# Chechens???????????????????????



## WillowTree (Apr 16, 2013)

Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.


One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.

They can track all cell phone pings at the precise moment of detonation.






I think they are going to catch the assholes.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, let us hope so.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 16, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> 
> ...



Yup.


----------



## Paulie (Apr 16, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...



A legible serial number after that explosion, huh?  That's kinda like the fireproof passport on 9/11.

But anyway, if they used a throw away cell phone you're back to square 1.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 16, 2013)

Circuit board alleged to have been found.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 16, 2013)

Can't the track who bought nails, bb's and ball bearings in large quantities? And yes one of the crock pots has a serial number.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 16, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Circuit board alleged to have been found.



Used for? Detonator?


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 16, 2013)

A crackpot with a crock pot.


----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2013)

Timer ...cell phone... could have been anything!


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 16, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Circuit board alleged to have been found.
> ...



I suppose. Heard it on TV news. At least a piece of one.


----------



## Capstone (Apr 16, 2013)

Still waiting to see which civil liberties will be compromised or done away with in the wake of this event. 

Sometimes the secondary or even tertiary consequences are more damning to the sponsors and masterminds than any physical evidence that might turn up.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 16, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...


I hope so.  If I recall correctly, it was the serial number found on the axle of the van that was blown up in the World Trade Center that led to the arrest of those apes.

Let's see....ah, yes!  I remembered correctly!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993_World_Trade_Center_bombing

In the days after the bombing, investigators surveyed the damage and looked for clues. While combing through the rubble in the underground parking area, a bomb technician located some internal component fragments from the vehicle that delivered the bomb. A vehicle identification number (VIN), found on a piece from an axle, gave investigators crucial information that led them to a Ryder truck rental outlet in Jersey City. Investigators determined that the vehicle had been rented by Mohammad Salameh, one of Yousef's co-conspirators.[21] Salameh had reported the van stolen, and when he returned on March 4, 1993, to get his deposit back, authorities arrested him.[22]


----------



## Paulie (Apr 16, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Can't the track who bought nails, bb's and ball bearings in large quantities? And yes one of the crock pots has a serial number.



That's not really that large of a quantity though.  It's not like someone ordered an entire pallet.  A couple boxes of each would fill a pressure cooker.

Throw away cell phone, cash purchases for the materials, and you'd have almost no trail to go on.

The only thing that's gonna catch the perp/s is camera footage...but the government loves to confiscate camera footage and not show it to the public so that maybe people who were video recording the days events could possibly corrroborate something they have with whats on CCTV's and what not, and maybe have better image quality than the CCTV.

The government will do what it can to fuck this up and cover asses before it ever gets to the bottom of it.  Guarantee it.


----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2013)

Paulie said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Can't the track who bought nails, bb's and ball bearings in large quantities? And yes one of the crock pots has a serial number.
> ...




You have something there.

How can the President go back on his word that Al-Qaeda is dead?


----------



## Paulie (Apr 16, 2013)

skye said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Do you have anything besides a gotcha to add to this discussion?


----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2013)

Paulie said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...




Sure I do   Go read all my posts!

Cheers!


----------



## Misty (Apr 16, 2013)

Paulie said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



This administration isn't anymore trust worthy than the rest of them. They lie and hide things from us all the time.


----------



## Paulie (Apr 16, 2013)

Misty said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



You're preaching to the choir home girl.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 16, 2013)

Bomb fragment pictured in FBI report


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 16, 2013)

Capstone said:


> Still waiting to see which civil liberties will be compromised or done away with in the wake of this event.
> 
> Sometimes the secondary or even tertiary consequences are more damning to the sponsors and masterminds than any physical evidence that might turn up.



Civil liberties?  A crackpot like you who would ignore others civil liberties are talking about something sacred like civil liberties?  You shame the corner stone of American greatness.


----------



## Politico (Apr 17, 2013)

They got nothing so far.


----------



## Capstone (Apr 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting to see which civil liberties will be compromised or done away with in the wake of this event.
> ...



I suppose anyone who disagrees with your views on politics, religion, and current events is a crackpot? -- If so, I guess I'm guilty as charged there. 

As for ignoring the civil liberties of others though, I'll need a little more to go on before entering my plea...


----------



## auditor0007 (Apr 17, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...



I will be shocked if they do not.


----------



## auditor0007 (Apr 17, 2013)

Misty said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



And if they were open with the public about everything, we'd be screaming that they are a bunch of idiots for divulging every single bit of info they have.  Seriously, the public doesn't need to know everything all the time.  That does not mean I want or expect them to break all kinds of laws keeping things from us.


----------



## westwall (Apr 17, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...







I sure hope so......


----------



## auditor0007 (Apr 17, 2013)

Politico said:


> They got nothing so far.



I imagine they have plenty of video footage and have some clues.  I would not expect them to divulge every bit of info they have to the public or media, at least I hope they would not.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...



they have at least one  motherboard from the cellphone used


----------



## Interpol (Apr 17, 2013)

I believe the attacker(s) wants to be caught, even if they don't know it. The bombs were placed precisely where they knew the most cameras would be. They're probably really happy with themselves that all these videos are going viral. They unleashed their own private misery on innocent people so they could see it on tv and say, "that's what I did". 

But technology is amazing these days. Just 5 years ago, documentarian Errol Morris culled together footage from various devices that were used in the filming of the humiliation of detainees overseas, and he created an amazing visual timeline of events. 

The same will happen here. Using 3D imaging, they will build that entire scene just through photos and video recorded in the moments that the bombs went off, and then they'll simply back up in time and look for when the bags containing the pressure cookers were brought into the frame and then deposited. 

This has all been recorded. Whoever put the thing there should be worried because dozens upon dozens of people are putting footage forward, and it's going to tell us the story, and it's going to be eerie to see how somebody just put the thing down and walked away without anyone noticing that a person did it.


----------



## Politico (Apr 17, 2013)

Unfortunately all the camera guys saw were emmy oportunities. So most of the video is useless. Lots of shots of the slugs running past the bodies to finish the marathon.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 17, 2013)

US Official: 2 More Explosives Found at Marathon


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> US Official: 2 More Explosives Found at Marathon



I think this is old info. Today they stated there were only two devices. 


Boston Marathon Explosions Update: Only 2 devices found; FBI will investigate to "the ends of the earth" - Crimesider - CBS News


----------



## KissMy (Apr 17, 2013)

Lots of pictures at Gateway Pundit


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Lots of pictures at Gateway Pundit



thanks


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Lots of pictures at Gateway Pundit



doug ross has some info on the pictures


Doug Ross @ Journal: PHOTOS: Suspect Has Large, Black Backpack Before Bombing, Appears to Have Shed It Moments Later [Updated]


----------



## KissMy (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks like a low explosive was used like gun powder. It also has BB's & small nails. I would guess they cut open a couple cases or shotgun shells. Used the shotgun shell powder & BB's. Then tossed in a box of nails & a little more gun powder. Packed it into a pressure cooker. Used battery device to power the detonator/cap. Circuit board has been reported so likely an electronic timer or remote trigger device.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

KissMy said:


> It looks like a low explosive was used like gun powder. It also has BB's & small nails. I would guess they cut open a couple cases or shotgun shells. Used the shotgun shell powder & BB's. Then tossed in a box of nails & a little more gun powder. Packed it into a pressure cooker. Used battery device to power the detonator/cap. Circuit board has been reported so likely an electronic timer or remote trigger device.



maybe i missed it 

is there a picture of the mother board


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

Interesting pictures but I don't see a backpack, I see a large black sign behind him and it seems as if he is putting on ear phones. It even looks like he is holding the earphones with his left hand in the after photo.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7101921 said:
			
		

> Interesting pictures but I don't see a backpack, I see a large black sign behind him and it seems as if he is putting on ear phones. It even looks like he is holding the earphones with his left hand in the after photo.



you can see the backpack on dougs site

Doug Ross @ Journal


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7101921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I enlarged the photo and I see a large black sign behind him which appears to be a backpack. The photo says its a large black backpack though.  Upon further inspection it looks like he may have a small blue backpack on but it also may be the arm of someone standing next to him. But who knows? I just find it a little scary that a website has labeled him a suspect.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you seen these Jon?

Boston bomb FBI photographs: Is this the second bomb just seconds before it exploded? | Mail Online


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7101980 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;7101921 said:
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. As to him "not watching the race he was there to watch" I kept track of two runners last year and only really watched when they were running by.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 17, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7101980 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;7101921 said:
> ...



i thought the bag looked bluish as well 

it is all too common for the media to label folks 

whether it be the "news" or a blog site


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7101996 said:
			
		

> Have you seen these Jon?
> 
> Boston bomb FBI photographs: Is this the second bomb just seconds before it exploded? | Mail Online



i had not seen most of the those pictures 

picture 9 or the last one is interesting 

it appears to be a rotating cam 

from a cell phone or another electronic

device that vibrates 

if it is this would be the actual switch part of the bomb


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 17, 2013)

Paulie said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> ...



And if they were smart, they paid cash for the pressure cooker.  

Do they really put seriall numbers on pressure cookers?  Or are they just lot numbers? 

Frankly, I haven't seen a pressure cooker since the 1970's.   Do they even still make those?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



true 

i have not seen one either  in years  but apparently they do still make them

probably has a model number  a lot number 

perhaps a serial number for a guarantee  purpose


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 17, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...



It most likely can only be tracked if the person who purchased it sent in the warranty card.

I don't think a bomber would do that.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I have 2

They're great for canning and quick braising


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> ...



unless they luck out 

and find the store the cooker was sold at 

and then have a record or video of who purchased it


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



yes we do not can anymore


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Maybe.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



that would be a long shot 

at best


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




Unless they bought an old cooker at a yard sale or something.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




which is possible as well

as i said that would be a long shot


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

Have yet to find a valid link.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

Boston Marathon Bombing Suspect Identified, Law Enforcement Source Tells CNN


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Have yet to find a valid link.



Reports: Suspect identified in Boston bombings | NWCN.com Washington - Oregon - Idaho


----------



## auditor0007 (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Have yet to find a valid link.



I read a blip similar to this only two hours after the bomb went off.  It stands to reason that cameras picked up the person who dropped these bombs.  It's just a question of how clear any footage may be and if it would be enough to truly identify the person.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 17, 2013)

First on CNN: Authorities believe they have identified a suspect, source says - CNN.com

No details on domestic or foreign yet


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Have yet to find a valid link.
> ...



The FBI postponed a scheduled briefing and then moments later this broke.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 17, 2013)

The operative word is "suspect".   I'd hate to see this person lynched in the press the way other "suspects" have been.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 17, 2013)

Merged.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> *Have yet to find a valid link.*


Gee.....I wonder *why??*

*The NY Post's* gotten a *little* gun-shy*?????*


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 17, 2013)

I think its significant that they are officially calling someone a suspect. They never said the Saudi student was a suspect, that was all media hype.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 17, 2013)

Letter addressed to Obama contained Ricin; Senate office buildings evacuated


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Apr 17, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Have yet to find a valid link.
> ...





> *"Someone knows who did this,"* Richard DesLauriers, FBI agent in charge in Boston, said at a news conference where he detailed the type of clues a bomber might have left. "Importantly, the person who did this is someone's friend, neighbor, co-worker or relative.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds like a copy cat. Someone is wanting to relieve 9/11 but the question is who?


----------



## Jos (Apr 17, 2013)

were there two bombers, or was the same person seen at both locations?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

BOSTON -- Investigators believe they have identified a suspect in the Boston marathon bombings from security video, a U.S. law enforcement source said.

An official announcement on the issue is expected later today, the source told Reuters.

Investigators have been combing through the scene around the two explosions that tore through the final stretch of the Boston Marathon Monday, and have reportedly found more pieces of the devices that killed at three and injured 176 others.

Boston Marathon bombings suspect identified from video: source - chicagotribune.com


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

A news story in Drudge said "imminent."

Rush Limbaugh just announced that an arrest has been made.

Still developing.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Salon's fervent wish that it be a white guy may get dashed.


----------



## Black_Label (Apr 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> A news story in Drudge said "imminent."
> 
> Rush Limbaugh just announced that an arrest has been made.
> 
> Still developing.



Drudge and limbaugh are ultra-right wing propaganda outlets. Try something factual.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 17, 2013)

Cnn is reporting an arrest, though no details yet.


----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Cnn is reporting an arrest, though no details yet.



Now certain posters will declare CNN a radical right-wing news source!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I think its significant that they are officially calling someone a suspect. They never said the Saudi student was a suspect, that was all media hype.



I believe it to be a bit more than media hype when ATF, FBI and an abundance of other law enforcement search that same Saudi students apartment. That sure did sound like a suspect KWIM?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > A news story in Drudge said "imminent."
> ...



Here's a fact for you Crack_Fable:  you are an odious idiot.

And by the way, your fallacy holds no sway here, you fuckwit.  

Regardless of the messenger, the STORY itself is either true or it isn't.

Damn, you remain an idiot.

Here's MORE information:

Boston Marathon bombing suspect arrested ? RT USA


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

longknife said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Cnn is reporting an arrest, though no details yet.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Actually.....you're doing really-well, so far!!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2013)

I found a bunch of sources with the same wire story - that an anonymous law enforcement source has said an arrest in imminent. 

Nothing other than that available yet.


----------



## Interpol (Apr 17, 2013)

If it is true that the suspect was someone who the FBI was egging on to do something and that they essentially gave him the know-how and the means to do this, than this is not terrorism, but a case of America punching herself in the face.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 17, 2013)

I am hearing an arrest has just been made.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2013)

Interpol said:


> If it is true that the suspect was someone who the FBI was egging on to do something and that they essentially gave him the know-how and the means to do this, than this is not terrorism, but a case of America punching herself in the face.



Where are you getting this from?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Apr 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> A news story in Drudge said "imminent."
> 
> Rush Limbaugh just announced that an arrest has been made.
> 
> Still developing.



CNN: Suspect arrested

Authorities arrest suspect in Boston bombings, source says - CNN.com


----------



## Interpol (Apr 17, 2013)

CNN is either pulling a NY Post right now, or they're leading the narrative. 

I think they're leading the narrative. "Law enforcement briefing expected at 5 pm", their banner says. 

They've got a good source.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 17, 2013)

police scanner- they are on their way to the court house.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

Arrest made in Boston bombing


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 17, 2013)

CNN says it has happened.  FOX says imminent...


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

Arrest made in Boston bombing


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

depotoo said:


> police scanner- they are on their way to the court house.



If true, that's damn cool.

Listening in on scanners to get a bit of clarification.

Surprised they aren't using land lines.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 17, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> CNN says it has happened.  FOX says imminent...



Fox just stated on air that the suspect was arrested as well, according to their local affiliate in Boston as well as other sources.  I have heard the AP also stated there was an arrest.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Apr 17, 2013)

Kudoes to the cops. NOW they are getting something done.

-----------------------------------------------

Authorities arrest suspect in Boston bombings, source says - CNN.com

(CNN) -- [Breaking news update at 1:47 p.m. Wednesday ]

An arrest has been made in the Boston bombings investigation based on two videos showing images of the suspect, a federal law enforcement source told CNN's Fran Townsend.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > police scanner- they are on their way to the court house.
> ...



yeah, listening off and on since the bombing happened.  It has been extremely interesting.  Everything has been going over the air pretty much.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

All I have is my radio at the moment.  No TV DAMNIT


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 17, 2013)

longknife said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Cnn is reporting an arrest, though no details yet.
> ...



a few already refer to it as Conservative News Network.

'course I sat here stunned, wondering just how far left a person can be to think that way.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2013)

Interpol said:


> CNN is either pulling a NY Post right now, or they're leading the narrative.
> 
> I think they're leading the narrative. "Law enforcement briefing expected at 5 pm", their banner says.
> 
> They've got a good source.



I guess we'll find out more at 5, if not before.


----------



## Interpol (Apr 17, 2013)

Everybody's saying "imminent" except CNN right now.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Apr 17, 2013)

Suspect nabbed in Boston Marathon bombing | Fox News

Suspect nabbed in Boston Marathon bombing

By Catherine Herridge
Published April 17, 2013
FoxNews.com

DEVELOPING: Investigators have arrested a suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing, a federal source confirmed to FoxNews.com.

The suspect was seen on surveillance footage and showed a young man carrying &#8211; and perhaps dropping &#8211; a black bag at the second bombing scene at Monday&#8217;s Boston Marathon. The camera at Lord & Taylor, located directly across the street, has given investigators clear video of the area, according to the unnamed official.

&#8220;The camera from Lord & Taylor is the best source of video so far,&#8221; said Dot Joyce, a spokeswoman for Boston Mayor Thomas M. Menino told the Boston Globe. &#8220;All I know is that they are making progress.&#8221;

Fox News has learned that the circuit board suspected of being used to detonate the at least one of the bomb has been recovered, and that FBI investigators continue to scan and analyze the cell phone tower records to identify positive hits for signs of calls that may have triggered both explosions remotely.


----------



## tjvh (Apr 17, 2013)

Liberals are going to blow a gasket when they find out it wasn't a conservative white guy.


----------



## Politico (Apr 17, 2013)

I see the media is in full conjecture mode. And everyone is lappin' it up.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

CNN saying it might be a domestic terrorist, but it's too early to actually report as much ....

Fascinating.

Oh gee, pleeeeeazzze let him be a bitttttter old conservative crazy white guy!

Dark skin?  Oh fuck.

Well, pleaaaaaaazzzzeeee let it be domestic terrorism, at least.

The far left wing is beyond fubar at this point.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

People are lining up around the Courthouse awaiting the arrival of the arrested bombing suspect.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> CNN saying it might be a domestic terrorist, but it's too early to actually report as much ....
> 
> Fascinating.
> 
> ...



Are you counting your chickens before they hatch?

I don't have any emotional investment on who the suspect(s) might be. 

But you seem to be working yourself into quite a lather assuming that it's NOT a white guy. What are you going to do if it is?


----------



## Politico (Apr 17, 2013)

None of those pics show anything evidence wsie.



FireFly said:


> Arrest made in Boston bombing



I see you're lappin' up the msms too.



			
				CaféAuLait;7101806 said:
			
		

> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > US Official: 2 More Explosives Found at Marathon
> ...



Yes it was an incorrect report passed by the sheeple.



JoeB131 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Do they really put seriall numbers on pressure cookers?  Or are they just lot numbers?
> ...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > CNN saying it might be a domestic terrorist, but it's too early to actually report as much ....
> ...



Nope.  I am merely commenting on the reports I have heard so far.

And to the extent that CNN cautiously says it is a 'dark skinned' male -- which seems to correspond with the images I saw via CK earlier -- it does begin to look like the suspect may not be a white guy.

And if that disappoints the idiots at Salon, I'm good with that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't care what damn color he is. I just want him off the streets before something else happens.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 17, 2013)

ok, supposedly they are stating there has been no arrest.  And over the scanner they just came on questioning it as well, as to whether it had really happened, even though they stated they had heard they were on the way to the courthouse.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 17, 2013)

from what I'm hearing on Fox a surveillance camera on a department store shows the person depositing the "black bag' at the site that the bomb went off.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 17, 2013)

seems there is a traffic jam near the fed courthouse and requesting assistance.  Says the crowd is growing there as well.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 17, 2013)

Fox is now showing the crowd that has shown up at the courthouse.


----------



## Misty (Apr 17, 2013)

Most media outlets are walking back from the arrest story. Supposedly homeland security is not confirming an arrest.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 17, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I think its significant that they are officially calling someone a suspect. They never said the Saudi student was a suspect, that was all media hype.



true, they did once mention though that he was "a person of interest".


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

Will whoever changed my thread title please change it back


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Will whoever changed my thread title please change it back



I'm assuming your thread was merged into an earlier thread.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds like LEO's are trying to throw the media off track.....Most likely to transport suspect to an unknown location.....AP is reporting that it's possible he will be taken to a federal facility outside Boston, possibly a fed lock-up or courthouse.


----------



## Jos (Apr 17, 2013)

I think they need to arrest somebody, anybody, just to calm the people down


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

The "arrest" report is now being walked back.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 17, 2013)

scanner - supervisor came on and stated to their knowledge now - no arrest and to continue on high alert.  Stated they had heard multiple reports previously there had been and to ignore them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Will whoever changed my thread title please change it back
> ...



No, mine was the first and the title was subsequently changed when reports of an arrest were made.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 17, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> Sounds like LEO's are trying to throw the media off track.....Most likely to transport suspect to an unknown location.....AP is reporting that it's possible he will be taken to a federal facility outside Boston, possibly a fed lock-up or courthouse.



if it turns out there has been, very possible that is what has happened.  It would make sense.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a low explosive was used like gun powder. It also has BB's & small nails. I would guess they cut open a couple cases or shotgun shells. Used the shotgun shell powder & BB's. Then tossed in a box of nails & a little more gun powder. Packed it into a pressure cooker. Used battery device to power the detonator/cap. Circuit board has been reported so likely an electronic timer or remote trigger device.
> ...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



The title wasn't changed, the threads were merged - and the combined thread took it's name from the other thread.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



now they're saying no arrest has been made.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 17, 2013)

This from the Daily Mail UK. Pretty in depth coverage. Pease be warned that there are graphic images at the link.


* BREAKING NEWS: FBI arrest suspect in hunt for Boston bomber after 'dark-skinned man wearing backwards hat' is caught on department store security camera 'planting second explosive'

    Much of key video footage came from Lord and Taylor department store

    Shows the suspect walking towards the mail box, dropping a package and walking away

    New crime scene photographs from the first blast confirms that a pressure cooker was used in the device

    Lid of pressure cooker found on rooftop of building 35 yards away

    Other photographs submitted to the FBI reveal the scene before and after the second bomb detonated

    Devices were designed to act as 'Claymore' anti-personnel devices - which are meant to maim on the battlefield

    An orange and grey bag can be seen on the opposite side of barriers to spectators before the second blast

    New video shows man in black with shredded pants running away in the aftermath of one of the blasts

    The pressure-cooker bombs were packed with shards of metal, nails and ball bearings

    Devices are frequently used in Afghanistan, India, Nepal and Pakistan, according to Homeland Security

    Eight-year-old boy, 29-year-old woman and University of Boston grad student killed in the attack

    183 people injured, at least 23 of them in critical condition and 'a lot' of amputations have been performed

An arrest has been made in the Boston marathon bombing and the suspect will soon be brought to court after a 'dark-skinned male' was identified from two separate videos provided to the FBI.

This afternoon the FBI announced there had been 'substantial progress' in the investigation after they analyzed surveillance footage from the Lord and Taylor department store and revealed it showed the person planting the second bomb.

Because of that video - and local news footage - authorities were able to get exactly what they have been looking for - someone coming in and dropping a package in a black bag before quickly walking away again.

Sources say the video shows a man wearing a backwards baseball cap talking on a cell phone and dropping a backpack at the second blast site.

Amateur pictures taken by someone in a nearby office building may show the man responsible running away from the scene - though this is only speculation.

'I went to the window and I was looking in the direction of the finish line. I saw simultaneously a runner go down, a huge explosion, and then a deafening roar,' Benjamin Thorndike said. 

'I had my camera in my hand, and I just pushed the rapid-shutter button down and just took 25 pictures over the course of what felt like a long time, but I think it was only 15 or 20 seconds.'

He added that he thought it was strange that the man was running away from the scene while everyone else was instinctively crouched down and taking cover.

*

Boston bombings latest: Arrest has been made in Boston marathon bombing and suspect will be brought to court | Mail Online


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

Whatever. I just didn't want people to think I was jumping to wild conclusions.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

With the story of the "arrest" now getting walked back, the whacked-out far left liberals' dream still might live on?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Whatever. I just didn't want people to think I was jumping to wild conclusions.



I think the "headline" might be mine.  But I also seem to have left off the question mark.

My bad.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

Two suspects in the Boston Marathon bombing have been singled out in surveillance videos of the scene, sources told the Los Angeles Times on Wednesday.

U.S. counter-terrorism and law enforcement officials told The Times that the suspects in the Boston bombings were seen in a department store video that caught images of a man leaving a backpack near the finish line.

Update: Videos point to 2 suspects in Boston Marathon bombing - latimes.com


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 17, 2013)

Salon is correct in that, if this is a lone crazy white guy, everyone will talk about the meds hes on and what video games hes into, and eventually we'll shrug it off as something we cant control. However, if the bomber is a lone crazy muslim, especially an american muslim, it will racket up racial tensions, feed into hate and stereotypes, and cause finger pointing and endless speculation on who he was "secretly working for".


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds like they don't yet know who they are from the article. I wonder if they'll release the video to the public to help identify.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


You posted in the wrong forum thus the loss in title in the merge. Edit your op


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> With the story of the "arrest" now getting walked back, the whacked-out far left liberals' dream still might live on?



I bet it's the first time in a long time that the staff of Salon are in deep prayer and getting seriously religious wishing the bomber to be white conservative.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Edit my op for what? Not sure I get what your asking


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

Boston Hospital is being evacuated by police.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 17, 2013)

Interesting pictures from the Daily Mail (not graphic)











*Is this the man? While everyone seems to instinctively cower - the man dressed in black and highlighted - appears to run away at speed from the scene in the opposite direction to everyone else who was caught up in the blast
*

Boston bombings latest: Arrest has been made in Boston marathon bombing and suspect will be brought to court | Mail Online


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Salon's prayers are not necessarily going to go unanswered.

Then again, who knows?

One image I found COULD make some people jump to a conclusion that a white guy might be (at least theoretically) implicated.






CK is the one who shared the images here, first, as far as I can tell.

NOTE:  *nobody* shown in the pictures from that location on the sidewalk where one of the bombs went off is necessarily a suspect.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Interesting pictures from the Daily Mail (not graphic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If two bombs just went off, I would run also


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

CNN: Speculated that police are watching someone. Then leaked to media they have identified the bomber so they could see how he reacts to the news. Then we hear the hospital is being evacuated. He could be a patient who just saw this on TV.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow.

If the person of interest is now a suspect, and was getting treated at a hospital, then maybe some kind of ruse to get him out would be useful?

I have read some books with more convoluted plot lines, but I never mistook them for credible.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 17, 2013)

FireFly said:


> CNN: Speculated that police are watching someone. Then leaked to media they have identified the bomber so they could see how he reacts to the news. Then we hear the hospital is being evacuated. He could be a patient who just saw this on TV.



I just picked this up at Reuters. That the suspect is identified.

* Boston bombing suspect identified on surveillance video, no arrest*

Boston bombing suspect identified on surveillance video, no arrest | Reuters


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 17, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting pictures from the Daily Mail (not graphic)
> ...


 Agreed in the general sense. But everyone else is just beginning to react. Hence the interest in that still. 

I was thinking the other day of that Saudi student, who if innocent must have had the worst moment of his life standing at the finish line watching the Marathon, cheering away, having a great time, and then realizing a terrorist bombing just went off. 

It would be a holyfreaking toledo moment for the poor kid.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Wow.
> 
> If the person of interest is now a suspect, and was getting treated at a hospital, then maybe some kind of ruse to get him out would be useful?
> 
> I have read some books with more convoluted plot lines, but I never mistook them for credible.



If they are monitoring his vitals when he sees the news report of suspect identified, they could use that info to prove how he reacts to the news.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Boston Hospital is being evacuated by police.



Link?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Could be

I just think we hyperanalyse these pictures to be what we want to see


----------



## richstacy (Apr 17, 2013)

*CNN, (not a right wing propaganda outlet) repeatedly announced an arrest had been made as did the AP.  It turns out that it was not true, just a cop hoping to make a name for himself reporting an unconfirmed rumor, then a bunch of major news outlets going with it only to have to back off when it proved to be false. Fox News was about the only one that was very leery of the story.*

Disgusting display of America's new2s machine at work!!


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravi said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Boston Hospital is being evacuated by police.
> ...



No link yet. I saw it on CNN satellite TV. They are now reporting people are being allowed back into hospital.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

Meanwhile, the city&#8217;s federal courthouse, where a large contingent of media had gathered in anticipation of an appearance by the suspect, has been evacuated this afternoon. Hundreds of people are outside. A caravan of large law enforcement vehicles just pulled up. People are being pushed a block back from the courthouse. US Coast Guard and Boston police boats are also stationed in the waters outside the courthouse.

Authorities ID possible suspect carrying, perhaps dropping, black bag at second Boston Marathon bombing scene - Boston.com


----------



## depotoo (Apr 17, 2013)

richstacy said:


> *CNN, (not a right wing propaganda outlet) repeatedly announced an arrest had been made as did the AP.  It turns out that it was not true, just a cop hoping to make a name for himself reporting an unconfirmed rumor, then a bunch of major news outlets going with it only to have to back off when it proved to be false. Fox News was about the only one that was very leery of the story.*
> 
> Disgusting display of America's new2s machine at work!!



actually I have heard it originally came from a tweet from the Boston PD.

They now have a bomb threat at the US Courthouse there.  And that is according to the FBI.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Interesting pictures from the Daily Mail (not graphic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen a time lapse of 16 different of these photos & it looks like he was shedding the backpack that exploded. I believe he was hit by the backpack because he would be dead if he was wearing it at the time. Or it could just be his pant leg flying up to his shoulder.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 17, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh for true.

Unless one is praying that the perpetrator is a white conservative or some one praying that the killer is a jihadist, every one else in the middle just want this case solved very quickly and are looking for anything and everything in evidence that might point to the guilty party. 

One thing for certain. A profile can be given of the suspect no matter what color nor ethnicity.

He or she is one evil son of a bitch to do this. 

Bipartisan view. I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 17, 2013)

She added a valid point.  Where's yours?  - Jeri


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 17, 2013)

My news CJOB is saying that the original informant is sticking by his story and saying that the court house has been cleared. 

Anybody else?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> My news CJOB is saying that the original informant is sticking by his story and saying that the court house has been cleared.
> 
> Anybody else?


Boston - Reuters witnesses confirmed Wednesday afternoon that Boston police have cleared the Boston courthouse, ordering court staff, attorneys and media to clear the building.

Meanwhile, the U.S. attorney's office in Boston said Wednesday afternoon that no suspect has been arrested in connection with the probe of the Boston Marathon bombing, according to spokeswoman Brandy Donini-Melanson.

Earlier reports Wednesday from various news sources indicated that a suspect in the bombings was taken into custody Wednesday.

A news briefing was scheduled later Wednesday.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 17, 2013)

Drudge has a headline up *Chaos in Boston* and saying a courthouse has been cleared.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 17, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> My news CJOB is saying that the original informant is sticking by his story and saying that the court house has been cleared.
> 
> Anybody else?


Yeah....FOX news just showed a tape of court staff running out of the building, while all the reporters ran across the street, away from the building, as heavily armed police entered the area.....They believe it's a bomb threat, possibly a hoax.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...


Sounds like a false alarm.

Post-marathon jitters and unattended car lead to evacuation of Brigham and Women?s - White Coat Notes - Boston.com


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

Now Boston.com is confirming a bomb threat at the courthouse.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

FireFly said:


>


Can you link to that? I'd like to see it frame by frame.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

The FED courthouse seems to be a flurry of pending MEDIA activity.

The scene outside federal court | WCVB


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

No? Anyway, it looks as if the bomb had already exploded at that point and I thought they were on a timer.


----------



## Politico (Apr 17, 2013)

richstacy said:


> *CNN, (not a right wing propaganda outlet) repeatedly announced an arrest had been made as did the AP.  It turns out that it was not true, just a cop hoping to make a name for himself reporting an unconfirmed rumor, then a bunch of major news outlets going with it only to have to back off when it proved to be false. Fox News was about the only one that was very leery of the story.*
> 
> Disgusting display of America's new2s machine at work!!



And a perfect example of what sheeple everyone is.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 17, 2013)

It sounds like the Feds don't want anyone to know they have someone in custody...even thought they may.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravi said:


> No? Anyway, it looks as if the bomb had already exploded at that point and I thought they were on a timer.



Yep. Whatever he's doing is after the fact.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2013)

I saw that film last night of the guy running away.  It happened after the bomb, he looks like part of his pants leg was blown, and ladies, if that had been me, I would have been running, too, away from any possible follow ups.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 17, 2013)

NYPD Ret. Bomb Squad Det. Kevin Barry says bomb did not fully ignite.

[ame=http://youtu.be/LhAQEFX_IYw]Boston Marathon 2013: Explaining the Explosions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zona (Apr 17, 2013)

boedicca said:


> The operative word is "suspect".   I'd hate to see this person lynched in the press the way other "suspects" have been.



Well, let's hope its not another injured Saudi who.happened to.be there watching the race.  Damn I hate premature idiot judgements.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Zona said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The operative word is "suspect".   I'd hate to see this person lynched in the press the way other "suspects" have been.
> ...



Zona prefers his time-tempered old idiot assessments.


----------



## Zona (Apr 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The FED courthouse seems to be a flurry of pending MEDIA activity.
> 
> The scene outside federal court | WCVB



I think we all need a break from this horrible crap.  Lets all just het a chuckle and look at my Sig.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Zona said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > The FED courthouse seems to be a flurry of pending MEDIA activity.
> ...



het that chuckle, you nitwit.


----------



## Yurt (Apr 17, 2013)

i can't find anything that states someone has been arrested

i've read suspect(s), but no arrest

there will be an FBI briefing in about an hour i think


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Yurt said:


> i can't find anything that states someone has been arrested
> 
> i've read suspect(s), but no arrest
> 
> there will be an FBI briefing in about an hour i think



CNN will be retracting that story after confirming with FoxNews that today never even occurred.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravi said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I posted a link earlier in this thread ( where I ask Jon if he had seen these pictures yet)  which has a frame by frame and I think it is here too. 

4chan ThinkTank - Imgur


Either way I can't figure why this guy looks suspicious to be honest. He seems to be running after being blurned pretty badly. Maybe I am missing something?


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> NYPD Ret. Bomb Squad Det. Kevin Barry says bomb did not fully ignite.
> 
> Boston Marathon 2013: Explaining the Explosions - YouTube



That expert is an idiot.  That is the fragmented lower panes of glass on the ground in front of the window. It is not explosive material.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Whatever. I just didn't want people to think I was jumping to wild conclusions.



C'mon, man....we would never think hat about you.  Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever. I just didn't want people to think I was jumping to wild conclusions.
> ...



I have some pretty cool Kangaroo "hat"s


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 17, 2013)

No one is booked at the courthouse.   What silliness.  They would never take someone arrested to the courthouse.  He goes to the police station where he is processed.   Mug shots, fingerprints, searched.   Then they got 3 days to take him to the courthouse to be arraigned.   No one is arraigned before they're booked.  

Hogwash.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 17, 2013)

FireFly said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > NYPD Ret. Bomb Squad Det. Kevin Barry says bomb did not fully ignite.
> ...


 Yeah. Experienced Forensics police who specialized in bomb explosions are such know-nothings, _n'est ce pas, mon amie_. 

The glass fragments were tinted a little green. I don't think that was the white stuff of which he was speaking.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

Newsflash:

autoZona still wants to "het" a chuckle.

Video at 11 on CNN and FoxNews.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

And in OTHER news related to the terrorist attack at the Boston Marathon,  according tothe DRUDGE headline, 





> *DEMOCRATIC SENATE KILLS BACKGROUND CHECK DEAL...*





> Senate Torpedoes Background Check Deal
> 
> By Meredith Shiner
> Roll Call Staff
> ...


  --  Senate Torpedoes Background Check Deal : Roll Call Policy


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

So the FBI postpones their scheduled news conference and Obama takes the slot with another public conference In about 15 minutes.  Why?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

Just heard he wants to talk about the failed gun bill.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7104851 said:
			
		

> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...


I don't think so. I have to say I'm glad I wasn't there this year, not just because of the chance of getting blown up but also because some nutcase might think I was guilty of something just because I looked suspicious to them.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> So the FBI postpones their scheduled news conference and Obama takes the slot with another public conference In about 15 minutes.  Why?



He's getting ready to announce the FEMA camp openings. Get ready, I'm in charge of the one you're being sent to


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > So the FBI postpones their scheduled news conference and Obama takes the slot with another public conference In about 15 minutes.  Why?
> ...



You couldn't handle me darlin. You would be too memorized by my hair.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



The upper panes were tented. The lower panes of glass were not tented. Note I said: "That is the fragmented lower panes of glass on the ground in front of the window."

The white stuff (crushed glass) is nearly exactly as wide as the window in a nearly consistent volume. How does a bomb distribute its powder the same width as the window & consistent amount?


----------



## Politico (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow everyone is debating what no one has actually argued.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2013)

Politico said:


> Wow everyone is debating what no one has actually argued.



That is what we do here, and we are damn good at it, the best.


----------



## Yurt (Apr 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Wow everyone is debating what no one has actually argued.
> ...



no, YOU are good at it

you never debate what is actually being discussed

rather...you debate your imaginary issues, such as reactionaries...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't even have to look to know that Yurt is trying to pretend he is no reactionary fringie, when in fact he is among the most dedicated, if one of the least worthy of them.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Sometimes, the typo really does kill the joke.


----------



## Politico (Apr 17, 2013)

Yurt. All the debates aside I can predict one thing with 100% certainty. That nothing posted by anyone here will provide any actual evidence or information, not copied and pasted, that will result in the case being solved or a suspect being caught.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7104851 said:
			
		

> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



that is what it looks like to me also 

perhaps this is the guy that they had detained and then cleared 

that was in the hospital


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

Photos of two individuals have been released as possible suspects according to a Fox reporter. He says he saw them himself and has them in his possession but Fox is opting to withhold them at this point.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7104851 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Strange I just opened ABC news and this story is "above the fold" on the front page. The guy who took the video explains why he thinks the man is acting unusual. 

Boston Marathon Eyewitness Gives FBI Photo of Man Fleeing Scene - ABC News


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Lol

God damn auto spell.....


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Apr 17, 2013)

Is there anywhere on the net images from the scene are being compiled? I have to imagine there's a few hundred by now and more than the 57 on that 4chan compiled site.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Is there anywhere on the net images from the scene are being compiled? I have to imagine there's a few hundred by now and more than the 57 on that 4chan compiled site.



That is the only place I have seen any type of collection of crowd photos. There may be another place though, I really have not seached for one, so perhaps there is.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7105702 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;7104851 said:
> ...



thanks for helping me catch up 

been long day at work

--LOL


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7105702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anytime, lol.

Seems as if a lot of people have been focused on these two guys in blue and black standing together, because it seems as if they "lose" their bags but they could just be hard to see from the different angles in the crowd:


----------



## Politico (Apr 17, 2013)

All I see is a hippie and Tiger Woods wannabe.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

Politico said:


> All I see is a hippie and Tiger Woods wannabe.



I don't see a hippie in the two guys standing together at all. Maybe a Tiger Woods wannabe though. lol 


Huff Po just linked to this photo though:


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7105809 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;7105702 said:
> ...



the guy in the blue looks like he always has his bag 

the guy in the white hat looks like he always has 

the bag in all the pictures but one (i cant tell) on that one


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Apr 17, 2013)

Another image floating around the net...


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait;7105809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bottom right picture, (the small square pic) there are no straps on his shoulders.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Another image floating around the net...



 I saw these two guys before on other photos and I assumed they were police, given their tactical apparel, I had not seen the skull logo though. Thanks!


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Apr 17, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7105991 said:
			
		

> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > Another image floating around the net...
> ...



I'm noticing the buzz on the internet is that they think these are two most likely suspects. They're also citing a news report where authorities are secretly circulating photos of two suspects matching this description. It'll be an unprecedented moment in history if the internet cracked the case before the authorities did. 

FBI has images of two persons of interest in Boston bombings, source says | Fox News


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

IMO, the vast majority that you all are trying to paint as terrorists are innocent. Stop, please.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7105983 said:
			
		

> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;7105809 said:
> ...



not that i can see but there is a crease in the shirt 

what would like to see in the motion frames of the guy running 

out of the blast is one or two frames prior 

to wear it starts


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Apr 17, 2013)

BallsBrunswick said:


> CaféAuLait;7105991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually upon further review, I can find those two guys in the pictures seeming to respond to the bombs as undercover authorities would. And both still have their backpacks. Hmm... 

http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1366241829334.jpg


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


heh, that made me laugh. Incoming pos.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 17, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...


I agree, I think they will catch whoever is responsible.  I doubt if a serial number of a pressure cooker will do it, but who knows.  Usually, these kind of arrests are the result of a combination of leads.  Often reports of unusual activity coupled with other factors  allow law enforcement to narrow the investigation.

So often the perpetrators, never plan on being the subject of the investigation so they don't dot the i's and cross the t's.  One thing law enforcement has in it's favor is that criminals rarely act rationally and they make lots of mistakes.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 17, 2013)

They were apparently going to release a photo of the person of interest, but then changed their minds... According to abc it was a white male, hoodie, white backwards baseball cap.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 17, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> They were apparently going to release a photo of the person of interest, but then changed their minds... According to abc it was a white male, hoodie, white backwards baseball cap.



Can't be right. Only black dudes wear hoodies.


----------



## Yurt (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravi said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > They were apparently going to release a photo of the person of interest, but then changed their minds... According to abc it was a white male, hoodie, white backwards baseball cap.
> ...



?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> They were apparently going to release a photo of the person of interest, but then changed their minds... According to abc it was a white male, hoodie, white backwards baseball cap.



I just don't get it. Fox has the photos too but wont release them. What the heck is the deal. Law enforcement has spread them all around. Lets get the photos out and bust these animals


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

Ravi said:


> IMO, the vast majority that you all are trying to paint as terrorists are innocent. Stop, please.



I understand what you are saying but unfortuantly news outlets, such as ABC and Huffington are carrying the same videos and photos.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > They were apparently going to release a photo of the person of interest, but then changed their minds... According to abc it was a white male, hoodie, white backwards baseball cap.
> ...



I'd imagine the authorities don't want another Richard Jewel situation and want to make sure they have the right guy before they go public and destroy his reputation.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 17, 2013)

Fox and CNN both said there was an arrest. NBC's Pete Williams didn't.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 17, 2013)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



It wasn't the authorities who fucked over Richard Jewel's reputation o much as it was the asshole professional news geeks at the vaunted NBC.

They want to get the facts right, now, BEFORE they go public and destroy the next guy's reputation?  

I think they may have learned the wrong lesson.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 17, 2013)

Politico said:


> All I see is a hippie and Tiger Woods wannabe.


I blew-up the area around the glasses and the frames look a little different in the two pictures.  It's interesting that in the picture on the left he's wearing his sun glass even thou the sun is not in his face.  In the picture on the right he's wearing the glasses on his hat and the sun is in his face.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Apr 17, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...



Hate to break your bubble, but pressure cookers do not have serial numbers, they have model numbers.

There is no evidence that that the bombs used a cell phone as a trigger. Even if they did, there is no reason to believe that a call would coincide with the detonations because of the design of the bombs.

It took them years to catch the Unabomber, and he was writing letters to newspapers. As far as I know, no one has stepped forward to give any reason for this attack.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

Flopper said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> ...



The fact that they have more technology & manpower than ever in history working at this & still can't ID the bomber tells me he is very smart. He created a circuit board trigger. He was not detected by bomb sniffing dogs. Plus he made ricin & sent it to senators & the president. I bet he wore a disguise when he planted the bombs. He is covering his tracks well & has always been many steps ahead of law enforcement & the FBI.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



The guy who sent the Ricin was caught and arrested earlier today. Kenneth Curtis of Tuplo Miss.

ETA: It was obvious he wanted to be caught he signed the letters with his own initials and yesterday they ( Reid, Wasserman or Pelosi) stated this man has been known to send letters to various political offices over the years.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7106330 said:
			
		

> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Maybe Kenneth Curtis was set-up. This black bank robber was actually a white guy. He was just caught recently.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Apr 17, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



The guy that mailed the letters that may or may not have contained ricin was never in Boston.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



from they way it sounds he has been

sending letters for a long time 

and was well known


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > They were apparently going to release a photo of the person of interest, but then changed their minds... According to abc it was a white male, hoodie, white backwards baseball cap.
> ...



Well, you show the photo and its very likely the guy will be identified, but he may run, and if hes the wrong guy youve basically convicted him in the court of public opinion. 

ABC made it spound like they decided to try to identify him on their own before involving the public, however if they cant id expect a photo in the next day or so.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 17, 2013)

Paulie said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Can't the track who bought nails, bb's and ball bearings in large quantities? And yes one of the crock pots has a serial number.
> ...



Actually, the FBI was asking anyone who made a video recording during that time to send it in (unedited), so that they could check it to see if there were any clues.

They didn't "confiscate" it, they asked for copies.

And, guess what?  They think they have a good image of who was responsible for the bombing.

But...................I'm not going to jump to any conclusions just yet, especially when CNN and FAUX Nooze got it so horribly wrong today when they said there were arrests of a "dark skinned male".

MSNBC was the only cable news agency to not fan the flames and they actually waited to see what was really going on.  

Just like the ruling on Obamacare by the SC, MSNBC was the only ones to get it right.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 17, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...



Bought the pressure cookers at a yard sale and the cellphone was bought unlocked from the trunk of a car


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 17, 2013)

FireFly said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting pictures from the Daily Mail (not graphic)
> ...



Actually, if you'd seen footage that was recorded shortly AFTER the bomb went off, you'd see that he was one of the injured being treated.

As far as the rest?  We know that it was a pressure cooker bomb, we also know that it was set to go off with a timer, and there have been pictures that showed the bomb was in place a FULL HOUR before it went off.

No..................that guy is not a suspect, unless it's only in your fevered little mind.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 17, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


The FBI is not likely to release all details until they make an arrest.  Being smart enough to build the bomb, and being cool enough to make good decisions under pressure are two different things.  There're also maybe more than one person involved.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 17, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...



yes however they may have just used 

the alarm clock function of the phone 

set to vibrate


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 17, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Fox and CNN both said there was an arrest. NBC's Pete Williams didn't.



Not the first time that MSNBC got it right and CNN and FAUX Nooze screwed it up.

Remember the SC ruling on Obamacare?

And that is one of the main reasons that I watch MSNBC rather than the other two.  They're willing to wait until they have verified facts before putting them out there, the other 2 don't.

Matter of fact, the whole day MSNBC has been reporting that the FBI has an image of the bomber, but they never said anything about his being arrested.

And, when it was verified that no arrests had been made yet, MSNBC took a bit of delight in reporting that the other two screwed it up so badly.

Gotta watch where you get your information from folks, and you've also got to be willing to be patient when it comes to the facts, because when things like the bombing happen, it takes a while to sort out the details and get them RIGHT.


----------



## Politico (Apr 17, 2013)

You people are freakin hilarious. How about you get together and hunt down everyone with a black backpack. You cac call yourselves the Insane Pack Posse.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 17, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Cnn is reporting an arrest, though no details yet.


Yes, they even said it was a dark skinned male. No one was arrested at all.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 17, 2013)

Allow me to step out of my usually non-partisan role for a minute.  America used to be a country where we had our own way of living.  Thanksgiving best represented our attitude to others.




​ 
Now we are overrun with peoples who beg for our opportunity, and the first thing they want to do is implement the "gift of their culture" into our way of life.  I think we should shut the door on all immigration, and deport trouble makers with out further discussion.

We have people of African American, Native American, and Hebrew decent that we have been promising opportunity for years.  We should be "Closed for business" until we have kept all those promises. 

 911, Sandy Hook, and the Boston Marathon to name a few.  Maybe it is time for a police state.  My message is assimilate or leave.  This from a politically disgusted independent.  No more "Mr. Nice Guy!"


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 17, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Allow me to step out of my usually non-partisan role for a minute.  America used to be a country where we had our own way of living.  Thanksgiving best represented our attitude to others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No thanks


----------



## FireFly (Apr 17, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Fuck you deputy dip-shit! Obviously you can't read or comprehend. I did not say I thought he he was a suspect. However he was followed by police & questioned. They took him to the hospital, searched his car & his residence. They questioned his roommates & checked his background. So he was a person of interest.


----------



## richstacy (Apr 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> So the FBI postpones their scheduled news conference and Obama takes the slot with another public conference In about 15 minutes. Why?


 
I am not a fan of Obama but believe me when I tell you the Bureau does not care when Obama goes on the air or much else about him.  He and all other presidents are just temporary bumps in the road to them.  

"Presidents and their administrations are temporary but the FBI is forever" is their attitude and quite properly so.  It's part of the checks and balances.

Do not think, for even a minute, that this president or any president calls the daily shots for the FBI or any of the other career professional law enforcement agencies.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 18, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Maybe it is time for a police state. My message is assimilate or leave. This from a politically disgusted independent.  No more "Mr. Nice Guy!"



People need quit freaking out about terrorist & put this into perspective. We only lost a few people here & maybe 20 or more lost limbs. But today in Waco Texas a fertilizer plant exploded injuring 200 people, damaged 70 homes & killed more than this Boston attack. I don't want to lose any more freedoms because 30 peoples lives changed. Remember there are 300 million of us who will have to live in a police state because of a few.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 18, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Allow me to step out of my usually non-partisan role for a minute.  America used to be a country where we had our own way of living.  Thanksgiving best represented our attitude to others.
> ...



Your Norman Rockwell America never existed. We were always a country of immigrants and each generation had a faction who stirred up hate against foreigners. Irish, Chinese, Italians, Puerto Ricans, Jews.....all had their cultures assimilated into our pure white culture. They also all maintained their own cultures for at least a generation


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



I was saying no to the police state but thanks for misunderstanding as usual.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 18, 2013)

*Official FBI Bombings Suspects*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M80DXI932OE"]Official FBI Bombings Suspects[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2013)

Did they identify the yoik at the FBI press conference who kept yelling conspiracy nonsense?


----------



## hortysir (Apr 18, 2013)

What about the chick in the yellow shirt?
She's carrying a black backpack too


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 18, 2013)

hortysir said:


> What about the chick in the yellow shirt?
> She's carrying a black backpack too



the fbi says 

we are to only consider those they have chosen to show us

as the suspects


----------



## AceRothstein (Apr 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Did they identify the yoik at the FBI press conference who kept yelling conspiracy nonsense?



Alex Jones and his ilk need to go away.  It was someone representing him.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 18, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > What about the chick in the yellow shirt?
> ...



The FBI did say that they have footage of suspect #2 putting his back pack down where one of the bombs were placed.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 18, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Allow me to step out of my usually non-partisan role for a minute.  America used to be a country where we had our own way of living.  Thanksgiving best represented our attitude to others.
> ...



Pull your head out of the sand.  This country does not belong to the people who built it any more.  We have just given it away to every freeloader with a turban or pinata!  These tribal types only understand one thing, a firm hand that treats them like the cattle they are.  It is the best way to make them behave.

America is a Eurocentric nation, founded by Europeans, and built by Europeans within a European cultural framework.  Look at our immigrants prior to 1950 Europeans who fit right in, and went work.   Not today.  The United States has become freeloader nation with every foreigner DEMANDING freebees, and that their culture be respected.  Hell, I can not even walk down a street in Los Angeles without hearing that garbage Spanish language.  Immigrants are here to learn, they are given an opportunity most in the world desire, and the first thing they try to do is change it to fit with their third world culture.  My family immigrated from Germany and learned fluent English in one generation.   Mexicans have had since the 1840s and the Mexican American War, and they still can't do it!

I have been following immigration reform in Washington, and am pleased that the politicians have figured out a way to deal with it.  The headline is "Pathway to Citizenhip," but the fine print is secure the border, and illegals go to the end of the line for citizenship.  What this means is plug up the leaks in the border, or no path to citizenship.  Something that will never happen.  The wait for U. S. citizenship is 10 to 15 years.  Send them all home, in 10 - 15 years they won't even remember the United States.




​ 
As to Norman Rockwell, he used to do the covers for _The Saturday Evening Post_, and gave us classic pictures of Americana.  Anyone who is not striving toward the Rockwell ideal, does not belong here.  Just that simple.  When are the American people going to realize we have been way to generous with foreigners in this country.  Do it our way, and love it, or leave.

So what is next in this thread?  I will be called "racist," and you know what?  I don't care.  You come into my country, my living room  waving a foreign flag, talking some gibberish language, expect to be treated as an unwelcome guest.  But, allow me to add, those with clean criminal records, who have a trade the U. S. needs, who can speak English without an accent, and DESIRE TO ASSIMILATE TO THE AMERICAN WAY OF LIFE, I say "welcome."  Immigration is an event practiced based upon the needs of the host nation, not he immigrants.


----------



## hazlnut (Apr 18, 2013)

Can we lock or close all these misleading and irrelevant threads?

This is serious business.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 18, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > What about the chick in the yellow shirt?
> ...


Cut the spin.

Actually what they said was "For clarity these images should be the only ones viewed to assist the FBI.  Other photos should not be deemed creditable and can divert public attention in the wrong direction and create undue work for vital law enforcement resources".


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Apr 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Did they identify the yoik at the FBI press conference who kept yelling conspiracy nonsense?



I heard that was you.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 18, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> Can we lock or close all these misleading and irrelevant threads?
> 
> This is serious business.



Truth is a little scarey huh?  You are afraid of the truth.  Open your eyes, and don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 18, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> Can we lock or close all these misleading and irrelevant threads?
> 
> This is serious business.



The thread title was relevant and not misleading in the least UNTIL A MOD CHANGED IT.  Look at the title above my op. That WAS the original title.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 18, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Can we lock or close all these misleading and irrelevant threads?
> ...



Your point is verified.  Just bit unsettling.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 18, 2013)

It looks like the back pack of the suspect in the white hat is setting just inside the fence between 2 women. Not outside as the media had showed us earlier.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 18, 2013)

FireFly said:


> It looks like the back pack of the suspect in the white hat is setting just inside the fence between 2 women. Not outside as the media had showed us earlier.



The only problem with that is in the second picture, it seems that the black back pack or what you might see of it is gone in this photo ( seems uncluttered to me)  and seems to be replaced with a brown/white bag:


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 18, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



I wonder how that works out for the Native Americans?  They were here first, making the Europeans who came here, took over and slaughtered the native people, nothing more than immigrants.

Besides..............if it wasn't for the Native Americans, there wouldn't have been a Thanksgiving and all the Pilgrims would have died of starvation.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Did they identify the yoik at the FBI press conference who kept yelling conspiracy nonsense?
> ...



  See, I knew you could come up with your own Conspiracy Theory, bub.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 18, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7111950 said:
			
		

> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the back pack of the suspect in the white hat is setting just inside the fence between 2 women. Not outside as the media had showed us earlier.
> ...



It's strange how those same people are lined up along the fence. It seems like the bag on the ground moved from inside the fence to the outside & the other lady set her brown purse on top of it. Then there is a box beside it with a dark can on it. I bet none of those are the bomb. He must have came along later.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 18, 2013)

Yanno.................after seeing the release of the photos of the suspects today, I wonder how CNN is feeling about the full hour of straight up wrong journalism they did yesterday?

Same with FAUX Nooze.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 18, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno.................after seeing the release of the photos of the suspects today, I wonder how CNN is feeling about the full hour of straight up wrong journalism they did yesterday?
> 
> Same with FAUX Nooze.



ABC was guilty of the same too. I think that part of this falls on FEDS and or those speaking of suspects and releasing their photos ( of the wrong people)  too though.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 18, 2013)

FireFly said:


> CaféAuLait;7111950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right it does kinda look like her purse on top of the bag, good eye!


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 18, 2013)

I get tired of people who want to turn back the clock to make some meaningless point.  History is written by who wins the wars.   Promises have been made to African Americans, Native Americans, and Hebrew Americans.  These promises should be kept before we consider opening the flood gates to freeloading foreigners.

Accept reality, who was living here or forced here compared to the freeloaders who are sneaking in.  They think they are special.  They are not.  Those of us here first make the rules.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 18, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno.................after seeing the release of the photos of the suspects today, I wonder how CNN is feeling about the full hour of straight up wrong journalism they did yesterday?
> 
> Same with FAUX Nooze.


Yeah, there's a lot of that shit going around. I just hope the FBI has a solid case.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 18, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7112101 said:
			
		

> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;7111950 said:
> ...


Except it's a white bag and the purse doesn't look the same. In fact it is further away from the Micheal Jackson looking guy.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 18, 2013)

Ravi said:


> CaféAuLait;7112101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True and I guess to it is not exactly a backpack looking thing either. Sorry I had to LOL at the MJ comment, I did not see it until I blew up the photo. Looks just like him.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 18, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7112239 said:
			
		

> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;7112101 said:
> ...



LOL! Talk about creepy.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Allow me to step out of my usually non-partisan role for a minute.
> 
> Now we are overrun with peoples who beg for our opportunity, and the first thing they want to do is implement the "gift of their culture" into our way of life.  I think we should shut the door on all immigration   Maybe it is time for a police state.  My message is assimilate or leave.  This from a politically disgusted independent.  No more "Mr. Nice Guy!"



You're not an independent, you're an imbecile. What it's "time for" is to kick stupid assholes like you out and to be rational Americans. New (legal) immigrants to this great nation continue to assimilate as they always have. They continue to adopt English as they always have. They continue to be a vital and dynamic strength of our nation as they always have and always will. And we continue to suffer the occasional foolish asshole like you running your Un-American mouth off as we always have. You can feel free to go ahead and shut the fuck up now, or you can get busy getting the fuck out of my country, douchebag.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 18, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7112098 said:
			
		

> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno.................after seeing the release of the photos of the suspects today, I wonder how CNN is feeling about the full hour of straight up wrong journalism they did yesterday?
> ...



AND reporters, bloggers and messageboard posters playing detective and over-speculating on shit they know next to nothing about.

I've purposefully stayed away from any Boston threads until there was something to see/say.
A couple pictures and a jerky security film does not a conviction make.

I just thought it was weird that "they" singled out the first 2 men carrying backpacks but not the girl.
I realize they supposedly have footage of "Number 2" leaving his pack behind....maybe they just have further footage of the female and can explain her away
*shrug*

We're all just 24hr news junkies eager for the answer so we can get back to American Idol.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Accept reality, who was living here or forced here compared to the freeloaders who are sneaking in.  They think they are special.  They are not.  Those of us here first make the rules.




YOU don't make shit, asshole. YOU are just some mouthy loser who is living in a country he doesn't deserve. YOU are a waste of citizenship someone better deserves. Get the fuck out.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 18, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> I wonder how that works out for the Native Americans?  They were here first, making the Europeans who came here, took over and slaughtered the native people, nothing more than immigrants.
> 
> Besides..............if it wasn't for the Native Americans, there wouldn't have been a Thanksgiving and all the Pilgrims would have died of starvation.




The Native American angle is tired and illogical. You'd be better off putting that energy into a viable argument.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 18, 2013)

*Here is the bomb back pack & 2nd bomber He set it by the tree.*
Right behind the 8 year old boy & his family.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 18, 2013)

FireFly said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



They used remote control car controller, remote & battery as trigger. Not cell phone or timer.


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 18, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...



I have two pressure cookers.  They were bought in the 1970s.  No way they could trace them.  

Cell phones, all of them.  Cell phone records are not released unless there is a legal case and right now there isn't one.  Besides that level of surveillance  of the public at large would not be tolerated.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 18, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno.................after seeing the release of the photos of the suspects today, I wonder how CNN is feeling about the full hour of straight up wrong journalism they did yesterday?
> 
> Same with FAUX Nooze.


I'll bet the way they look at is "win some lose some".  A network that jumps the gun will sometimes scoop the competition and other times gets it all wrong.  CNN certainly got it wrong this time.  I understand Fox did also but not as bad.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 18, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> ...


With those pictures spread across the nation, you can bet the FBI phone lines are full with callers reporting everyone from their brother in law to passerby's.  Once the FBI digests the calls, gets the images enhanced, and does a facial recognition match, they will know exactly who they are.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 18, 2013)

Makes me want to cry:


----------



## FireFly (Apr 18, 2013)

Bomber #2 watched it happen. He had to be within toy remote range. He is just rounding the corner as people ran away.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 18, 2013)

FireFly said:


>



yup


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 18, 2013)

So it's the number 3. It that a famous sports persons number? Or is it just decorative I wonder. Maybe this one? 

$ New Ralph Lauren Polo Baseball Hat Cap White Black Big Pony 3 Macys $50 | eBay

He probably likes that hat some people may identify him by that hat, most men I know are attached to certain caps.


----------



## Oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Not much information as yet.

Police: Campus officer shot at MIT


----------



## FireFly (Apr 18, 2013)

Bombers are Palestinian / Arabic. They used Expensive Remote Control Toys & Expensive Golf / Polo Hats.

*Bomber #1 Hat*





*Bomber #2 Hat*


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 18, 2013)

Damn. Peace to his family.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 19, 2013)

People are wondering if this is related to the bombing.

It just seems like one thing after another....the bombing, the explosion in Texas, this....

I don't mean to imply there is any link between any of them or that the explosion in Texas was anything but an accident.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 19, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> I get tired of people who want to turn back the clock to make some meaningless point.  History is written by who wins the wars.   Promises have been made to African Americans, Native Americans, and Hebrew Americans.  These promises should be kept before we consider opening the flood gates to freeloading foreigners.
> 
> Accept reality, who was living here or forced here compared to the freeloaders who are sneaking in.  They think they are special.  They are not.  Those of us here first make the rules.



Personally?  If some of those "freeloaders" who sneaked into this country (while they were still children who had to go with their parents) are willing to serve the U.S. with military service, I think they should be given citizenship after 5 years of honorable service.

And yeah..................I served 20 years for this country, through 4 war zones.

What have you done for this country ButtBoy?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

The first suspect is dead, one MIT Police officer is dead, another MBTA police officer has been shot and is in critical condition. The second suspect is at large in a densely-settled residential neighborhood in Watertown. A massive manhunt is underway right now. 

A woman was carjacked in Cambridge where all this began last night when the two suspects attempted to rob a 7-11. During pursuit, explosives were thrown from the car at police vehicles. 

The situation is very active at this moment.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

At least one suspicious object has been detonated by police. There are reports of other suspicious objects on Memorial Drive along the route the suspects were chased.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 19, 2013)

TruthOut10 said:


> A man suspected in the Boston Marathon bombings on Monday has been captured after a firefight with police, The Boston Globe reported.
> 
> At the time of this writing, the identity of the suspect in custody has not been released.
> 
> ...



You're just as bad as FAUX Nooze and CNN...................hoping to get a story out (and hoping it's right) before the others.

Unfortunately.......................it's a fail..............................one of 'em was killed, and there is still another on the loose.

Hopefully, the one that got away is taken alive by morning.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

A manhunt is underway right now in Watertown.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

Door to door search right now.


----------



## Politico (Apr 19, 2013)

Under arrest? He's dead. Don't worry. He'll be reported dead shortly. Don't worry I am never wrong.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> The first suspect is dead, one MIT Police officer is dead, another MBTA police officer has been shot and is in critical condition. The second suspect is at large in a densely-settled residential neighborhood in Watertown. A massive manhunt is underway right now.
> 
> A woman was carjacked in Cambridge where all this began last night when the two suspects attempted to rob a 7-11. During pursuit, explosives were thrown from the car at police vehicles.
> 
> The situation is very active at this moment.




A crazy night. It's just starting to get light out now, which will hopefully help in the manhunt.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 19, 2013)

TruthOut10 said:


> A man suspected in the Boston Marathon bombings on Monday has been captured after a firefight with police, The Boston Globe reported.
> 
> At the time of this writing, the identity of the suspect in custody has not been released.
> 
> ...


one cop dead one suspect dead


----------



## Politico (Apr 19, 2013)

And boom goes the Politimite. Still batting 1000.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

Politico said:


> And boom goes the Politimite. Still batting 1000.




Yeah, this is all about YOU. Not about one dead police officer and one critically injured. Not about dozens of families being terrorized by an armed and dangerous killer at large right in their neighborhood. No, it's all about YOU - you fucking self-centered piece of shit. All about YOU.


----------



## Politico (Apr 19, 2013)

No it is about how all you folks on the internets who think you know something actually know nothing


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

Politico said:


> No it is about how all you folks on the internets who think you know something actually know nothing




Fuck you, asshole. Go masturbate somewhere else.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 19, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> TruthOut10 said:
> 
> 
> > A man suspected in the Boston Marathon bombings on Monday has been captured after a firefight with police, The Boston Globe reported.
> ...



There's a cop dead?  I am watching Fox News and they haven't mentioned there is a cop dead.  Are you sure about that? 

Any way.  DING DONG!  One of those bastards is dead!  I am sooo happy about that!


----------



## waltky (Apr 19, 2013)

Somethin' confusing here...

... who was they guy arrested nekid?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

teapartysamurai said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > TruthOut10 said:
> ...




Unfortunately, yes. An MIT Police officer was killed last night. An MBTA Police officer has been shot and is in critical condition.


----------



## waltky (Apr 19, 2013)

Teaparty wrote: _There's a cop dead? I am watching Fox News and they haven't mentioned there is a cop dead. Are you sure about that? !_

Yea, that's what set the whole thing off...

... when the cop answered a disturbance call...

... they panicked and shot the police officer.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/289406-turn-on-your-news-something-big-going-down-in-mass.html

Original thread is above.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2013)

One thing, the dead suspect's name hasn't been released probably because they haven't been able to verify who he is, which means that the longer it takes to identify him most likely he isn't an American. 

It's beginning to look bad for those hoping it was a Tea Party member or rightwing extremist. Looks more like a Chechnian rebel with military training. Ether the FBI knows who it is and have been ordered not to release any info or they don't know because they're searching Interpol for the suspects identities. If they had been gun-clingers their names would already be out there. 

We'll see.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> One thing, the dead suspect's name hasn't been released .




It has. Dzhokhar Tsarnaev


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2013)

Suspect 2 has been identified as Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev. 

I was right. Most likely Muslim, probably Chechnian.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

AP Sources: Boston Bombing Suspects From Russia, Surviving Suspect ID'd

The Associated Press says the surviving suspect has been identified as 19-year-old Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev. Sources tell the AP that the suspects are from Russia, and have lived in the U.S. for a year.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

It appears the suspects were brothers.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

Anyone know why the other thread got disappeared?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It appears the suspects were brothers.
> ...



Knock yourself out. 

I don't think this is a laughing matter.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 19, 2013)

SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
I just can't believe it, who would think they would turn out to be from a middle eastern country?


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Anyone know why the other thread got disappeared?



Good question.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Anyone know why the other thread got disappeared?


Who knows?....Ever since CK came around, the board has gotten stupid.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> I just can't believe it, who would think they would turn out to be from a middle eastern country?



If they are from Chechnya they aren't Arabs, moron.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> ...



Nope, just Muslim. I can't figure any other reason they'd want to attack us.


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 19, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> One thing, the dead suspect's name hasn't been released probably because they haven't been able to verify who he is, which means that the longer it takes to identify him most likely he isn't an American.
> 
> It's beginning to look bad for those hoping it was a Tea Party member or rightwing extremist. Looks more like a Chechnian rebel with military training. Ether the FBI knows who it is and have been ordered not to release any info or they don't know because they're searching Interpol for the suspects identities. If they had been gun-clingers their names would already be out there.
> 
> We'll see.



Yeah, I was just thinking the same thing.  Their mantra is most tiring.  But the next time something happens, it will be the same old refrain.  They so want McVeigh and Rudolph to have been right wing Christians and they just weren't.  I have to wonder what this is doing to their mindless little brains right about now.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It appears the suspects were brothers.
> ...



Their mother is proud of them.  They came to kill and maim and they were successful.  Death means nothing to terrorists -- their own or someone elses.  Duh.


----------



## editec (Apr 19, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> I just can't believe it, who would think they would turn out to be from a middle eastern country?




The Chechen Republic, iam.  NOT an Arab nation


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> The bombers are Chechen Muslims.


 They have been here one year according to an account I read, which is about how long the 9/11 cells were here as I recollect.

I'm getting tired of young Muslim men coming over here and killing Americans.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...


And just what did their mother have to do with it?

Do you have information that hasn't been released yet?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 19, 2013)

So much for the American white male conservative theory.

Chris Matthews and the rest of the left are crying in their Starbucks this morning.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



Islam is breeding angry bigots by the thousands. 

It's like going to school at *Harvard*. They teach our kids to hate their own country. It's not the parent's fault the kids' mind is turned against America. It's the university's fault. It appears *Tsarnaev* attended *Cambridge Latin School*. 

I can't see much difference between the hate filled rhetoric in a Madrasa and one of the classes in one of our institutions of higher learning. I hear some of the same hatred coming from Muslims and college students.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Tsarnaez dzok blah blah blah, it's a dirty foreigners name, as in NOT a white American!!!
> Middle eastern mudslime!!!



Don't worry. It won't be long until some opportunistic clown thinks to themselves: 'Hang on! Chechen = Caucasus. Doesn't Caucasus sound an awful lot like Caucasian? Yup, we've got ourselves a white man here, folks. I knew we'd get there eventually.'


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2013)

editec said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> ...



No shit.


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> ...



Wow.  No Arabs anywhere but in Arabia.  Who woulda thunkit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2013)

Iranians aren't Arabs ether.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You don't know that and it is an unfair statement.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> ...



Or from Turkey.......ok, so I will be more blunt - a nation primarily Islamic.


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 19, 2013)

editec said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> ...



Neither is America.  So I guess we don't have any Arabs here.


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 19, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Iranians aren't Arabs ether.



Neither are Egyptians. But most are muslim.


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 19, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Get ready for your banning!!!   You aren't allowed to point that out.  Tolerance, you know.  And it's all our fault.  You know, alll those bombs we have dropped on Chechnya.


----------



## HomeInspect (Apr 19, 2013)

Funny how the left is not just tolerant, but seems to always defend a culture that want's to kill Americans.


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 19, 2013)

HomeInspect said:


> Funny how the left is not just tolerant, but seems to always defend a culture that want's to kill Americans.



Yeah, their logis is 'your grandmother killed my grandmother, so I am justified in killing you.'


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

Why would you all want to call them Arabs if there is a good chance they aren't Arabs? The stupidity on this forum is thick.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 19, 2013)

One was given a scholarship from Cambridge ?

Wow, American higher education must be proud this morning.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 19, 2013)

Let's keep the discussion going here in Current Events.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 19, 2013)

They were Muslim Brothers from Chechnya.

Bomber #2, White Hat, Younger Brother, Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev, 19 years old, is still at large.

Bomber #1, Black Hat, Older Brother, Tamerlan Tsarnaev, 26 years old, is dead by gun shot &  suicide bomb. He has shrapnel in him from first marathon bombing.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

ALL of Boston on lockdown now.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

There was a controlled detonation on Comm ave about an hour ago.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 19, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> Let's keep the discussion going here in Current Events.



All of Boston now "sheltering in place"?


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

Never in a million years would I have guessed that.

And NO idea wtf the beef with the US or Boston was..


----------



## FireFly (Apr 19, 2013)

They were *Muslim* Brothers from Chechnya.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 19, 2013)

They are *Muslim* Brothers from Chechnya.


----------



## novasteve (Apr 19, 2013)

Maybe they had a beef with gay marriage? The left seems to care about "root causes" when muslims commit terrorist acts. But if gay marriage were were the unlikely motive, liberals would suddenly stop caring about root causes.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

FireFly said:


> They were *Muslim* Brothers from Chechnya.



And?

Chechnya has a beef with Russia.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 19, 2013)

Tremendously effective police work...to identify and corner these rats in less than a week!

Kudos to all!


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

Muslims hate Boston and Marathons, didn't you know that?


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

novasteve said:


> Maybe they had a beef with gay marriage? The left seems to care about "root causes" when muslims commit terrorist acts. But if gay marriage were were the unlikely motive, liberals would suddenly stop caring about root causes.



This is the problem, right here, with conservatism. They aren't problem solvers and aren't very successful at much that doesn't involve fleecing their fellow human beings.


----------



## MondoBongo (Apr 19, 2013)

With all the hate, vitriol, blaming one another and general shitheadedness of people in this country, I'd say the terrorists have definitely won.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 19, 2013)

FireFly said:


> They are *Muslim* Brothers from Chechnya.



Legal US residents since 2007.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 19, 2013)

Even more impressive is the current mobilization effort. They really know what they are doing.


----------



## editec (Apr 19, 2013)

MondoBongo said:


> With all the hate, vitriol, blaming one another and general shitheadedness of people in this country, I'd say the terrorists have definitely won.



I'd say the Dems and GOP won.

Terrorists are a useful distraction.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

Where they're from/their nationality doesn't necessarily matter. If they're part of a larger terrorist organization(which it seems may be likely), that's what matters.  They could be Irish American but if drawn into AL-qaeda their  being IA means nothing.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > They were *Muslim* Brothers from Chechnya.
> ...



Is there a Russian immigrant population in Boston?


----------



## novasteve (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they had a beef with gay marriage? The left seems to care about "root causes" when muslims commit terrorist acts. But if gay marriage were were the unlikely motive, liberals would suddenly stop caring about root causes.
> ...



I was being sarcastic, but you do realize that muslims hate gays and kill them for being gay?

There's a story about a gay friendly Imam in the DC area who even performs gay marriages and he's getting death threats. Not from christian conservatives.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 19, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Where they're from/their nationality doesn't necessarily matter. If they're part of a larger terrorist organization(which it seems may be likely), that's what matters.  They could be Irish American but if drawn into AL-qaeda their  being IA means nothing.



There are good people from every country...there are bad people from every country.  The bell shaped curve is alive and well everywhere...and will always be.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 19, 2013)

w0w.....talk about a double kick to the balls for the gun grabber limpwristers this week!!!!

Think of the hundreds of thousands of Boston area residents sitting in their homes right now shitting their shorts if they only possess a wiffle ball bat home defense system!! They're thinking to themselves this very moment, "WTF was I thinking.....Im a dick!!!".......while gun owners are sitting in their homes probably hoping this dickhead terrorist tries to enter their home.

Can you just imagine at this moment, some of the limpwristers who post here on this board standing behind thier front door with their kids NURF gun at the ready!!! LOL.....in the end, the bubble dwellars who read far too much Plato/Hobbes/Moore always end up looking like dolts on the gun issue..


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 19, 2013)

HomeInspect said:


> Funny how the left is not just tolerant, but seems to always defend a culture that want's to kill Americans.



I think they were mad because the free scholarships, healthcare and living expenses were running out.
  If the rumors end up being correct that at least one of these guys received US Gov't assistance in both tuition grants and healthcare/living expenses....there is going to be a LOT of outrage that our tax dollars paid for two foreigners from questionable backgrounds to stay here so they could kill our people.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

cops surrounding a house in watertown, ma.  shots fired, guns drawn, civilians coming out, swat tank/vehicle just pulled up.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> w0w.....talk about a double kick to the balls for the gun grabber limpwristers this week!!!!
> 
> Think of the hundreds of thousands of Boston area residents sitting in their homes right now shitting their shorts if they only possess a wiffle ball bat home defense system!! They're thinking to themselves this very moment, "WTF was I thinking.....Im a dick!!!".......while gun owners are sitting in their homes probably hoping this dickhead terrorist tries to enter their home.
> 
> Can you just imagine at this moment, some of the limpwristers who post here on this board standing behind thier front door with their kids NURF gun at the ready!!! LOL.....in the end, the bubble dwellars who read far too much Plato/Hobbes/Moore always end up looking like dolts on the gun issue..



naw they will push for more gun control 

because they know that people like these two 

would obey the law


----------



## editec (Apr 19, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Keep clutching at straws, kiddo.  



> they would turn out to be from a middle eastern country?



Category:Middle Eastern countries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Apr 19, 2013)

MOSCOW  Chechnya, the Russian republic believed to be connected to the two Boston Marathon bombing suspects, has been the scene of terrorism and related violence since the 1991 break-up of the Soviet Union.

Militants from Chechnya and other restive regions in Russia's volatile North Caucasus have targeted Moscow and other areas with bombings and hostage-takings for more than 20 years. The allegations of ties to Monday's Boston bombings are the first connection of terror attacks in the United States.

Predominantly Muslim, Chechnya declared independence from Russia in November 1991. A full-scale separatist war broke out in 1994 and lasted through most of the 1990s. It was only after a second wave of Russian military action in the early part of the last decade that Chechnya fell under firmer Russian control.

Russia's Chechnya, Caucasus: A breeding ground for terror

The resistance in Chechnya also occurred in a regional context where Russian hegemony over the Caucasus, especially the resources of the Caspian basin, was in retreat, and in an international context of rising Islamic radicalism. Alongside Bosnia, Kashmir, and other conflicts, Chechnya became embedded in Osama Bin Laden's repertoire of jihadist rhetoric against the "West." It was not simply Russia's destruction of a nationalist option for Chechnya, or "Wahabbist" infiltration from without, that created the political space for Islamism. Rather, we must look also at how the conflict was fought. The lack of proportionality and discrimination in the use of violence, particularly by Russia, accelerated and intensified the Islamic radicalization and thereby transformed the nature of the conflict.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Chechnya-Nationalism-National-Conflict-Century/dp/0812220307/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1366375392&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=chechya+from+nationalism+to+jihad]Chechnya: From Nationalism to Jihad (National and Ethnic Conflict in the 21st Century): James Hughes: 9780812220308: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



Dunno.

I've been to Boston several times but didn't notice if that was the case.

I just think this was very unusual.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

I thought Obama said the war on terror was over? Oh, he meant our part of it.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

I've heard it speculated that they hate us because we didn't intervene in their war with Russia.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 19, 2013)

Excuse me OP, the narrative is that they are just "white people". We don't need you injecting "facts" into this discussion.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> I thought Obama said the war on terror was over? Oh, he meant our part of it.



He never said that.

That was last administration.

Check the "Mission Accomplished" speech.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



unusual.....?  wake up man....

radical Muslims hate the West......to them the greatest Satan of all is the United States....


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

It's being reported that the one not killed is Muslim, that it was on his FB page; not clear when they got radicalized.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 19, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> I thought Obama said the war on terror was over? Oh, he meant our part of it.



yes 

just because we quit the war 

that does not mean they do the same


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> MOSCOW  Chechnya, the Russian republic believed to be connected to the two Boston Marathon bombing suspects, has been the scene of terrorism and related violence since the 1991 break-up of the Soviet Union.
> 
> Militants from Chechnya and other restive regions in Russia's volatile North Caucasus have targeted Moscow and other areas with bombings and hostage-takings for more than 20 years. The allegations of ties to Monday's Boston bombings are the first connection of terror attacks in the United States.
> 
> ...



They just took a woman out with dark hair and red clothing, she may be a neighbor.  They are probably clearing out any innocent bystanders.  Suspect 2 must be in there.  They say these guys arrived as early as 2003 with family members.   There could be other relatives involved as they have a list of names - same last names in same area - reported just said.  They might be concerned about relatives of suspect no.  2.  I figured it would happen fast once they put those photos out there.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> I've heard it speculated that they hate us because we didn't intervene in their war with Russia.



What a great way to win friends and influence allies.

"They didn't help us..so we'll just bomb them till they do".

Good stuff.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Obama said the war on terror was over? Oh, he meant our part of it.
> ...



Uh, no. Obama admin said it.



> Today, the National Journal reported that a senior State Department official has announced, The war on terror is over.
> 
> Now that we have killed most of al Qaida, the source said, now that people have come to see legitimate means of expression, people who once might have gone into al Qaida see an opportunity for a legitimate Islamism.
> 
> The article itself describes the Obama administrations new vision of foreign policy, which admits no enemies. Everyone, in this view, is a friend. Islamism, says the Obama administration, is just fine, so long as it does not openly support terrorism.



Obama Admin: 'The War on Terror is Over' | Obama Administration | Fox Nation



Barack Obama declares the 'War on Terror' is over - Telegraph


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Obama said the war on terror was over? Oh, he meant our part of it.
> ...



The AUMF was repealed..when, exactly?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Never in a million years would I have guessed that.
> 
> And NO idea wtf the beef with the US or Boston was..



I didn't think it was Chechens either but I wouldn't say this was unusual, Chechen foreign fighters are in Afghanistan fighting our troops and were in Iraq too. They hate Russia but that does not mean they like the US by any means.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard it speculated that they hate us because we didn't intervene in their war with Russia.
> ...


Yep, insane all the way around.


----------



## namvet (Apr 19, 2013)

they robbed a 711. wtf ??!!

The suspects apparently surfaced just hours after the FBI released their imaged late Thursday afternoon, shooting the police officer, robbing a convenience store, carjacking a man who later escaped and engaging in a wild shootout with Boston police, in which they hurled explosives from their stolen car.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/19/gunshots-reported-on-mit-campus/#ixzz2QumKO3Qv


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



FOX Saudi propaganda..reliable as always:



> Today, the National Journal *reported that a senior State Department official has announced,* The war on terror is over.
> 
> Now that we have killed most of al Qaida, *the source said,* now that people have come to see legitimate means of expression, people who once might have gone into al Qaida see an opportunity for a legitimate Islamism.
> 
> ...



A "unnamed source"..

Yep..that's something you can bank on from an outfit that won the right to lie in court.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

Father says the 26 year old was an angel and second year med student. Jebus.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Father says the 26 year old was an angel and second year med student. Jebus.



Not really a surprise, the guys that do stuff like this are not dummies. Ayman Al-Zawahiri is a Doctor for Christs sake.


----------



## petro (Apr 19, 2013)

No big surprise to me. They are Muslim extremists. 
Remember this is a worldwide war on terror, not just Americas. They hate anything that goes against their beliefs as we and the Russians are infidels. You will never win their heart and minds, they just want to convert or kill you. Pretty simple, kill or be killed.

Until the Muslim world has a major push or civil war within their ranks to join the modern world and accept the beliefs of others expect us to be continued targets. My belief is that most (not all) secretly believe in the cause of the extremists to kill all infidels.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Apr 19, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> It's being reported that the one not killed is Muslim, that it was on his FB page; not clear when they got radicalized.



probably grew up around it considering the turmoil in that country.....Islam is the major religion in Chechnya.....


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Father says the 26 year old was an angel and second year med student. Jebus.
> ...


I never understood that. Why waste your time going for a degree if you're just going to blow yourself up?


----------



## FireFly (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> I've heard it speculated that they hate us because we didn't intervene in their war with Russia.



We let Russia invade Chechnya if they let us invade Iraq. But do you have proof that is why these guys hit us?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard it speculated that they hate us because we didn't intervene in their war with Russia.
> ...



Proof? I said I heard it speculated.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Second link.  

Obama rejected Bush's doctrine of the war on terror.  How's that working out right about now?


----------



## Wildman (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Father says the 26 year old was an angel and second year med student. Jebus.



who cares ? i say deport the entire family back to *HELL !!*

the rest of them may just be waiting to avenge their dead son/cousin/nephew/friend or any other shithead.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

Father apparently lives in Russia so I'm not seeing how you could deport him, dummy.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Who would suspect someone going for a degree to be a terrorist?  It's all part of the bigger plan to fit in; hiding in plain sight.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



They didn't blow themselves up hon.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 19, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I suspect that is what we will find out when this is all sorted out.   a islamic jihad against the usa.   But will obama and the left wing media tell the truth, or will they find some way to blame the USA like they usually do?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Father says the 26 year old was an angel and second year med student. Jebus.
> ...



yeah all those guys that hit 

that airport in Scotland some years back 

one was a doctor


----------



## RoadVirus (Apr 19, 2013)

Chechens? Not White Christian Republican males who are against the government, taxes and are gun-loving, food hoarding "preppers"?

I bet the Radical Left is bummed.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Never in a million years would I have guessed that.
> 
> And NO idea wtf the beef with the US or Boston was..



Agreed. I never would have figured that. I do know that Chechnya is highly populated by Muslims and we all know that Muslim extremists have a beef with the US.


----------



## namvet (Apr 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qqq6J7oblnQ]^^ HIT SUBCRIBE ^^ Watertown Boston Shooting Scene Gunfire, explosions reported in Watertown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

We have to keep in mind Chechens are extremely vulnerable to the Saudi Wahhabi teachings, the Saudis have numerous Madrassas in Chechnya.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 19, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Never in a million years would I have guessed that.
> ...



why are  you so surprised?   Chechnya has a lot of muslims and a history of terrorism.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 19, 2013)

they came to the US as kids


----------



## turzovka (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they had a beef with gay marriage? The left seems to care about "root causes" when muslims commit terrorist acts. But if gay marriage were were the unlikely motive, liberals would suddenly stop caring about root causes.
> ...




It might behoove you to focus solely on "your own personal problem" before you try to assist the world and conservatives with theirs.

Blindness is curable, but you have to want to be cured first.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> they came to the US as kids



So? their parents didn't come with them?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

TM you think just because a Muslim is raised in the USA they are not vulnerable to Islamic extremism?


----------



## namvet (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they came to the US as kids
> ...



yeah they've been here since age 7


----------



## editec (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You need a fall-back career just in case your career as a suicide bomber doesn't work out?


----------



## RoadVirus (Apr 19, 2013)

As much as i'd like to see both these bastards dead, you need to keep them both alive to squeeze them for info. You need answers to crucial questions, such as "who are you working for?" and "How many more are there?".


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 19, 2013)

Chechnya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Religion

Islam is the predominant religion in Chechnya. Chechens are overwhelmingly adherents to Sunni Islam,[39] the country having converted to Islam between the 16th and the 19th centuries. Due to historical importance, many Chechens are Sufis, of either the Qadiri or Naqshbandi orders. Most of the population follows either the Shafi'i, Hanafi,[40] or Maliki[41] schools of jurisprudence, fiqh. The Shafi'i school of jurisprudence has a long tradition among the Chechens,[42] and thus it remains the most practiced.[43]

The once-strong Russian minority in Chechnya, mostly Terek Cossacks and estimated as numbering approximately 25,000 in 2012, are predominately Russian Orthodox, although presently only one church exists in Grozny. In August 2011, Archbishop Zosima of Vladikavkaz and Makhachkala performed the first mass baptism ceremony in the history of Chechen republic in the Terek River of Naursky District in which 35 citizens of Naursky and Shelkovsky districts were converted to Orthodoxy



The older brother was born in Russia


----------



## FireFly (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Live off the government until they stop paying, then terrorize them.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Redfish said:


> why are  you so surprised?   Chechnya has a lot of muslims and a history of terrorism.



It has a much longer history of being the victim of terrorism. 

The Russian slaughter of Chechen civilians has been commonplace since 1862. I have no problem with people defending their land from invaders.



> a islamic jihad against the usa



How do you know they were Muslims?


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks to *"BIG BROTHER" *you people are always complaining about.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Maybe, but why med school? I'd think they'd want to take something easy....of course, there's no way to know when they decided to do this yet.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 19, 2013)

> *Authorities urged residents in Watertown, Newton, Waltham, Belmont, Cambridge and the Allston-Brighton neighborhoods of Boston to stay indoors. All mass transit was shut down.
> *
> 
> Read more: Explosions inside home as Boston police hunt second marathon bomb suspect | Fox News



hummmm ! i wonder how many of those people in that area are armed with home defense weapons ? probably NONE ! as they are all liberfools anyways, i hope the best for them, even if they are on the wrong side of the political spectrum.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Not sure about that yet. But some of them do.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I guess the schooling makes you more proficient in bomb making?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > They were *Muslim* Brothers from Chechnya.
> ...



How Chechnya Became a Breeding Ground for Terror :: Middle East Quarterly


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Never in a million years would I have guessed that.
> 
> And NO idea wtf the beef with the US or Boston was..



They are Chechyan Muslims.  Remember the Belsan School massacre in Russia where the children were brutalized and murdered by Muslims there?  That kind.  Probably the most vicious out there - KGB had a real problem with these Muslims in Chechnya.  It eventually was one of the motivating factors for the Russians signing the Grand Design Treaty with the Iranians.  

While Russians promised in that treaty to strike the United States if we touched Iran, Iran promised to protect certain regions in Russia from Islamic radicals such as the Chechnyan stronghold.  So when you are thinking about radicalized, cold blooded killers - Chechnyan Muslims would fit that profile.    ( save your breath - one of them posted on facebook they were Muslim & attended Cambridge- they are both Muslim ) 

Still these two didn't do this by themselves.  There is a large number of family members in the area - all of them need to be detained immediately - to find out just how big this islamic terrorist cell is exactly.  There is no way that teenagers came up with this plan on their own.  Their mosque and any religious leaders they were affiliated with should be investigated also.   - Jeri


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > why are  you so surprised?   Chechnya has a lot of muslims and a history of terrorism.
> ...



You see no problem with people setting off bombs in other countries?


----------



## namvet (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't care who they are or where their from as long as they die


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Never in a million years would I have guessed that.
> ...



It looks like the Russians were right about the Chechens all along.


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 19, 2013)

RoadVirus said:


> As much as i'd like to see both these bastards dead, you need to keep them both alive to *squeeze them for info*. You need answers to crucial questions, such as *"who are you working for?"* and *"How many more are there?".*



Water boarding never got us any thing but more terrorist. It is unreliable info. How many people have been *force to admit* to crimes they did not commit sitting in prisons now? Doubt if they are working for anyone. You watch too many B rated Brad Pitt movies.

These are the people Obama's Comp. Immig. Reform Amnesty want to give more visas to and keep them here. Before this would have passed a background check.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

When Chechnya was being bombed and invaded by Russia they were flooded with Islamic Militant foreign fighters from other countries, just like Afghanistan was. Of course those guys influenced the local culture.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> It looks like the Russians were right about the Chechens all along.



You mean that even if you slaughter, torture and oppress a people for a century you might not be able to kill them all off?


----------



## Jroc (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > why are  you so surprised?   Chechnya has a lot of muslims and a history of terrorism.
> ...



It's right there on his face book idiot

BOSTON BOMBER Djohar Tsarnaev Has DYNAMITE on His Facebook (V Kontake) Page | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > They were *Muslim* Brothers from Chechnya.
> ...



Muslims all have the same beef with us and Israel. 

We aren't Muslim.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the Russians were right about the Chechens all along.
> ...



The Russians warned us about the Islamic terrorist element among the Chechens years ago, we didn't listen as usual. I don't know what the hell your talking about with this Russian slaughtering business, we are not Russians so what sense does it make to strike Boston?


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> You see no problem with people setting off bombs in other countries?



The USA was not the country attacking Chechenya, hence Chechens have no rational motive to attack the USA. 

Chechens have been bitterly oppressed by Russians, hence I do think they have a motive to defend Chechen land from Russians.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Father apparently lives in Russia so I'm not seeing how you could deport him, dummy.



They live here with uncle & very large extended family. Cousin is in the US military.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Most Chechens are Muslim it is the predominant Religion, asking how do you know they are Muslim is silly. The odds that these boys were Catholic or Jewish are very very slim.


----------



## turzovka (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> TM you think just because a Muslim is raised in the USA they are not vulnerable to Islamic extremism?



I have no idea what he thinks?   You got more out of his meanderings than I did.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Never in a million years would I have guessed that.
> 
> And NO idea wtf the beef with the US or Boston was..



They're muslims, you dumb shit. Chechnya is a hotbed of muslim insanity. 

Threads like this are why I know there's no help for progressives. Obviously, they have organic brain issues.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

They came here from Afghanistan.   Chechnyan Muslims that went to fight in Afghanistan.

What we need is more immigration, that will fix it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > You see no problem with people setting off bombs in other countries?
> ...



From what I'm gathering Chechens blame us for not stepping in and doing more to help them.


----------



## Starlight (Apr 19, 2013)

RoadVirus said:


> As much as i'd like to see both these bastards dead, you need to keep them both alive to squeeze them for info. You need answers to crucial questions, such as "who are you working for?" and "How many more are there?".



News over a police scanner stated the escaped suspect may be wearing a suicide vest, so there may not be any answers, Roadvirus


----------



## depotoo (Apr 19, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> they came to the US as kids



the older one, if indeed his age is correct and time when they arrived here, would have been 16 when he came here.  Not exactly a 'kid' when coming from that type of environment.   They would have been there through the height of the war.  Obviously still have family back there and I would imagine they visited since then.

Report now is they may have also lived in Afghanistan for awhile.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 19, 2013)

MondoBongo said:


> With all the hate, vitriol, blaming one another and general shitheadedness of people in this country, I'd say the terrorists have definitely won.



Seeing all the hate by some of left and right mental giants on this thread, sure confirms MongoBongo's observation.
We need to change the name of this country from the _United_ States of America to the States of America.  There is no _United_.  I find all this back-and-forth by the left and right disgusting, very immature and un-American.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



?  Amazing, eh?  Gravity, the father is inside Russia right now and was awaiting a visit from his sons.  He came out in an interview in Russia to tell the world how smart and good his boys were.   The fact that he states up front he was expecting them to come visit him in Russia makes me wonder whether he was part of the plan - a trip to Russia would be a nice get away for those two.  

They need to look at their trips to Russia and see if they can trace any overseas training for this terrorist attack.   They didn't put this together by themselves.  No way, Jose'!  This was planned out very carefully.  I'm sure this is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2013)

.

Has anyone been watching MSNBC?  A reporter was saying that Al Qaeda recruits Chechyans just like these guys for bomb attacks, and Chuck Todd damn near had a stroke trying to walk it back and minimize it....

.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> They came here from Afghanistan.   Chechnyan Muslims that went to fight in Afghanistan.
> 
> What we need is more immigration, that will fix it.



Thats not what I read, these boys came here from Kazakhstan according to the reports. These guys were not foreign fighters from Afghanistan as far as the reports.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they came to the US as kids
> ...



They came here a year ago.  Some background is being given on the news.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



If they somehow go to Russia to see their father the Russians would fuck their shit up, the Russians despise Chechen terrorists and have no patience for them.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2013)

They are Chechyans who moved here when they were kids (est. 9-14 years old).

A bit of speculation:  they were too young to participate in the 1999 rebellion that Putin squashed.  As they grew up, they learned to hate Russia...and upon moving here, conflated the U.S. with that hate post 9/11.  They've also likely been affected by American sensational media which glamorize mass murders and violence.  Given this, it was very easy for them to act out their ire towards Russia on the U.S. as a surrogate/step country.

Just a bit of amateur speculation from the bits of news so far.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 19, 2013)

Chechnya is an ideal location for breeding anti-western sentiments due to its close proximity to nations where extreme grudges are held against western belligerents in the war against terror, its history of oppression at the hand of Russian infidels (which will be used to sway opinion), endemic corruption, easy access to small arms and explosives and its mountainous, often inaccessable terrain which makes it hard for the otherwise long arm of the law to make its presence felt.

Chechens switched their focus on other targets because they knew from first hand experience that Russia rarely answers to anyone, and thus their reactions have been breathtakingly brutal. Whereas targets in the comparatively cuddly West are regarded as a softer and potentially less painful option.

As to why they abandoned a medical degree to carry-out this act, my guess is that they were radicalised during their studies.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Honestly, this thread shows me how ignorant the left is. I don't even know where to start and probably shouldn't even try. 

Meanwhile, please fucking educate yourself. You people are so clueless. It blows my mind. 

"
*Who are the Chechens?*

                  The Chechens are a largely Muslim ethnic group that has lived for centuries in the mountainous North Caucasus region."

Chechen Terrorism (Russia, Chechnya, Separatist) - Council on Foreign Relations


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> From what I'm gathering Chechens blame us for not stepping in and doing more to help them.



If they do, I think they are being naive. 

I do think the world failed to defend Chechens during the key 1910-1920 and 1980-1990 periods when independence was possible, but there is no way in western ally can defend a country north of the Caucasus Mountains.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > They came here from Afghanistan.   Chechnyan Muslims that went to fight in Afghanistan.
> ...



According to what I just heard, just now, there is a pipeline of muslim fighters from Chechnya to Afghanistan and these brothers came here a year ago from Afghanistan.   That's just what's being reported right now.  

They are concerned that this muslim has explosives and might go suicide bomber.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they came to the US as kids
> ...



Chechens living in Afghanistan? and we allowed them to come here? god damn we are so fucking stupid.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 19, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Has anyone been watching MSNBC?  A reporter was saying that Al Qaeda recruits Chechyans just like these guys for bomb attacks, and Chuck Todd damn near had a stroke trying to walk it back and minimize it....
> 
> .



--no


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




Where did you hear this?  What are you watching/listening to?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



My bad I saw that it does look like they lived there, my question is why the fuck are we letting in Chechens who live in Afghanistan? we are that fucking retarded now?


----------



## asaratis (Apr 19, 2013)

Mass tag 316 ES9  Gray Honda CRV

_(I'll take  one "t" from the title.  Make that "Connecticut"!)_


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > From what I'm gathering Chechens blame us for not stepping in and doing more to help them.
> ...



If we did step in they would blame us still, like we are catching hell fire for Libya and Afghanistan now.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Honestly, this thread shows me how ignorant the left is. I don't even know where to start and probably shouldn't even try.
> 
> Meanwhile, please fucking educate yourself. You people are so clueless. It blows my mind.



I hadn't realised you were an expert on the Caucasus, but it's good to know you are. 

How would you describe the politics of the Kazakh minority in Grozny?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > They were *Muslim* Brothers from Chechnya.
> ...


Do you recall Dubya and Putin gazing into each other's soul and finding common ground on Iraq and Chechnya?


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Swagger - 



> due to its close proximity to nations where extreme grudges are held against western belligerents in the war against terror



Obviously you can't mean Russia, but then what countries do you mean?

Ingushetia? Dagestan? Georgia?


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

petro said:


> No big surprise to me. They are Muslim extremists.
> Remember this is a worldwide war on terror, not just Americas. They hate anything that goes against their beliefs as we and the Russians are infidels. You will never win their heart and minds, they just want to convert or kill you. Pretty simple, kill or be killed.
> 
> Until the Muslim world has a major push or civil war within their ranks to join the modern world and accept the beliefs of others expect us to be continued targets. My belief is that most (not all) secretly believe in the cause of the extremists to kill all infidels.



Another reason conservatives are not good with problem solving. They have a tendencies to flatten huge and complicated issues into bite sized morsels they can digest to fit their world view.

"They hate us for our freedoms!"

Yeah..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Never in a million years would I have guessed that.
> 
> And NO idea wtf the beef with the US or Boston was..



They're Muslims dumb ass.

Ever hear of Al Qaeda? Islamic Jihad?


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

When the Chechyns killed the children at that Russian school, Russia should have bombed Chechnya unitil nothing survived.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



From what I have been seeing they were living in Turkey. Not exactly a hotbed of radicalism.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > They were *Muslim* Brothers from Chechnya.
> ...



they did 

2004

beslan school hostage crisis 110 hostages mostly children 380 dead


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > From what I'm gathering Chechens blame us for not stepping in and doing more to help them.
> ...


Chechens have no western allies. The closest thing is Turkey through the ties to the Ottoman Empire which Islamized them. Turkey could not even support Azerbaijan in it's war with neighboring Armenia. NATO will not support Turkey if it entangles itself with Russia in support of former Soviet states.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Has anyone been watching MSNBC?  A reporter was saying that Al Qaeda recruits Chechyans just like these guys for bomb attacks, and Chuck Todd damn near had a stroke trying to walk it back and minimize it....
> 
> .



Yup. 

"Chechen militants invaded the neighboring Russian republic of Dagestan  to support a local separatist movement. The following month, five bombs  exploded in Russia over a ten-day period, killing almost three hundred  civilians. Moscow blamed Chechen rebels for the explosions, which  comprised the largest coordinated terrorist attack in Russian history."

Chechen Terrorism (Russia, Chechnya, Separatist) - Council on Foreign Relations

And who are these "militants" and "separatists" that are fucking with their neighbors and bombing Russia...after a cease fire?

Guess. Just guess:

"In Chechnya, Islam has consistently been used as a tool to achieve  political power, as well as an expression of resistance against Russian  invasions."

The Role of Islamic Fundamentalism in the Chechen Conflict

Which is consistently hidden and downplayed in the media's coverage of the situation in Chechnya.

Where Islamic soldiers butcher school children.

Where they have created a new way to execute prisoners - by pulling their tongues through a slit in their throat.

Where soldiers play soccer with the heads of the dead.

These are the people lefties defend and lie to cover for. It must give them a good feeling when they do it.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Never in a million years would I have guessed that.
> ...


It's easy to jump to that conclusion but so far we don't know the motive.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Apr 19, 2013)

I am going to be as sensitive to Chechnyan Muslims as I can about this, so I will just give the Chechnyans this flower.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Absolutely.  The Russian KGB are not lightweights by any means.  Yet the Chechnyan Muslims created such a chaos, mayhem, terror, murder -targeting children mainly - as in Belsan School Terror attack -  they went to the trouble of signing what is called "The Grand Design" treaty with the Iranians if America attacked them.  Now you can read about "The Grand Design Treaty" in a book written about the confict in Iraq. I believe the authors name was Hitchcock.  I'd have to find the book, I've got it. The treaty and why it was signed it mentioned in his book.  I mentioned it years ago and someone told me they couldn't find a trace of the treaty on the internet.  Guess whoever is trying to hide that treaty didn't realise that someone had written about it already.  

The timing is very interesting.   Was this something the Russians gave the NK leader in exchange for his not launching missile?  We'll give the Americans an explosion on the anniversary of your fathers death - let us handle it?   I think its possible.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> probably grew up around it considering the turmoil in that country.....Islam is the major religion in Chechnya.....



Islam is the ONLY religion in Chechnya. They murdered all non-Muslims in the county in the early 90's. They tried to invade Dagistan so they could murder all the Christians their, too. Thankfully they failed at that one.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Never in a million years would I have guessed that.
> 
> And NO idea wtf the beef with the US or Boston was..



They are Muslims! Muslims are actively fighting against the West in the US, Australia and Europe, against East in Russia, India and China, in Africa against Christians, and of course against Israel and amongst themselves.

What is there to understand. Muslims are shitholes and ungrateful.

Remember the Kosovian scumbag that killed a US soldier a few years back!!! We BONEHEADEDLY and IGNORANTLY save them from annihilation and now they are a hotbed for Islamic extremism and antiamerican hatred!

Same goes for Kuwait!  We should have allowed Sadam to take it. Muslims are an ungrateful bunch and their cult ideology will always turn them against western free society!


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


They are upset about the Battle of Marathon and the defeat of Xerxes army of course. Could it _*be*_ any more obvious?!


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead - 



> Turkey could not even support Azerbaijan in it's war with neighboring Armenia.



Turkey could have supported Azerbaijan over NKH, but probably chose not to because of Armenia's strong ties to both the US, EU (and Iran). Instead, Russia armed both sides.

Given Turkey's ancient antipathy towards Yerevan, anything involving Armenia is usually extremely sensitive.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

RoadVirus said:


> Chechens? Not White Christian Republican males who are against the government, taxes and are gun-loving, food hoarding "preppers"?
> 
> I bet the Radical Left is bummed.



They are white though, so that has to give the leftists some comfort!


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Never in a million years would I have guessed that.
> ...


Ever hear of Desert Storm, MBA?
Maybe the Muslim hate our tendency to kill their civilians for money and market share?


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

Cambridge gave this muslim a scholarship.   I wonder how they feel about it now.

Cambridge announces 2011 City Scholarship recipients - Cambridge - Your Town - Boston.com


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> I've heard it speculated that they hate us because we didn't intervene in their war with Russia.



We should have intervened by helping the Russians. We shouldn't have intervened in Serbia. Russia was on the right side of history there! We shouldn't have intervened in Afghanistan either time. We should have allowed Russia to destroy the entire country!


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



You really shouldn't say aything else. Not only are you paifully stupid, you apparently don't know you are stupid, and have never mastered the internet search engines that abound.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Islam is the ONLY religion in Chechnya. They murdered all non-Muslims in the county in the early 90's. They tried to invade Dagistan so they could murder all the Christians their, too. Thankfully they failed at that one.



Ha!! Actually, I think you will find it is the Russians who killed people in very large numbers in Chechenya, including with chemical weapons. Victims of Chechen violence were generally Russian troops. 

It's funny how people who claim to oppose communism rush to defend communists as soon as Muslims are involved. And yes, these slaughters did take place during the communist era - and dating back to 1863.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Pulling their tongue through a slit in their throat isn't new.  The cartels did it first. It is called a columbian neck tie I believe.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Young stupid men, who apparently bifurcated their lives to be two different types of people, the "normal" ones in society with family and friends while being also in their "separate" lives.

This type of psychological and social partitioning of their lives are common among the groups of militia, Christian Identity, home-grown Islamofascists, etc.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

Chechyans like really soft targets.   A school, a movie theater.   A marathon is right up their alley.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> It's easy to jump to that conclusion but so far we don't know the motive.



And you're still holding out for them to be pro-liberty activists supporting the 2nd Amendment. And you never let little things like facts get in the way, do you, Rati?


----------



## Intense (Apr 19, 2013)

*Merged 6 Threads*


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Well I've actually been to Turkey. My girlfriend went last year on business.

When were you there?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Chechyans like really soft targets.   A school, a movie theater.   A marathon is right up their alley.



"A school, a movie theater."  Yup, you are right.  Young white American males (Sandy Hook and Colorado) love those targets, too.


----------



## turzovka (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Young stupid men, who apparently bifurcated their lives to be two different types of people, the "normal" ones in society with family and friends while being also in their "separate" lives.
> 
> This type of psychological and social partitioning of their lives are common among the groups of militia, Christian Identity, home-grown Islamofascists, etc.



A nice tidy package to explain it all away.   

It's all psychological and has nothing to do with a spiritual element.    Christians just as vulnerable, just as dangerous. 

Thank you.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Chechyans like really soft targets.   A school, a movie theater.   A marathon is right up their alley.



It's funny that you know so much about the history of the Chechen conflict - but can not spell the name of the people. 

btw, Did you support the Russian use of chemical weapons against civilian targets in Grozny?

Were they "soft" targets?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Meathead -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was an element of that, but there is no way in hell Turkey was going to challenge Russia on this. You need to have a grasp of the History of the Caucus region and of the Eastern Orthodox church to understand. 

Russia will not abide meddling in what it considers its sphere of influence, which includes the former Soviet states. The Russians did not interfere to any great extent in the conflict, but they would not tolerate the interference of Turkey in particular for historical and geopolitical reasons.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



My neighbor is from Turkey and she goes home every few months.   There's a lot of fighting going on right now with Kurdish muslims.   My neighbor worries about her family all the time.  She'd like to get them out of Turkey.

You seem not to know very much about what Turkey is really like.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I can see turkey from my seat at the dinner table.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> We should have intervened by helping the Russians. We shouldn't have intervened in Serbia. Russia was on the right side of history there! We shouldn't have intervened in Afghanistan either time. We should have allowed Russia to destroy the entire country!



It's funny that people who claim to hate communism will back communism if Muslims are involved. 

It's also funny that people who claim to support peace will back genocide if Muslims are involved - because the Russian seige of Grozny came very, very close to genocide.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2013)

Redfish said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'm wondering if the Russians were behind this and used these kids & their families for this jihad.  I keep telling folks the Russians are not our friends.  Look at the timeline.  NK, China, Russia and Iran are in bed together.  We don't know that this wasn't planned after NK decided to stand down and not launch the missile on his fathers anniversary. Instead?  We get a terrorist attack on the streets of Boston during the height of an annual Marathon.  Something tells me there is something bigger going on behind the scenes here.  Time will tell. - J.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Chechyans like really soft targets.   A school, a movie theater.   A marathon is right up their alley.
> ...



mental illness vs islamic jihad.     not the same things snake.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy to jump to that conclusion but so far we don't know the motive.
> ...



I posted yesterday that I would rather it be Muslim terrorists than Americans so obviously you don't have any idea what you're talking about. As usual.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > We should have intervened by helping the Russians. We shouldn't have intervened in Serbia. Russia was on the right side of history there! We shouldn't have intervened in Afghanistan either time. We should have allowed Russia to destroy the entire country!
> ...


After Belsan (see below) it is practically understandable. Quit being such a self-righteous twat.


Beslan school hostage crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

"To the Chechen people, the existence of their national identity,  strongly intertwined with their Islamic faith, was being threatened.  Part of the population succumbed to extremism, seeing brutal combat as  the sole method of obtaining their objectives."

"Scholars have contended that radicalization developed out of Russian  aggression during the First Chechen War. However, this represents a  simplistic view of the conflict,  neglecting to carefully examine all of the variables involved in the  radical transformation. It is improbable that Russian aggression was the  sole factor for the development of extremism, as this perception fails to acknowledge the intervention of outside actors and the intra-Chechen power struggle, as well as other factors that were present during both wars.
*Politicization of Islam*



Scholars have purported that radicalization was in part due to the indissoluble bond between Islam  and Chechen national identity, which has gradually strengthened over  the course of the history. Starting from when Islam first came to the  North Caucasus in the seventeenth century, a strong connection grew, and  it became central in Chechen nationalism."

Our media has worked long and hard to make the Islamic aspect of Chechny go away...as a result, most Americans (as you can see in this thread) have absolutely no understanding or even concept of Chechnya. They don't even know it exists except in a vague, amorphous sort of way.

But those who watch Islamic extremism and recognize it know about it.

" In the years of resistance, groups of brotherhoods used jihad against  Russia as a means to instate sharia law in the region. In response,  Russia endeavored to subdue the brotherhoods, causing them to acquire an  ideology of resistance that remained with them up until present times. "

"It was under the threat of the 1994 war that this relationship between  nationalism and religion became central in politics. Chechen leaders and  warlords created narratives on national identity, using Islam to  mobilize the civilian population in the struggle against Russia. These  narratives played on the emotions of the population by making historical  references to the religious and resistance wars of the past, leading to  radicalization and the popularity of extremist views. As Emil  Souleimanov (2005) states, in the Chechen mindset, a war against an  external (Russian) aggressor is almost automatically associated with a  war for territory, freedom, national honor, identity, and religion(p. 53). The leadership also relied upon the use of Islamic slogans to arouse the population into violence  against Russia. Scholars report that it was solely through this close  relationship between Islam and Chechen national identity that warlords  were able to amass such radical support and carry out terrorist acts."

Examining the Radicalization of Chechen Separatists During the Resistance Movement - Student Pulse


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

To Chechyan terrorists Sandy Hook was small peas.   20 kids were killed and 6 staff.   The muslims got 180 kids in the Russian school, and over 100 others.    So it's not really a contest of who is the most brutal.   The mistake we made was when we supported the Afghans against the Russians in the 80s.   

Russia should have flattened Checnya after the school incident, after the movie theater incident.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Where is TM?
> What happened to definatly white?



Technically they are, Chechnya is the caucuas not in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> To Chechyan terrorists Sandy Hook was small peas.   20 kids were killed and 6 staff.   The muslims got 180 kids in the Russian school, and over 100 others.    So it's not really a contest of who is the most brutal.   The mistake we made was when we supported the Afghans against the Russians in the 80s.
> 
> Russia should have flattened Checnya after the school incident, after the movie theater incident.



I have to agree, it looks like the Russians were on the right side of history in both counts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Cambridge gave this muslim a scholarship.   I wonder how they feel about it now.
> 
> Cambridge announces 2011 City Scholarship recipients - Cambridge - Your Town - Boston.com



Cambridge is ultra-Left. Berkley looks at Cambridge and thinks, "What a bunch of Commie kooks."  No doubt they have increased the scholarship fund for Al Qaeda applicants in the wake of this. Just to show how tolerant they are.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> I have to agree, it looks like the Russians were on the right side of history in both counts.



Really? 

More than a hundred years of genocidal slaughter, including the use of chemical weapons, and you are ok with that?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2013)

One thing we can rule out now is that this event was a false flag.  Obviously it was not.   This was a real terrorist attack and the Obama administration didn't orchestrate it.  There were some people claiming this was Obamas false flag.  They should do the right thing and make a retraction on that claim. Starting with Alex Jones.  .....ahem...  Right is right.  No matter how you feel about the president.  - Jeri


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> You really shouldn't say aything else. Not only are you paifully stupid, you apparently don't know you are stupid, and have never mastered the internet search engines that abound.



Wish I could rep you for that.... Need to build some more up.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

In a nutshell...Chechnya wanted independence from Russia for a long time, but they had worked out an agreement between them. There was peace.

Then Islam got a toe hold, and told the Chechnyans it was their Islamic duty to carry out a jihad against the Russians. So they started setting off bombs in Russian and killing Russian children, slaughtering huge numbers of people, terrorizing everyone.

And Islam, being a geo-political religion, recognizes no borders. 

Good call on ignoring it and pretending Islam was a warm fuzzy thing, thereby allowing it to spread from shore to shore in the US. The Russians made it illegal, and that's when they had peace. It's when they lifted the ban that people started dying again.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Koshergirl - 

Do you believe that the Russian communists were right to seize land and expand the empire in 1860-1880?

Do you think local peoples were wrong to defend their land from communist invasion?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > To Chechyan terrorists Sandy Hook was small peas.   20 kids were killed and 6 staff.   The muslims got 180 kids in the Russian school, and over 100 others.    So it's not really a contest of who is the most brutal.   The mistake we made was when we supported the Afghans against the Russians in the 80s.
> ...



If I had my choice of being in a jail in a communist nation or a jail in an Islamic nation?  I'll take the jail in the Islamic nation.  Every time.   There is no comparison according to those who have been held in both.  I'll take their word for it.   - Jeri


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree, it looks like the Russians were on the right side of history in both counts.
> ...



I'm not ok with the mass slaughter but look what we have done, we aided the same Afghans who are now shooting right at us and were the staging grounds for the planners of 9/11. Now we have Chechens bombing marathons in Boston and US Troops have NEVER went into their country, that doesn't seem fair to me. Russia tried to warn us about both groups the Afghans and Chechens and we just ignored them.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Are you sure about that Jeri? jail in an Islamic nation can get your cock and balls fed to rats while you are still alive.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > You really shouldn't say aything else. Not only are you paifully stupid, you apparently don't know you are stupid, and have never mastered the internet search engines that abound.
> ...



I thought the same - it is hilarious to see Koshergirl lecture people on subtleties of life Turkey on a thread were probably most posters know the country quite well, when I think we can be fairly damn sure she has never been within a million miles of the place!!


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Cambridge gave this muslim a scholarship.   I wonder how they feel about it now.
> ...



There is no doubt there are Mass academics who absolutely knew what these boys were about. I'll bet they've lost 20 lbs in sweat over the last day or so, afraid that either the bombers (sans "s" now) or a mob of itchy law enforcement are going to break down their door and shoot them before they can take their fucking thumbs out of their mouth.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Koshergirl -
> 
> Do you believe that the Russian communists were right to seize land and expand the empire in 1860-1880?
> 
> Do you think local peoples were wrong to defend their land from communist invasion?



I don't think either action was right by the Russians but even at that, that gives no excuse for Chechens to kill school children in Russia and bomb marathons in Boston. No excuse at all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Koshergirl -
> 
> Do you believe that the Russian communists were right to seize land and expand the empire in 1860-1880?
> 
> Do you think local peoples were wrong to defend their land from communist invasion?


1860 to 1880?  Russian Communists?  Okey, dokey............


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 19, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> I just can't believe it, who would think they would turn out to be from a middle eastern country?



Chechnya is not a Middle Eastern country nor an Arab nation.  It is Eastern Europe.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Koshergirl -
> ...



I agree. 

I don't think there is ever an excuse for any attack against a civilian target. Never. 

BUT, the reason that Chechnya is a problem now is purely and simply because of Russian expansionism in the 1860's, and Communist Russian violence in the 1980's. Chechen defense was just that - and only extended into terror relatively recently. 

Russia created this conflict, inflammed it and reaped the bitter seeds of their own violence.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> U
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are many different ethnicities in Afghanistan, there are Hazaras, Taziks, Pashtuns, Uzbeys, people who speak Persian etc etc an Afghan can look like alot of different things.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Cambridge gave this muslim a scholarship.   I wonder how they feel about it now.
> ...



It was confirmed on the news that the living terrorist was a student at U Mass.   It's even odds as to whether he was persuaded to commit the Boston bombing at a radial mosque or the school itself.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, it extended into terror when Islam took over their politics.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Why the fuck is the retarded discourse about race going on? Race isn't an issue in Chechnya. It's a Muslim thing. Though our own people will come up with all sorts of theories as to why that's not true.

While attempting to make Christianity illegal in the US.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Koshergirl -
> ...



Sorry, I edited my sentence and forgot the correct it....the expansionism 1860 - 1800 was obviously NOT communist, but the violence unleashed against Chechens in both the 1920's and 1980's WAS communist.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



or down at occupy wall street


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



I agree with you there, but now we are getting attacked and blamed for their troubles and I don't like it. I know we tend to get into alot of countries business but in this case we were careful to stay out of it and this is what we get? this tells me the people who say "oh if we just left the Muslims alone they'd stop hating us" are wrong, pure bullshit. We did nothing to the Chechens and we were rewarded with fucking bombs.


----------



## AceRothstein (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Your timeline is off.  In no way am I excusing the actions of either side, just wanted to point that out.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 19, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Koshergirl -
> ...



You miss the point entirely!!!!  They WILL become communists eventually!  Dummie!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ha!! Actually, I think you will find it is the Russians who killed people in very large numbers in Chechenya, including with chemical weapons. Victims of Chechen violence were generally Russian troops.



Chechnya began slaughtering all non-Muslims the second the wall came down. (Not that the wall actually had anything to do with them, but you know what I mean.) Russian troops responded to protect the Russian minority - who were being murdered in a genocide by the Muslims.

The Russians were BRUTAL - they are not the mushy type like we are, they don't coddle terrorists. They responded with death. But don't pretend that the Chechens were "victims" here. They started this thing with unprovoked attacks based on their sick religion, seeking to expunge every last Christian (and most of the Russians were not, really) from the nation. At the time, Chechnya was considered part of the Russian Federation. So not only were there actions criminal, they were also treason. 



> It's funny how people who claim to oppose communism rush to defend communists as soon as Muslims are involved. And yes, these slaughters did take place during the communist era - and dating back to 1863.



While wars with the Ottomans may have occurred, they have nothing to do with this. When the USSR fell, the Chechens moved to create a brutal Islamic dictatorship.

It's funny how people who claim to oppose theocracy rush to defend the establishment of theocratic states, as soon as Muslims are involved.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Yes, it extended into terror when Islam took over their politics.



No, it extended into terror when the Russian use of chemical weapons convinced Chechen fighters that they would be simply wiped out if they didn't take their fight on to Russian territory, much as the Irish did to England in the 1970's. 

Chechnya has been Islamic for centuries before the local people did anything more than defend themselves from your new communist pals.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 19, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



There are Russian immigrant populations in all major US cities.  But these guys would not identify as Russian: they are Chechnyan.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

" Foreign fighters became widespread after the 1980s through the  experience of the Mujahideen in Afghanistan, in which Islamist  extremists worldwide identified with the ensuing conflict, motivating  them to fight. During the First Chechen War, Shayk Fathi, a Jordanian  Chechen, was one of the first compelled to go to Chechnya to help with  their separatist struggle. There, he created an Islamic Assembly,  gaining support and calling on the Chechens to wage jihad against  Russia."

Examining the Radicalization of Chechen Separatists During the Resistance Movement - Student Pulse


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored - 



> Chechnya began slaughtering all non-Muslims the second the wall came down. (Not that the wall actually had anything to do with them, but you know what I mean.) Russian troops responded to protect the Russian minority - who were being murdered in a genocide by the Muslims.





> don't pretend that the Chechens were "victims" here. They started this thing



What the hell are you talking about??!!

Russian conquered the area and began systematically wiping people out in the 1860's!!! The slaughter continued in the 1920's and 1980's with vast purges, deportations and slaughters. This started before the USSR was even formed!!!

The Chechans "started this thing"? how? By invading Russia?

How can you NOT know this and be posting on this topic at all?

Jesus wept....if you don'y know the history, grab a hold of the Nicholas Griffin book on the topic and find out - don't lecture people who know the area far better than you obviously do. 

Have you even been to the Caucasus?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it extended into terror when Islam took over their politics.
> ...



So what terrorist organizations do you support again?


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 19, 2013)

They are now talking about a possible connection with the Chechenyan rebels in Russia with the Boston bombing. If that turns out to be the case, I would not like to be in their shoes. With both the US and Russia after their scalps, their life expectancy is getting pretty puny.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it extended into terror when Islam took over their politics.
> ...



I can't wait for KG to turn this thread into how libs are for abortion.  BTW the Irish proved that bombing works.  Now the egglish have left Ireland and even have em in thier parlyment.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Technically they are, Chechnya is the caucuas not in Saudi Arabia.



Besides, look at the pictures, these are white guys.

Islam has NOTHING to do with race. Chechens are about the craziest Muslims on the planet.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I'm a woman.  

Yes, I'm sure.  As a Christian woman I'd opt for the Islamic jail over a communist one.  Communist prisons target Christians in a different way than the Islamic ones do.  The Communist prisons are notorious for their torturing priests, nuns, muslims, christians - for the express purpose of denying Jesus Christ.

  They say their purpose in doing this is so that we will deny our God and go to hell.  They are on record as saying that they know if they kill us we will go to heaven and our God is their enemy.  They want to see us go to hell.  Not heaven.  They told Richard Wurmbrand that point blank in front of other prisoners while he was in a communist prison.  He would also be one who would have opted for an islamic prison instead.  There are no variables with communist prisons, they are all hell on earth.  The tactics of the Communists are unique - such as when they imprisoned a Pastor and his grown son in a cell with another Pastor, Dumitru Duduman who was in there for smuggling bibles in a communist nation.  The communists came in and demanded they deny Jesus Christ, they father and son refused.  So did pastor Duduman.  Then the Communists began to beat the boy with their fists and boots.  Blood was flying everywhere.  The father was crying stop! Stop!  The Communists said deny your God and we will stop and let you both go home.  The boy cried to his father, Don't do it Father!  Do not deny Jesus Christ.  Then they took a club and killed the boy.  The father lost his mind over it and never was the same Dumitru Duduman said.  

That is the reality of a communist prison.  North Korean prisons are not an abberation. All communist prisons are that way.  It just isn't publicized by western media what goes on.  If you think waterboarding is torture?  Just let America be turned into a communist nation.  You'll be in for a great awakening.  - Jeremiah


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it extended into terror when Islam took over their politics.
> ...



Yeah, whatever. It's Russia's fault that Chechnyan jihadists slaughter innocents in other coutries.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 19, 2013)

These guys have been here for over ten years.  This is Bizarre...


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Yeah, whatever. It's Russia's fault that Chechnyan jihadists slaughter innocents in other coutries.



No one said that. 

What I said was that it is Russia's fault that the Chechan conflict exists. They chose to conquer the land, they chose to deport people, they chose to use chemical weapons, and they chose to bomb civilian areas using heavy bombers. 

The question is why posters who often claim to oppose communism are now falling over themselves to whitewash communist violence.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Sorry, I edited my sentence and forgot the correct it....the expansionism 1860 - 1800 was obviously NOT communist, but the violence unleashed against Chechens in both the 1920's and 1980's WAS communist.



Give it a rest, you're being a moron. The war between Russia and the Ottomans has squat to do with the radical Islamic movement that grips Chechnya.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Russian jails are FULL of Muslims. The black market is full of muslims. The worst rising crime bloc in the US are muslim Russians....they bring us human trafficking like we've never seen before.

They tortured...then kill....women. They don't keep female prisoners around for long. And they see it as their duty to commit rape against female prisoners.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Give it a rest, you're being a moron. The war between Russia and the Ottomans has squat to do with the radical Islamic movement that grips Chechnya.



Um....nothing whatsoever to do with the Ottomans, Uncensored. 

Honestly - if you have no idea of the geography, the history of the conflict or the basis of the discussion, just ask. I'm sure there are a few posters here who understand it reasonably well.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2013)

Speaking of rats, Gravity.  The story about Dumitru Duduman is in a book called, Man through the Fire.  You should read that book for a real up close look at life under communism.  Dumitru was arrested for smuggling bibles inside a communist nation.  It a long story as to how that came about but it is sufficient to say he was a 2nd or 3rd generation Pastor. 

He was held in a cell in a communist jail in Romania.  The captain ordered Dumtri be put in the basement with his pets.  ( huge rats )   Dumitri said he was in the basement cell and they shut out the lights and hundreds of eyes were looking at him like little lights.  He was about to be eaten alive.  He called on the Lord to save him.  A Bright Light appeared in the room and a voice told him, Do not fear Dumitru you will live and not die.  You have a message to deliver to America.  

When the captain came down and called to Dumitri he said his God had saved him.  ( reminds me of Daniel only this captain was furious to find Dumitru alive ) 

So the captain finally demanded he be electrocuted and went home.  They electrocuted Dumitru Duduman but he didn't die.  Instead the captain of the communist jail in romania that ordered it died during the night of internal bleeding ( God warns touch not mine anointed and do my prophets no harm ) the angel of the Lord told Dumitru he would go to America to send a warning to the people.  

Dumitri didn't want to come to America but he knew it was the will of God.  How?  The Romanian prison told Dumitri they were releasing him and that he was being deported to America.  He didn't have a choice.  He was then sent here with his family and the clothing on their backs and the communists took everything they had.  They despised him but feared him after their own captain died over it. 

True story.  Look it up and get his book, Man through the Fire.  His grandson carries on the ministry today.  It is called Hand of Help and they help orphanages and the poor in Romania.  Dumitru died in the late 80's or early 90's and has gone on to his reward in heaven.  - Jeri


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> *They came here from Afghanistan.   Chechnyan Muslims that went to fight in Afghanistan.*



Kazakhstan, not Afghanistan.  Kazakhstan.

They were boys when then immigrated to the US, not men who had been fighting in Afghanistan.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, the history of this region is replete with slaughter and injustice. But that in no way justifies the present slaughters that the Chechenyan rebels engage in. Certainly our Native Americans have just as much justification for rebellion as the Chechenyans, but they have taken the higher road. One has only to remember the school in Russia the rebels recently targeted to understand what they are. And now, if the rebels aided this bombing, they are our enemies, and should be dealt with in that manner.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> What the hell are you talking about??!!
> 
> Russian conquered the area and began systematically wiping people out in the 1860's!!!



Revisionist bullshit. Russia was at war with the Ottoman Empire and took Chechnya as part of that war. The "slaughter" was nothing more than the typical Russian war machine. The Czar wasn't a nice guy.



> The slaughter continued in the 1920's and 1980's with vast purges, deportations and slaughters. This started before the USSR was even formed!!!



The USSR was formed in 1917.  Stalin was known for purges. 

So why isn't the Ukrain, which suffered FAR greater under the Soviets, engaging in terrorism?

Oh, that's right, they aren't Muslims.



> The Chechans "started this thing"? how? By invading Russia?



By launching a genocide of the Russian minority in Chechnya in 1991. Why do you support genocide?



> How can you NOT know this and be posting on this topic at all?



What I know is that you are posting falsehood to defend your Muslim allies.



> Jesus wept....if you don'y know the history, grab a hold of the Nicholas Griffin book on the topic and find out - don't lecture people who know the area far better than you obviously do.
> 
> Have you even been to the Caucasus?



Again, ancient wars are not relevant to the rise of the radical Islamic dictatorship in Chechnya.

It's funny how people who claim to oppose theocracy rush to defend the establishment of theocratic states, as soon as Muslims are involved.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

Russia did a piss poor job of wiping out the Chechyan muslims.  They should have sterilized the place.  After the school massacre, they should  have just gone in there and cleared the nest out.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd like to point out, an Islamic extremist connection is just speculation right now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> These guys have been here for over ten years.  This is Bizarre...



How long was Mohammed Atta here?


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Some key points from Chechen history:

In order to secure communications with Georgia and other regions of the Transcaucasia, the Russian Empire began spreading her influence into the Caucasus mountains. The Chechens were actually first drawn into conflict with Russia when Russia attacked the Kumyks (and established the fort of Kizlyar), whom the Chechens were allied to. Russia's Cossacks became imperial extensions and Russia sent its own soldiers to meet the escalating conflict. It soon met with fierce resistance from the mountain peoples. The Russians incorporated a strategy of driving the Chechens into the mountains, out of their lowland (relative) food source, thus forcing them to either starve or surrender.

Following the incorporation of neighbouring Dagestan into the empire in 1803&#8211;1813, Imperial Russian forces under Aleksey Yermolov began moving into highland Chechnya in 1830 to secure Russia's borders.

Chechnya was finally absorbed into the Russian Empire in 1859 after Shamil's capture. Imam Shamil, among modern Chechens, is alternately glorified and demonized: his memory is evoked as someone who successfully held off Russian conquest, but on the other hand, he ruled Ichkeria heavy-handedly, and was an Avar and worked mainly for the interest of his own people. Nonetheless, the name Shamil is popular largely due to his legacy.

The Russian generals hated all Caucasians, but they (especially Aleksei Yermolov, the "Yaarmul" of Chechen lore) had a special hatred of Chechens, the most bold and stubborn nation with the most aggravating (for the Russians) guerrilla battlefield tactics. Ermolov stated once that he would ""never rest until [only] one Chechen is left alive"

History of Chechnya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> One thing we can rule out now is that this event was a false flag.  Obviously it was not.   This was a real terrorist attack and the Obama administration didn't orchestrate it.  There were some people claiming this was Obamas false flag.  They should do the right thing and make a retraction on that claim. Starting with Alex Jones.  .....ahem...  Right is right.  No matter how you feel about the president.  - Jeri


Has anyone else heard rumors of DHS conducting one of their drills in Boston last Monday?
Right now, no one has the slightest idea of the suspects motivations or accomplices.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > These guys have been here for over ten years.  This is Bizarre...
> ...



We paid for his flying lessons like we paid for this guys university education.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I didn't say they didn't.   But all Islamic jails are not equal and it would depend on what nation you were in.  That is not the case with a communist jail.  Find yourself in one of those and it will be consistently hell to a worse degree than the variables you'd deal with elsewhere.  In my opinion. - Jeri  * keep in mind it is the communists using the muslims and not the other way around.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

They got caught because they robbed a gas station. Why are so many assuming they are religious fanatics and not nut jobs who hate the US?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 19, 2013)

TruthOut10 said:


> A man suspected in the Boston Marathon bombings on Monday has been captured after a firefight with police, The Boston Globe reported.
> 
> At the time of this writing, the identity of the suspect in custody has not been released.
> 
> ...


They are Jihadi Islamists doing what Allah told them to do, slaughter the infidels.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> They got caught because they robbed a gas station. Why are so many assuming they are religious fanatics and not nut jobs who hate the US?



probably both


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored - 



> Russia was at war with the Ottoman Empire and took Chechnya as part of that war.



Jesus wept....you really don't have a clue in the world, do you??!!

Firstly, the Russian incursions date back to about 1785. Secondly, Chechenya is NORTH of the Caucaus mountains. The Ottoman Empire was SOUTH of the Caucaus mountains. With Georgia or Armenia you could make a case, but not with Chechnya. 

Read #268 to get a few basics, anyway.

I don't understand at all why posters think they can just bluff and make up history and no one will notice. 

btw. I have no idea what theocracy has to do with this, and neither do you. Either way, I don't support it.



> What I know is that you are posting falsehood to defend your Muslim allies.



You do not know that - and I am sure you do not think it either. I'm just trying to explain a little basic history here to people who aren't familiar with the conflict. Most people seem to think it only started in around 1980!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I'd like to point out, an Islamic extremist connection is just speculation right now.



Boston suspect's web page venerates Islam, Chechen independence | Reuters


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm watching ABC, who are discussing interviews with former friends, and they all say they weren't religious or political.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Roudy said:


> They are Jihadi Islamists doing what Allah told them to do, slaughter the infidels.



You also claimed that they were definitely Arabs, and probably Palestinians.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 19, 2013)

Roudy said:


> TruthOut10 said:
> 
> 
> > A man suspected in the Boston Marathon bombings on Monday has been captured after a firefight with police, The Boston Globe reported.
> ...


So says the Hasbara Troll.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I'm watching ABC, who are discussing interviews with former friends, and they all say they weren't religious or political.



That profile fits.  They are not supposed to appear religious or political.  The 9/11 hijackers went to strip bars the night before.  Wore gold chains, western clothing, that's how they roll.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

Remarkably enough, during the heat of this battle, the young brother went to the ATM at Bank fo America and got money.    He doesn't seem particularly worried about getting caught.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Apr 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Russia did a piss poor job of wiping out the Chechyan muslims.  They should have sterilized the place.  After the school massacre, they should  have just gone in there and cleared the nest out.



can't say which is worse.....commies or jihadists......both are end points of the spectrum.....the far left, the far right.....

in any case both are the enemy of American freedom...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I'd like to point out, an Islamic extremist connection is just speculation right now.



Not exactly.

{"We believe this to be a terrorist," said Boston Police Chief Ed Davis. "We believe this to be a man who's come here to kill people. We need to get him in custody."

The hunt for the younger Mr. Tsarnayev prompted a broad shutdown of public facilities in the Boston area. Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick asked people throughout Boston to take shelter and stay indoors. }


----------



## Misty (Apr 19, 2013)

"(Reuters) - Boston bombing suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev posted links to Islamic websites and others calling for Chechen independence on what appears to be his page on a Russian language social networking site."

"His "World view" is listed as "Islam" and his "Personal priority" is "career and money".

"A video labeled "tormenting my brother" shows a man resembling his dead brother Tamerlan laughing and imitating the accents of different Caucasian ethnic groups."

"I don't have a single American friend," one caption quotes him as saying. "I don't understand them."

These are smart little shits who got caught up in extreme Islamic ideals. 




Boston suspect's web page venerates Islam, Chechen independence


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I'm watching ABC, who are discussing interviews with former friends, and they all say they weren't religious or political.



One of the key training points that radical Isamists hammer home is to be as low key as possible.  Don't discuss your political or religious views so as not to attract attention.  Luckily not all of them take this to heart, most slip up by posting their views on certain web sites.  Unfortunately there are enough doing that and hiding everything else they're doing that no red flags are raised.


----------



## petro (Apr 19, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to point out, an Islamic extremist connection is just speculation right now.
> ...



Very helpful link


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> in any case both are the enemy of American freedom...



I would agree - but amazing to see how many posters on this thread follow Katz's line and trot out every lie communists ever told them about Chechnya. 

I still remember how Putin used to go on TV to ask for help suppressing terrorists at the same time as his troops would be using chemical weapons against civiians.


----------



## Starlight (Apr 19, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It was reported over a police scanner.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

Tamerlan Tsarnaev's YouTube Page Focused On Islam


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Russia did a piss poor job of wiping out the Chechyan muslims.  They should have sterilized the place.  After the school massacre, they should  have just gone in there and cleared the nest out.
> ...



Vladimir Putin warned obama about communism.    obama just didn't listen.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah well, the information over the last few days has been mostly false. It was a black man, it was two Mediterranean boys, a dozen bombs were found that didn't go off, they are arrested, they are identified,  it was a Saudi man, it was a Saudi nurse... So I'm hesitant to take anything that isnt obvious as fact right now.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

Starlight said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



News media is reporting that they've been here (in the US) for like 10 years.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Yeah well, the information over the last few days has been mostly false. It was a black man, it was two Mediterranean boys, a dozen bombs were found that didn't go off, they are arrested, they are identified,  it was a Saudi man, it was a Saudi nurse... So I'm hesitant to take anything that isnt obvious as fact right now.



And now you have the facts. But the facts don't fit with your world view - so you resist them.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

The only fact I have is their names and that they come from Russia. I hear lots of speculation. Lots of "they could have learned it all on the Internet", "maybe they got inspired by Islamist extremists".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Jesus wept....you really don't have a clue in the world, do you??!!
> 
> Firstly, the Russian incursions date back to about 1785. Secondly, Chechenya is NORTH of the Caucaus mountains. The Ottoman Empire was SOUTH of the Caucaus mountains. With Georgia or Armenia you could make a case, but not with Chechnya.
> 
> ...



The problem is Saigon, you're full of shit. Whether you are being dishonest or are merely ignorant, substituting your support of Theocracy for actual knowledge, I don't know.

{For hundreds of years, Chechens were geographically concentrated at the intersection of the Russian and Ottoman empires' respective spheres of influence. *Chechens lived under Ottoman control by the beginning of the seventeenth century*, but the Caucasus was often a zone of conflict between the Ottomans and Tsarist Russia in the seventeenth, eighteenth, and nineteenth centuries. *After several conflicts between these two powers, the Russian Empire established control of Chechnya in 1859*. }

Chechens in the Middle East: Between Original and Host Cultures - Harvard - Belfer Center for Science and International Affairs

Seriously dude, cut the bullshit.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 19, 2013)

wow, interview with the uncle right now, says if they did this they had been radicalized.  Very upset.  Wish I had caught the entire thing.
7News Live Streaming Video

He is calling them losers.  SAid they came here in 2003.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> The only fact I have is their names and that they come from Russia. I hear lots of speculation. Lots of "they could have learned it all on the Internet", "maybe they got inspired by Islamist extremists".



Well, you COULD refer to the facts, if you wanted. Granted, they don't support your prejudice...

Boston Bombing Suspect Killed in Shootout - WSJ.com


----------



## depotoo (Apr 19, 2013)

Now there is a news conference.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncle back on and telling him to turn his self in and how he has brought shame to the entire Chechen ethnicity.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

There is nothing in that link that says they were Islamic extremists. Again, I'm watching ABC, I'm hearing interviews with friends who are saying the older brother was a semi professional boxer, happy, outgoing. The younger was shy, had lots of friends, honor student in high school. 

I've simply learned my lesson over the last few days about taking reports at face value, as they have been so wrong so often.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored - 

As I said earlier, I have no idea why posters with no knowledge of a conflict or topic try to bluff those that do. It's almost as desperate as pretending anyone who disagrees with you supports terror. 

The Chechan conflict with Russia dates back to around 1785, but more seriously from 1850 - 1860, when Russia began to ethnically cleanse the Chechan highlands. 

Prior to 1785, there was no real Russian influence in the Caucasus at all. 

Hence, the 17th century is of no relevence here at all. 

The other thing to keep in mind is that the Caucasus is a massive area, and includes mountains 5,000 metres high. What happens on one side of the mountains has precious little influence on the other side, because the mountains form a natural barrier - in this case between the Russian sphere of influence to the north and the Turkish and Shi'ite spheres to the south.

Chechnya lies to the NORTH of the mountains. 


btw. You might want to check what 'theocracy' means. At the moment you are using it incorrectly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> The only fact I have is their names and that they come from Russia. I hear lots of speculation. Lots of "they could have learned it all on the Internet", "maybe they got inspired by Islamist extremists".



One has to understand how the process currently works.  We have successfully put a major dent the organized money flow and cells that are directly controlled by Al-Qaeda, it's affiliates and allies.  The move now is to find and foster "home grown" cells.  They are encouraged to fund their activities through crime so are not directly connected to a centralized organization, minimizing the chances they can be rooted out by law enforcement as potential terrorists.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> *There is nothing in that link that says they were Islamic extremists.* Again, I'm watching ABC, I'm hearing interviews with friends who are saying the older brother was a semi professional boxer, happy, outgoing. The younger was shy, had lots of friends, honor student in high school.
> 
> I've simply learned my lesson over the last few days about taking reports at face value, as they have been so wrong so often.



Amy what would you have them do? grow long beards, wear dishdashas and march in the streets screaming death to America? real Islamic Militants are stealthy and blend in. Hell the 9/11 hijackers were out drinking the night before the attacks.


----------



## Misty (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry if this has been posted I don't have time to read every post. 

"In recent years, however, the Kremlin and its regional proxies have been battling a different kind of enemy. This new generation of insurgents has an explicitly Islamist goal: to create a radical pan-Caucasian emirate ruled by Islamic law, a sort of Afghanistan under the Taliban. The movement's leader, Doku Umarov, unveiled this ambitious vision in 2007. He vowed to liberate not only Russia's Muslim North Caucasus but a large chunk of European Russia.

Umarov also suggested that devout Muslims should think internationally. His comments, later softened, said: "Today in Afghanistan, Iraq, Somalia, and Palestine our brothers are fighting. Everyone who attacks Muslims wherever they are are our enemies, common enemies. Our enemy is not Russia only, but everyone who wages war against Islam and Muslims."

This call to global jihad may perhaps offer a motive for an attack inside the US. The new generation of twentysomething rebels is also exploiting a powerful new weapon: the internet. The main Chechen rebel website, kavkazcenter.com, posts reports from the jihadi movement worldwide: from Syria, where Chechen diaspora fighters are battling government forces in Aleppo, from Pakistan, and from Turkey."

Chechnya and the Boston bombing: link, if established, would be unprecedented


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > *There is nothing in that link that says they were Islamic extremists.* Again, I'm watching ABC, I'm hearing interviews with friends who are saying the older brother was a semi professional boxer, happy, outgoing. The younger was shy, had lots of friends, honor student in high school.
> ...






I don't want them to do anything. I'm just pointing out that its currently an assumption that they are Islamic terrorists, not fact. They could be, I'm not denying it, but its not a fact yet, its speculation.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 19, 2013)

1 down.

1 to go.

Although, honestly, I hope they get the surviving brother alive.

He needs to be questioned.  And no fucking Miranda warnings needed.

Maybe some waterboarding, though.  That would be fine.

Edited to add:


----------



## FireFly (Apr 19, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 1 down.
> 
> 1 to go.
> 
> ...



They will have to shoot the bomb switch out of his hand. He is going to blow himself & police up. He does not want to be taken alive.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 19, 2013)

Pink mist is fine with me for the remaining brother. They already have a good idea what and why. Not being released until far down the road as they do not want to let any info out until it is all over.


----------



## Misty (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Yeah well, the information over the last few days has been mostly false. It was a black man, it was two Mediterranean boys, a dozen bombs were found that didn't go off, they are arrested, they are identified,  it was a Saudi man, it was a Saudi nurse... So I'm hesitant to take anything that isnt obvious as fact right now.





AmyNation said:


> There is nothing in that link that says they were Islamic extremists. Again, I'm watching ABC, I'm hearing interviews with friends who are saying the older brother was a semi professional boxer, happy, outgoing. The younger was shy, had lots of friends, honor student in high school.
> 
> I've simply learned my lesson over the last few days about taking reports at face value, as they have been so wrong so often.



They were under Islamic influence. They linked to Islamic sites on their web page.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Uncensored -
> 
> As I said earlier, I have no idea why posters with no knowledge of a conflict or topic try to bluff those that do. It's almost as desperate as pretending anyone who disagrees with you supports terror.
> 
> ...



Saigon, you're openly posting bullshit.

In the 18th and 19th century, Chechnya was caught up in a conflict between two great powers, Russia and the Ottomans. 

Harvard puts it like this;

{Chechens were geographically concentrated at the intersection of the Russian and Ottoman empires' respective spheres of influence. Chechens lived under Ottoman control by the beginning of the seventeenth century, but the Caucasus was often a zone of conflict between the Ottomans and Tsarist Russia in the seventeenth, eighteenth, and nineteenth centuries. After several conflicts between these two powers, the Russian Empire established control of Chechnya in 1859. }

Chechens in the Middle East: Between Original and Host Cultures - Harvard - Belfer Center for Science and International Affairs


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 19, 2013)

FireFly said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 1 down.
> ...



There is a nerve in the wrist and/or elbow that, when hit, immobilizes the hand.

If they blow his fucking arm off, he can't press any buttons.

Of course, I kind of expect that the little pissant motherfucker will try to go out like a Islamo-nazi homicide/suicide bomber.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

Misty said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah well, the information over the last few days has been mostly false. It was a black man, it was two Mediterranean boys, a dozen bombs were found that didn't go off, they are arrested, they are identified,  it was a Saudi man, it was a Saudi nurse... So I'm hesitant to take anything that isnt obvious as fact right now.
> ...



And I've already seen people posting a fake facebook for them.

However, I just watched an uncle confirm they were Muslim.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Amy what would you have them do? grow long beards, wear dishdashas and march in the streets screaming death to America? real Islamic Militants are stealthy and blend in. Hell the 9/11 hijackers were out drinking the night before the attacks.



Yeah, in HG's Titty Bar, no less.....


----------



## laughinReaper (Apr 19, 2013)

Muslims,gee what a surprise.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...




from the way this all went down....  i think they had a good deal of help from islamic terrorists. 

for this bombing being so very well planned....and no exit route does not make sense to me.  

I think these two were just radicalized tools to do the job.


----------



## tjvh (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Well they certainly aren't Right wing gun nuts from South Carolina, which is what many despicably hoped for.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



The smart money is their motivation was Islamic terrorism, why else would they do this?


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored -
> ...



Uncensored - 

I am trying to explain this to you as patiently as I can, I really am. 

Go back and read what I said about spheres of influence, and it might start to make sense. Maybe you missed that part first time around?

No one is disputing that Russia and the Ottomans saw the Caucasus as a dividing line between their two spheres of influence - the question is why Russians needed to ethnically cleanse land on THEIR side of that line. 

As I said earlier, with Georgia or Armenia you could build a case - with anything north of the mountains it makes no sense at all. It's like saying England should have prepared for a German invasion in WWII by wiping out Scotland. Hence my saying that this had little to do with Ottomans. 

btw. I love how your version of events transforms from one post to the next!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Amy what would you have them do? grow long beards, wear dishdashas and march in the streets screaming death to America? real Islamic Militants are stealthy and blend in. Hell the 9/11 hijackers were out drinking the night before the attacks.
> ...


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Well, their uncle called them losers, the older brother has been quoted as saying he had no American friends, and just can't understand America.... 

I'm just hoping they capture the younger alive. That was we will know the whys of it.


----------



## Misty (Apr 19, 2013)

*"In recent years, however, the Kremlin and its regional proxies have been battling a different kind of enemy. This new generation of insurgents has an explicitly Islamist goal: to create a radical pan-Caucasian emirate ruled by Islamic law, a sort of Afghanistan under the Taliban."*

If this is true, it's a very big problem for the world.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Are you allowed to put nipples on the titties yet? Or are your imaginary titles nipple less?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Well, their uncle called them losers, the older brother has been quoted as saying he had no American friends, and just can't understand America....
> 
> I'm just hoping they capture the younger alive. That was we will know the whys of it.



Amy; kids who drop out of high school are losers. Kids in medical school, definitely NOT losers.

These are Islamic Jihadists - no way to deny it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



We can.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Well, their uncle called them losers, the older brother has been quoted as saying he had no American friends, and just can't understand America....
> ...



They were not in medical school. 

However I've already said their uncle confirms they were Muslim.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Oh thank god, breasts without nipples are so damn retarded.


----------



## hazlnut (Apr 19, 2013)

syrenn said:


> from the way this all went down....  i think they had a good deal of help from islamic terrorists.



Fuck, you idiots are coming out in droves.

They were loners, angry, bitter, probably an abusive father.  The got some cookbook off the internet, maybe went on some sites... but these sociopaths have nothing to do with mainstream Muslims or Islam.

"Islamic terrorists" have been drone-bombed back to the stone age.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > *There is nothing in that link that says they were Islamic extremists.* Again, I'm watching ABC, I'm hearing interviews with friends who are saying the older brother was a semi professional boxer, happy, outgoing. The younger was shy, had lots of friends, honor student in high school.
> ...



Ramsay Yousef the man who bombed the WTC in 1993, was a muslim illegal immigrant who took advantage of the 1986 amenesty.  He became a naturalized citizen.  He had an American wife and American children.  He was a nice, outgoing family man.

Feisal Shahzad was an accountant from Connecticut.  A nice man, took care of his yard, had a nice faimlly.   Right up until the time he tried to bomb Times Square.

Hani Hanjour lived in San Diego.  Very nice kid.  Never went to mosque, liked beer, football and his American girlfriend.   He was the first guy who would run and help someone that needed it.    Then he flew a plane into the world trade center in 2001.

That's what they do.  It's what they are trained to do.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Misty said:


> *"In recent years, however, the Kremlin and its regional proxies have been battling a different kind of enemy. This new generation of insurgents has an explicitly Islamist goal: to create a radical pan-Caucasian emirate ruled by Islamic law, a sort of Afghanistan under the Taliban."*
> 
> If this is true, it's a very big problem for the world.



It could be considered true of the Northern Caucasus from North Ossetia through Ingushetia to Dagestan, but is in no way true of the Southern Caucasus, nor for Abkhazia in the west of the northern zone. 

Given Russia saved most of its ethnic cleansing activities for the north, they tend to be the ones with the least sense of humour. 

Much of the southern Caucasus is Christian. 

One very key point here is to understand that the Azeri Shi'ites have no relationship at all with Iranian Shi'ites, who actually enjoy a good relationship with Armenian Christians.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Oh thank god, breasts without nipples are so damn retarded.



I was so disappointed when I was younger, to find out that "Victoria's Secret" is that none of their models have nipples...


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > from the way this all went down....  i think they had a good deal of help from islamic terrorists.
> ...


This is called "Plan B", the default position since they were not right-wing white gun nuts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> Fuck, you idiots are coming out in droves.
> 
> They were loners, angry, bitter, probably an abusive father.  The got some cookbook off the internet, maybe went on some sites... but these sociopaths have nothing to do with mainstream Muslims or Islam.
> 
> "Islamic terrorists" have been drone-bombed back to the stone age.



Fucknut, you pretty much define "stupid."


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I agree.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


here is a reuters article - 
Reuters) - Boston bombing suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev posted links to Islamic websites and others calling for Chechen independence on what appears to be his page on a 
Russian language social networking site.

Abusive comments in Russian and English were flooding onto Tsarnaev's page on VK, a Russian-language social media site, on Friday after he was identified as a suspect in the bombing of the Boston marathon.

Police launched a massive manhunt for Tsarnaev, 19, after killing his older brother Tamerlan Tsarnaev in a shootout overnight.

On the site, the younger Tsarnaev identifies himself as a 2011 graduate of Cambridge Rindge and Latin School, a public school in Cambridge, Massachusetts.

It says he went to primary school in Makhachkala, capital of Dagestan, a province in Russia that borders Chechnya, and lists his languages as English, Russian and Chechen.

His "World view" is listed as "Islam" and his "Personal priority" is "career and money".

He has posted links to videos of fighters in the Syrian civil war and to Islamic web pages with titles like "Salamworld, my religion is Islam" and "There is no God but Allah, let that ring out in our hearts".

He also has links to pages calling for independence for Chechnya, a region of Russia that lost its bid for secession after two wars in the 1990s.

The page also reveals a sense of humor, around his identity as a member of a minority from southern Russia's restive Caucasus, which includes Chechnya, Dagestan, Ingushetia and other predominately Muslim regions that have seen two decades of unrest since the fall of the Soviet Union.

A video labeled "tormenting my brother" shows a man resembling his dead brother Tamerlan laughing and imitating the accents of different Caucasian ethnic groups.

He has posted his own joke: "A car goes by with a Chechen, a Dagestani and an Ingush inside. Question: who is driving?"

The answer: the police.

Elsewhere on the Internet, a photo essay entitled "Will box for passport" shows the older brother Tamerlan Tsarnaev practicing boxing at a gym. The captions identify him as a Chechen heavyweight boxer, in the United States for five years.

"I don't have a single American friend," one caption quotes him as saying. "I don't understand them."

(Reporting by Peter Graff; editing by Philippa Fletcher)
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE93I0JL20130419?irpc=932


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Wait I thought the older one was a medical student?


----------



## Redfish (Apr 19, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > from the way this all went down....  i think they had a good deal of help from islamic terrorists.
> ...



I know thats what you are hoping for, but the truth is not available to any of us yet.  

they could be lone wolves or they could be tools of some islamic radical jihadist group.  

pretty soon we will know.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



According to ABC he told his father he was, but that he was not.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 19, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



breasts without nipples have no point


----------



## depotoo (Apr 19, 2013)

according to a Russian neighbor, the parents left the US about a year ago and then the older son suddenly started sporting a long beard and wearing what he called Taliban gear.  Then about a month ago he suddenly went back to regular clothing and cleaned shaven.  Also said his mother was a more conservative muslim.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 19, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > from the way this all went down....  i think they had a good deal of help from islamic terrorists.
> ...



You seem to be an expert, how did this come about?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Slight correction. Hani Hanjour was the POS who torpedoed Flight 77 into the Pentagon on 9/11.


----------



## Interpol (Apr 19, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Oh fuck off, you maggot. 

The blame is on those individuals that decided to do this, not Harvard or MIT or Obama or liberals. 

Now go get a map and try to find Chechnya, fucktard.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 19, 2013)

Interpol said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



you missed the point.   our left wing colleges encourage these bastards by reinforcing their perverted ideas that the usa is inherently evil.   

liberalism is the enemy of freedom.   and at the moment freedom is losing.


----------



## Interpol (Apr 19, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > *"In recent years, however, the Kremlin and its regional proxies have been battling a different kind of enemy. This new generation of insurgents has an explicitly Islamist goal: to create a radical pan-Caucasian emirate ruled by Islamic law, a sort of Afghanistan under the Taliban."*
> ...



Dude, the average American is never going to be able to understand that. 

They're still trying to figure out what a "Chechnya" is.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

They could also have been radicalized in the university.


----------



## Interpol (Apr 19, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



That's some of the stupidest shit I've ever heard. 

Our schools do not teach us that America is evil. 

Just because you heard that from some moron on a right-wing website doesn't make it so.


----------



## Misty (Apr 19, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > from the way this all went down....  i think they had a good deal of help from islamic terrorists.
> ...



So we've been led to believe but this administration has already proven they are liars. 

And there is a worldwide call for jihad to all non Muslims. 

There is documented ties between Chechnya and Islamic extemists.


----------



## tjvh (Apr 19, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > from the way this all went down....  i think they had a good deal of help from islamic terrorists.
> ...



Wow... You know more about them than every damned Media outlet out there. Are you harboring the guy, or do you simply get all of that from your Tarot cards?


----------



## Misty (Apr 19, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...



Oh hell ya some do. I've heard it with my own ears.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

Most Americans do not even know what Jihad is, it's been so overused by the media.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Dude, the average American is never going to be able to understand that.
> 
> They're still trying to figure out what a "Chechnya" is.





Interpol said:


> That's some of the stupidest shit I've ever heard.
> 
> Our schools do not teach us that America is evil.
> 
> Just because you heard that from some moron on a right-wing website doesn't make it so.


What do our schools teach us?


----------



## tjvh (Apr 19, 2013)

The liberals are absolutely furious that they don't get the opportunity to throw an American *gun-nut* under the bus, and press their agenda.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Why are we admitting immigrants from countries that despise America? do we think they will change when they get here? are we that stupid?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Incidents like this are going to keep happening because we have opened the flood gates to people that despise America.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Why are we admitting immigrants from countries that despise America? do we think they will change when they get here? are we that stupid?


I've been asking that question since the first WTC bombing.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



in other words.... muslim.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we admitting immigrants from countries that despise America? do we think they will change when they get here? are we that stupid?
> ...



The one that was executed by a muslim illegal immigrant that got amnesty and became a naturalized citizen, that bombing?

Yes, I've been asking the same question.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we admitting immigrants from countries that despise America? do we think they will change when they get here? are we that stupid?
> ...



We keep pouring them on it too, from Somalia, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Chechnya, Syria, Egypt, etc etc but these are all going to turn into Americans within a generation or two right? We don't "Americanize" immigrants anymore like we used to. Fuck we don't even require them to speak English.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > from the way this all went down....  i think they had a good deal of help from islamic terrorists.
> ...



Wishful thinking or just imbecilic denial?  Oh, why am I asking........?  it's obvious considering who I'm responding to...... Imbecilic denial it is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, the average American is never going to be able to understand that.
> ...



Tell us, meathead, what our public schools teach us, please?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

syrenn said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yup.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 19, 2013)

Sought political asylum in 2012. How ironic.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...


Political correctness mostly.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Evidence for your belief.  And a defintion of "political correctness".


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Most Americans do not even know what Jihad is, it's been so overused by the media.



Uh...no.
It has been overused by Islamic fascist.


----------



## petro (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Why are we admitting immigrants from countries that despise America? do we think they will change when they get here? are we that stupid?


Bravo

Really need this country to rethink the Immigration(Amnesty) Bill, and secure our borders.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Well, mostly a plethora of ignorant and self-righteous twats like yourself. 

Google "politically correct" and stop being annoying.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

Interpol said:


> That's some of the stupidest shit I've ever heard.
> 
> Our schools do not teach us that America is evil.
> 
> Just because you heard that from some moron on a right-wing website doesn't make it so.



You're an angry little troll, aren't you?

You had your robe and hood all starched, because MSNBC told you that this would be "Tea Party" white people. You got all erect at the thought of a good DNC lynching, then it turns out to be your Muslim allies who did it.

Dayum, that just pisses you off....


----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2013)

*1 Chechan Terrorist Killed, the Other Sought*: 

At last, an honest headline!!!!

Wild Night of Bombs, Gunfire As a Major U.S. City Now 'Shelters in Place'
April 19, 2013 



> Chechan Terrorist Killed, the Other Sought: Wild Night of Bombs, Gunfire As a Major U.S. City Now 'Shelters in Place'
> 
> A major American city and the surrounding area was shut down Friday, as police conducted a massive, grim door-to-door hunt for a man they've described as a terrorist from Chechnya.



Read more with video @ 1 Chechan Terrorist Killed, the Other Sought: Wild Night of Bombs, Gunfire As a Major U.S. City Now 'Shelters in Place' | CNS News

And all the relatives who had to know what these 2 were up to are running for cover. And, the authorities are downplaying that a 3rd may be involved let alone with how and where they became "radicalized."


----------



## dukect45 (Apr 19, 2013)

petro said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we admitting immigrants from countries that despise America? do we think they will change when they get here? are we that stupid?
> ...



I hope for that as well but heres a good question why is it that only when tragedies happen thats is when these things get discussed that always bothered me


----------



## Flopper (Apr 19, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> I just can't believe it, who would think they would turn out to be from a middle eastern country?


The terrorist are from the Chechnya region which is not an Arab nation.  In fact, it's not really a nation, it's an area in dispute.  Technically it's not even middle eastern.  Neither terrorist were visitors.  Dzhokhar Tsarnaev became an American citizen on Sept. 11, 2012 and his brother was a legal resident.

So what other misinformation would you like to share with us.

1 Boston Marathon Bombing Suspect Dead, Massive Manhunt For 2nd « CBS New York


----------



## tjvh (Apr 19, 2013)

From Djohar Tsarnaev's ( the suspect currently on the loose) Facebook page: &#1041;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1072;&#1103; &#1075;&#1088;&#1091;&#1087;&#1087;&#1072; - &#1084;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080; Punch it into Google translator and you get this... A large group - Mosque. Does that answer anyone's questions?

Facebook page: Djohar Tsarnaev


----------



## Flopper (Apr 19, 2013)

petro said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we admitting immigrants from countries that despise America? do we think they will change when they get here? are we that stupid?
> ...


What does that have to do with it.  One of the brothers was a US citizen and the other was a legal resident.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

Flopper said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> ...


These factoids are only useful to educate, but the reason for the attacks are evident. I would be willing to retract that statement if proved otherwise, but I somehow doubt their reasons were of then the disgusting dogma of Islamofacism.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

> Technically it's not even middle eastern



It's not at all Middle Eastern. No one would call Armenia Middle Eastern, and Chechenya is north and east of that. 

The Caucasus is really a region of its own, caught in the crosshairs that divide Europe, Asia and the Middle East. 

It's a tough neighbourhood, but a fascinating and rewarding region to travel in.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Flopper said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The point is why are we admitting people from a country that despise the US, and allowing them to be citizens?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



In other words, you have no idea.  Got it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 19, 2013)

Flopper said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You are helping him make his point.
Maybe it isn't such a great idea that young males from Islamic nations be openly allowed citizenship without a little investigation into their past. Perhaps it is wise to see where they went to school, what city they are from, any known terrorist in their family etc. etc. etc.
Once again young males from an Islamic nation decided to kill innocent people because they don't like them...see a pattern yet?


----------



## syrenn (Apr 19, 2013)

Flopper said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> ...




one does not have to be arab.... to be muslim or a follower of islam.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 19, 2013)

tjvh said:


> From Djohar Tsarnaev's ( the suspect currently on the loose) Facebook page: &#1041;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1072;&#1103; &#1075;&#1088;&#1091;&#1087;&#1087;&#1072; - &#1084;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080; Punch it into Google translator and you get this... A large group - Mosque. Does that answer anyone's questions?
> 
> Facebook page: Djohar Tsarnaev











wow..... i just looked at the facebook page.. 

look at the "gifts" that were sent to him.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



The one on the run was 9 when he came here. There is currently zero evidence his family has ties to extremists. They had family here before they immigrated, his father was an auto worker and only returned to Russia when he became ill.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



So you think if we get the children of Jihadis here when they are young we can Americanize them and they won't hate us?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Yet they detonated two IED's in a crowd...something done almost exclusively by young people of Islamic decedent. You don't see Catholic youths, Christian youths, Amish youths, etc. etc. etc. etc. as a general group blow up innocent people because they don't like them.
Only Islamic people have this amongst their numbers.
There is obviously something inherently wrong with the Islamic religion that produces people willing to do this in such large numbers.
Sorry - but you know the first thing I though when I learned of the bombing? - That I bet they are Muslim.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Prove he is a child of Jihadis.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Ok that was a bad choice of words but you get my point, do you think if we take a child that comes from a culture that despises America at a young age, you really think that we can change him once he is here?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



They blew up bombs genius....that ought to be enough.


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

What are you saying? That you'd like to ban Russian immigration?


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



So because they set off bombs their parents must be extremists? And you call me cuckoo


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> What are you saying? That you'd like to ban Russian immigration?



Russians do not despise Americans...especially younger generations.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> What are you saying? That you'd like to ban Russian immigration?



Not all Russians no, but people from areas like Chechnya need to be looked at more. I'm not singling them out either the same goes for Somalia, Pakistan, Iraq, Syria, etc etc we are in a war here.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



What, like put them in a public school system run by liberals?

No wonder they go postal.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > What are you saying? That you'd like to ban Russian immigration?
> ...



Well there are alot of Russians who don't particularly like us, but their not trying to bomb marathons or anything either.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



By "child if Jihadis" - I am not referring to blood, but idealism. Like I said above, it is undeniable that young males with ties to Islam have a strong inclination to hate western cultures - and unfortunately are willing to kill them even if they die themselves in the process. 
As time goes by I have very little doubt we will see a connection between these two and questionable contacts


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> What are you saying? That you'd like to ban Russian immigration?


They are not Russians ffs! They are Chechens. Even the Russians don't consider them Russians although they hold Russian citizenship. It does not hold water to the politically correct, but giving someone citizenship is a technicality, especially where ethnicity is concerned.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


So there has been new information that makes the reason for the attacks evident?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Shouldn't you read a post before you respond?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

No, but the political correctness of the reactionary far right refuses to understand that.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > What are you saying? That you'd like to ban Russian immigration?
> ...



and the common denominator for all of them is? 


muslim


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > What are you saying? That you'd like to ban Russian immigration?
> ...


HEY!, HEY!, HEY!,.....it's an Overseas Contingency Operation, *DAMMIT!*

How dare you call it a *WAR!*.....Quit insulting the poor lil' Jihadi's.

And, don't forget, The Muslim Brotherhood are great guys, and Al qaeda doesn't exist in Afghanistan.....They just magically went away.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I think we still cling to the 1920s idea of immigration, that when we let these guys in they will become Americans and forget about Jihad or whatever.


----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2013)

I don;t give a damn where they came from, how they got here, or that one is a citizen and the other is a legal resident.

They killed innocent people in the name of Allah!!!!!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, but the political correctness of the reactionary far right refuses to understand that.



Are you and poet related?  You both overuse words; you "reactionary", him "puerile", and "pedestrian".

Less is more.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Go check out their Youtube accounts.....It becomes quite clear what motivated them.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

We have been at war now for what almost 12 years and people still don't understand what motivates Muslim terrorists? Sweet Jesus, I give up.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 19, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


 Somebody knew them who wouldn't tell before or after the explosives went off. I hope the avenue of the two brothers being a part of an Al-Qaeda or Muslim brotherhood cell is not ruled out but openly explored and either ruled in or out, depending on the evidence and information discovery.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> We have been at war now for what almost 12 years and people still don't understand what motivates Muslim terrorists? Sweet Jesus, I give up.



because no one wants to admit....that islam is a dangerous enemy to the entire world.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No, but the political correctness of the reactionary far right refuses to understand that.
> ...



Zoom, as long as the mentoids, keep overusing "liberal", I will be delighted to label them "reactionaries".


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




What's a "mentoid"?  I'm thinking that's a made up word. 

Over-using 'liberal'?  Far left Dems have been called liberal for .... cripes, for many, many years.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I think we have to accept the fact that multiculturalism does not work and there are peoples who cannot be assimilated. It conflicts with politically correct dogma, but it will have to reckoned with eventually.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > We have been at war now for what almost 12 years and people still don't understand what motivates Muslim terrorists? Sweet Jesus, I give up.
> ...



Radical Islam, like any and all radical positions/movements.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

> Over-using 'liberal'?  Far left Dems have been called liberal for .... cripes, for many, many years.



And now it is the reactionaries turn in the barrel.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 19, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...





We are under attack by people who have declared war on us, but many here are in denial.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You are right to parse the term.  Radicals and reactionaries and those with bad agendas have trouble parsing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

> We are under attack by people who have declared war on us, but many here are in denial.



Yes, indeed.  And of those groups who are warring on America's great mainstream are the far right reactionary fringe.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Radical Islam, like any and all radical positions/movements.



Yep.


And should non-radical Islam spring up, we will deal with it as a separate issue.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Radical Islam, like any and all radical positions/movements.
> ...



UncensoredFlatulence is talking out of his ass again.


----------



## petro (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> We have been at war now for what almost 12 years and people still don't understand what motivates Muslim terrorists? Sweet Jesus, I give up.



It is the sad state of our Nation. The idiots believe that we can still win their hearts and minds, while our enemy is committed to the destruction of all infidels in nations around the world.
A religious war has been declared against us. Doesn't matter what faith you are or if you don't even believe in any religion, you are an infidel. There will be more attacks in the future, our enemy is VERY committed to their cause.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



"We"?

Since when did the Czech Republic become part of the United States?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Radical Islam, like any and all radical positions/movements.
> ...



And should radical/non-radical Christians or radical/non-radical secularists spring up, we'll deal with that also...... Either by assimilation, resistance or departure.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

damn the czech republic!  

You mentoid reactionaries of the far right are buncha buttheads, for sure.  Listen to Ringel05, you clowns.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I think it depends on the culture, some assimiliate easier than others and some just don't, at all.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

petro said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > We have been at war now for what almost 12 years and people still don't understand what motivates Muslim terrorists? Sweet Jesus, I give up.
> ...



I have to give the Muslim terrorists this much credit they have stuck to their guns about this whole Jihad thing, us on the other hand? most people in this country know even less about Islam than they did before 9/11.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Most immigrants generally do try to become American.

These acts of violence are really way out of the norm, because if it were the norm, we'd be in terrible shape.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Over-using 'liberal'?  Far left Dems have been called liberal for .... cripes, for many, many years.
> 
> 
> 
> And now it is the reactionaries turn in the barrel.



Oh, I see.  Trying to get it to catch on by constantly using it.  Yeah, have fun with that.  

You cut my post .... what's a mentoid?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> I think it depends on the culture, some assimiliate easier than others and some just don't, at all.



Why did my mind flash to the Borg?


----------



## syrenn (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The only thing they need to know is that islam directs muslims to kill anything none muslim.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 19, 2013)

> _NBC News learned that counterterrorism officials were examining possible links between the brothers and the Islamic Jihad Union of central Asia, a terrorist group._



And here we are.....


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



If we keep letting the wrong people in who knows how many times we will see acts like this, thats what worries me. Wasn't Nadal Hassan born and raised here? Anwar Al-Awlaki was too, right?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


That was my point. There are the children of some immigrants in Britain who've been there for generations who either cannot or will not assimilate, and go to places like Afghanistan to fight against "thier" country. Multiculturalism was adopted by pro-immigrant groups to excuse this and has been a dismal failure. 

Although the US is better at assimilating than others, there are a large number of individuals from specific countries whose culture or religion do not allow for it. They represent a danger which is not adequately dealt with because addressing it is considered politically incorrect.

As for the guy who swallows, living in the Czech Republic does mean I am not American any more than a Chechen living in the US is not a Chechen.


----------



## Interpol (Apr 19, 2013)

To me, these individuals need to be seen as individuals and not as a general part of Al Qaeda or whatever extremist group that likes to pervert the teachings of Islam. 

These guys remind me of the Times Square bomber in that they seem to harbor a great deal of self-hate at the fact that they love western culture. 

They love it. They love the idea of an American girlfriend, of sports and recreation, of boozin' and druggin' and partyin' it up on the weekend, of fashion, of women who show skin. 

They're turned on by stuff that they end up convincing themselves is their own downfall, but instead of taking responsibility for themselves they project their misery onto the rest of us and that's why stuff like this happens. 

I really don't think they had a greater point to make other than they began to hate themselves for "giving into" a culture they really liked assimilating in.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> "We"?
> 
> Since when did the Czech Republic become part of the United States?





Shallow thinks that Chechens are Czechs...


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > "We"?
> ...



Maybe you should read the post again..

This time..try cognition.


----------



## Interpol (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



It is not a "large number". It is a very negligible number, which is why stuff like what happened in Boston is so out of the norm.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 19, 2013)

Bump...


> *NBC News learned that counterterrorism officials were examining possible links between the brothers and the Islamic Jihad Union of central Asia, a terrorist group.*


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



Which is funny because MOST of the victims of radical islam are muslims.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> > _NBC News learned that counterterrorism officials were examining possible links between the brothers and the Islamic Jihad Union of central Asia, a terrorist group._
> 
> 
> 
> And here we are.....



We are going to have start working with the Russians more, looks like we have alot of the same enemies here.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised. He doesn't strike me as terribly bright. Something along the lines of Synthaholic telling us Texas was landlocked.

Some like-minded souls in the link below:

?e(?en)sko (with images, tweets) · suchosch · Storify


----------



## Dante (Apr 19, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...



Really? Hmm, that seemed to be the popular opinion even before the pressure cooker was found.

you ain't all that smaht


----------



## petro (Apr 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I think it depends on the culture, some assimiliate easier than others and some just don't, at all.
> ...


Here is the thing. When previous generations came to America they became Americans first after gaining citizenship. They did not throw out all traditions of the old country and many still celebrate tenants of the old world. This includes my own Polish and Slavic roots. 
Assimilation does not erase your roots, but you are an American first.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



HG is a fan of nipples.

Unlike Ravi.  Ravi hates nipples.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Apr 19, 2013)

*I sure wish I could have been a fly on the wall and seen the faces of these two when they saw their pictures on television.  I suspect they were reveling in their perceived victory and brilliant getaway and knocking back Gatorade and Cheetohs when their images started flashing on the television and internet.  

This also sheds some light on all manhunts, international and domestic:  I'm sure OBL could have been caught even long before Obama gave the keynote speech at the 2004 Democratic convention.  It's just that "W" promised King Abdullah that nothing would happen to their boy as long as he was in office.  I wonder if anyone who can confirm that, and I bet there's plenty, will ink that into their memoirs a long time after it doesn't matter anymore?*


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *I sure wish I could have been a fly on the wall and seen the faces of these two when they saw their pictures on television.  I suspect they were reveling in their perceived victory and brilliant getaway and knocking back Gatorade and Cheetohs when their images started flashing on the television and internet.
> 
> This also sheds some light on all manhunts, international and domestic:  I'm sure OBL could have been caught even long before Obama gave the keynote speech at the 2004 Democratic convention.  It's just that "W" promised King Abdullah that nothing would happen to their boy as long as he was in office.  I wonder if anyone who can confirm that, and I bet there's plenty, will ink that into their memoirs a long time after it doesn't matter anymore?*


What does King Abdullah have to do with Osama? They're both Arabs, but I just don't get it.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *I sure wish I could have been a fly on the wall and seen the faces of these two when they saw their pictures on television.  I suspect they were reveling in their perceived victory and brilliant getaway and knocking back Gatorade and Cheetohs when their images started flashing on the television and internet.
> ...



When you start talking about stupidity and post stupidly it just make you look stupid.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Enlighten me. What does the King of Jordan have to do with his "boy" Osama?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

What is with the determined and persistent dismissal of the fact that this is a matter of jihad?

IT'S JIHAD. You morons are knocking yourselves out trying to intellectualize it, carefully excising Islam from consideration.
No wonder you're so fucking puzzled.


----------



## FireFly (Apr 19, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *I sure wish I could have been a fly on the wall and seen the faces of these two when they saw their pictures on television.  I suspect they were reveling in their perceived victory and brilliant getaway and knocking back Gatorade and Cheetohs when their images started flashing on the television and internet.
> 
> This also sheds some light on all manhunts, international and domestic:  I'm sure OBL could have been caught even long before Obama gave the keynote speech at the 2004 Democratic convention.  It's just that "W" promised King Abdullah that nothing would happen to their boy as long as he was in office.  I wonder if anyone who can confirm that, and I bet there's plenty, will ink that into their memoirs a long time after it doesn't matter anymore?*



This little Boston Bomber Turd already slipped through Obama's fingers. So you figure you need to shit on Bush for Osama getting away. Obama is in charge now & responsible regardless of any shit Bush did in the past.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

FireFly said:


> This little Boston Bomber Turd already slipped through Obama's fingers. So you figure you need to shit on Bush for Osama getting away. Obama is in charge now & responsible regardless of any shit Bush did in the past.



???????

What the hell does Obama have to do with any of this?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> What is with the determined and persistent dismissal of the fact that this is a matter of jihad?
> 
> IT'S JIHAD. You morons are knocking yourselves out trying to intellectualize it, carefully excising Islam from consideration.
> No wonder you're so fucking puzzled.


It's because the lil' douchebags so desperately wanted it to be a white rightwinger, and all the BS they've talked the last few days has completely blown up in their typical liberal, sour-pussed faces.

Christ, how many terrorist attacks, and failed attempted terrorist attacks have we had under Obama's watch now?


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Osama Bin Laden was A SAUDI,  from one of the richest families in SAUDI ARABIA.

Here's another chestnut you folks like to gloss over, the 9/11 report was scrubbed of any links to Saudi Arabia. Including the fact that Al Qaeda met several times with a Saudi Arabian agent. Somehow..that little story got bastardized as well. All of a sudden the Saudi became an Iraqi.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Osama Bin Laden was A SAUDI,  from one of the richest families in SAUDI ARABIA.
> 
> Here's another chestnut you folks like to gloss over, the 9/11 report was scrubbed of any links to Saudi Arabia. Including the fact that Al Qaeda met several times with a Saudi Arabian agent. Somehow..that little story got bastardized as well. All of a sudden the Saudi became an Iraqi.



Hey LOOK, Shallow is a twoofer..


----------



## Politico (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> ...



Forgive him. Rightyloons can't help themselves.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

They were very young men who have lived the last 10 years in the US. Islam funds the Chechnyan terrorists, and bolsters their ranks with foreign jihadists. They train them. Then they send them to Russia and wherever there are innocent people to slaughter.

Because that's what jihad is about.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

mememe said:


> Chechens are behind Boston bombings?!
> 
> What a surprise! And you, Americans, thought you can finance and support Chechen terrorists in Russia without a knock on effect on you?! Well...


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Saudis are very active in Chechnya.

"19-year-old Dzhokhar Tsarnaev has been here since he was at least 10 years old. It&#8217;s probably his brother, a followed of AQ-connected Salafist preacher Feiz Mohammed, who radicalized him, but we&#8217;ll see."

P.M. thread: The hunt for Dzhokhar Tsarnaev; Update: Older brother spent six months overseas last year; Update: Twitter account? Update: Tsarnaev was nervous Tuesday, says mechanic; Update: Classmate saw Tsarnaev yesterday? « Hot Air


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



*Thank you, Sallow, for enlightening our friends here.  OBL was not only a Saudi but had close family ties with the House of Saud, whom are also very close friends with the Bush family. 

Doesn't anybody remember this?  I will never forget it.*


----------



## AmyNation (Apr 19, 2013)

They weren't "sent" to Chechnya, they were born there.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You said, "the reason for the attacks are evident", so I ask you what new information makes the reason for the attacks evident?  You don't understand???


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Apr 19, 2013)

Politico said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



*Good grief, we have to point out to these righties where Chechnya is?  Really?  Hardly an "Arab nation".  Jesus, no wonder you people lost in 2008 AND 2012.*


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Saudis are very active in Chechnya.
> 
> "19-year-old Dzhokhar Tsarnaev has been here since he was at least 10 years old. Its probably his brother, a followed of AQ-connected Salafist preacher Feiz Mohammed, who radicalized him, but well see."
> 
> P.M. thread: The hunt for Dzhokhar Tsarnaev; Update: Older brother spent six months overseas last year; Update: Twitter account? Update: Tsarnaev was nervous Tuesday, says mechanic; Update: Classmate saw Tsarnaev yesterday? « Hot Air



The Saudis have been coming to Chechnya since the Russians invaded and have set up numerous madrassas in the country preaching Sharia and Wahhabiasm.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You can't blame them really. We are attacked by a bunch of Saudi nationals trained in Afghanistan and funded by Saudi Arabia.

And the conservative hero in charge attacks and conquers the nation of Iraq.

Maybe Obama will attack Belarus..to make things equal.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Chechynans are (1) generally Muslim and (2) not Arab.

Look at the map above.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Chechynans are (1) generally Muslim and (2) not Arab.
> 
> Look at the map above.



Being Muslim does not go hand in hand with being Arab, the country with the most Muslims is not even a Arab country.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

mememe said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > They were very young men who have lived the last 10 years in the US. Islam funds the Chechnyan terrorists, and bolsters their ranks with foreign jihadists. They train them. Then they send them to Russia and wherever there are innocent people to slaughter.
> ...



No, they don't.


----------



## Yurt (Apr 19, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

And you Americans who think you are lefty come-again Weatherpeople or reactionary righty fringe militias, don't think you are anything but kindergarten to the Chechnyan militia and terrorist groups.

They are the masters, while you aren't even students.

Capture the second bomber and punish him.

Then let it go.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Yurt said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Obama kissed the ring, so did Bush, so? if McCain or Romney got elected they would do the same thing.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 19, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Look around, you have it already.  This is a response to the American people having enough of watching their country being pissed away by vote seeking politicians, and foreign freeloaders.  Are you blind?  You can not see that we already live in a police state?  This is what happens when voters don't engage their government and hold them accountable.







Remember Bush's Patriot Act?  That's when you go the police state.
Embrace it, maybe it is the answer to our collapsing country, but probably not.​


----------



## Yurt (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



funny how you don't have anything to say about the first picture

hack much?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Yurt said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



What do you mean? Bush was following the script, whats the problem? every POTUS has to make nice with the Saudis because of our business arrangements.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Put down the bong you have no fucking clue what you are talking about.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Remember just what YurtDirt is, hmmm?  Not to worry.


----------



## blackcherry (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Do not be so naive .
Of course they do ,  and selfishly for very pragmatic reasons .


----------



## Flopper (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > This little Boston Bomber Turd already slipped through Obama's fingers. So you figure you need to shit on Bush for Osama getting away. Obama is in charge now & responsible regardless of any shit Bush did in the past.
> ...


He has everything to do with it because Obama is responsible for all terrorist acts, global warming, the Yankee's lose to the Red Sox, and the demise of the honey bee.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



No, they don't.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Here's the thing though, Bush..had a business partnership with those folks.

Obama didn't.


----------



## Yurt (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



and yet you come out to criticize my picture and not the one from the liberal poster

why is that?


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



No they don't.

And there aren't any "selfish pragmatic" reasons to do so. Or Geopolitical ones for that matter.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



As expected, an opinion made to sound like a fact.  Yet, no supporting link to give your arguments validity.  If you are a Black American, you of all people realize how hard your people have tried to accommodate this nation.  Hell, the first person to die in the American Revolution was African American.

If you find it acceptable to let Mexicans and Muslims push in front of you in line, then your people deserve to be at the bottom of the food chain.  Don't shoot the messenger!  You apparently do not understand how America works.  What a pity.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



Right  You have no clue what you are talking about, and my race/ethnicity is irrelevant here. You have no idea what a Police State is and you are probably some teenager who smokes pot and wears aluminum foil fats.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 19, 2013)

Yurt said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Both pictures are the same to me, I criticized neither one really if you look at my posts.


----------



## Yurt (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



my bad, i misread your posts.  thanks for clarifying.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Yurt is a far right reactionary fringist, so don't mind his comments.  Anybody to the left of Paul Rand is a lefty liberal.  Yurt simply has no context.


----------



## Yurt (Apr 19, 2013)

i support gay marriage, legalization of marijuana, expanding medicare to include all ages so the poor can have health insurance....

yeah...i'm a far right reactionary



jake just proved again what a complete idiot and liar he is


----------



## Jroc (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...




Bush is a "conservative hero"? When did that happen? He's not even a true conservative


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Jroc is turning against his conservative hero, Bush?

Really??

OK, folks, go back to Jroc's threads on Bush, neo-conservatism, and Iraq.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc is turning against his conservative hero, Bush?
> 
> Really??
> 
> OK, folks, go back to Jroc's threads on Bush, neo-conservatism, and Iraq.



You do that fake... I'll defend Bush on some things, but he was no conservative


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc is turning against his conservative hero, Bush?
> ...



Jroc, son, old buddy, pal: you defended Bush on everything, son, everything.

People are searching your threads now.

You are my puppet, just like Yurt: dance.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I'll wait


----------



## Yurt (Apr 19, 2013)

Yurt said:


> i support gay marriage, legalization of marijuana, expanding medicare to include all ages so the poor can have health insurance....
> 
> yeah...i'm a far right reactionary
> 
> ...



and jakeyfakey runs away again after getting thoroughly destroyed by me

poor cowardly jake


----------



## Jroc (Apr 19, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > i support gay marriage, legalization of marijuana, expanding medicare to include all ages so the poor can have health insurance....
> ...



Jake was an Obama apologist the whole presidential campaign, also before and after it..Oh yeah he's a Republican I forgot


----------



## Yurt (Apr 19, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



lol


----------



## ekrem (Apr 19, 2013)

If these 2 guys are really connected to the Chechen seperatist movement, I don't see any advantage for their group attacking some Marathon in Boston.
Russia seems to benefit most of this.
Tomorrow is also another "Friends of Syria"-meeting, and the expectations are high, that the FSA will get the weapons it needs against Russian ally Assad.
Reuters
With the "Jihadists attacking Boston" Obama would look really bad in wingnut America with him supplying weapons to FSA 1-2 days later, with the FSA already being identified as pit-of-hell Muslims in rightwing media (went even to Benghazi).
Off course, this also reduces criticism on how Russia handles the whole Chechnya-issue, which it handles bad.
I'd like to see this whole thingy investigated to the end before I make my conclusions, but I don't see any benefit or logic behind the Chechen's taking their fight to USA.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Good grief, we have to point out to these righties where Chechnya is?  Really?  Hardly an "Arab nation".  Jesus, no wonder you people lost in 2008 AND 2012.*



[/quote]

You're a fucking idiot, but then all you apologists are:

"*Omar Ibn al-Khattab*. A radical warlord with strong ties  to Basayev, Khattab is thought to have been born near the border  between Jordan and Saudi Arabia. He joined the Chechen cause in 1995,  and claimed to have fought against the Soviets in Afghanistan. He is  believed to have participated in armed Islamic movements in several  parts of the former Soviet Union, and may have known Osama bin Laden.  Khattab was killed by a poisoned letter, the work of Russian federal  security agents in 2002."

These are jihadists, not freedom fighters, or rebels, or sad oppressed souls seeking freedom.

"
*What separatist figures reside outside of Chechnya?*



*Movladi Udugov*. It is not clear where  former Chechen Information Minister Movladi Udugov is living, but he was  most recently thought to be in the United Arab Emirates, according to  journalist Andrei Babitsky. Although a skilled propagandist, Udugov is  an unlikely candidate to lead the rebels today because he follows a  particularly fundamentalist strain of Islam that is not shared by most  Chechens. He rejects the proposition of an independent Chechen state in  favor of an Islamic state encompassing the entire North Caucasus."
"



*Ilyas Akhmadov*. The separatist foreign minister under Maskhadov, Akhmadov now lives in the United States where he was granted asylum in 2004.
The  asylum issue has been a somewhat prickly subject in relations with  Russia, which regards the rebels as terrorists. &#8220;This used to be more of  an irritant than it is now, but it still allows Russian officials and  journalists to complain of double standards,&#8221; says CFR Fellow  Sestanovich. &#8220;The U.S. and U.K. governments have made a point of trying  to ascertain that the Chechens granted asylum have not been involved in  terrorism.&#8221;


The Chechen Separatist Movement - Council on Foreign Relations


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 19, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Give the guy a second chance to support his arguments, and still no fact links.  We get some name calling, and then he goes off-topic with a discussion of pot use, and a totally irrelevant diatribe on aluminum.

As I said before, this is why no one pays too much attention to what goes on at the bottom of the food chain.




​


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

"the older brother in the pair suspected of bombing the Boston  Marathon earlier this week. A video he linked to on his page (assuming  it is his page, this needs to be confirmed) is titled, &#8220;[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJknGtKV34I"]The Emergence of Prophecy: The Black Flags From Khorasan[/ame].&#8221;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The  video deals with a key part of jihadist mythology: That one of the most  significant battles fought against the &#8220;infidels&#8221; will take place in  the Khorasan, a geographic area that includes parts of Afghanistan,  Pakistan, Iran, Uzbekistan and Tajikistan."
..... &#8220;The Khorasan is considered by jihadis to be the place where they will  inflict the first defeat against their enemies in the Muslim version of  Armageddon. The final battle is to take place in the Levant - Israel,  Syria, and Lebanon. Mentions of the Khorasan have begun to increase in  al Qaeda's propaganda.&#8221;


Boston Bomber Posted Video on 'The Black Flags From Khorasan' | The Weekly Standard


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Dad knew they were thinking about bombing:

"
 The father said he spoke to his sons by phone earlier this week. "We  talked about the bombing. I was worried about them," Anzor Tsarnaev  said. 
 He said his sons reassured him, saying, "Everything is good, Daddy. Everything is very good." 



"One of the most surprising details about the younger Tsarnaev brother is  the revelation that he became a U.S. citizen last year on 9/11, the  anniversary of the worst terror attack in U.S. history."


Boston Bomb Suspect's Dad Tells Son to Surrender, Says 'All Hell Will Break Loose' if Son Dies - ABC News


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



  And a liar lies, like you, Jroc.  You are a filthy neo-con who defended everything in the Bush administration.  I supported McCain in 2000 and 2008 and Romney in 2012 like a good Christian man and Republican.

You pretenders nearly destroyed the country and the economy.

No more neo-cons or reactionaries, ever.

We will win in 2016 with a good Republican mainstreamer, not a neo-con or reactionary filth candidate.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 19, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> "the older brother in the pair suspected of bombing the Boston  Marathon earlier this week. A video he linked to on his page (assuming  it is his page, this needs to be confirmed) is titled, The Emergence of Prophecy: The Black Flags From Khorasan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Permit me to quote myself again.


Beachboy said:


> I have been both right and left,  and am now neither.  So, I will state the obvious, "If we had not let  third world foreigners into our country in the first place, there would  have been no Boston Marathon bombing." Duh!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

Police responding to gunfire in Watertown.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

They think it was suspect #2.  The suspect is down.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 19, 2013)

I've got CNN on, they keep saying something is going on.  Occasional assault weapon fire breaks out in the background, but none of the reporters know what is going on.  Sounds like breaking news.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

Apparently it is suspect #2.  He appears to be wounded and down.  Surrounded by the cops and they're sending in a robot.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

LEO can see suspect's arms and legs in or under a boat.  Nothing about suspect movement.  I imagine LEO is concerned about explosives.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> As I said before, this is why no one pays too much attention to what goes on at the bottom of the food chain.]




Does that make you feel lonely, douchebag?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Apr 19, 2013)

Ravi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > SHOCKING!!! - Shocking I tell you - the two men are foreign visitors from an Arab nation.
> ...



Just like, if you are from the US, you are not African.

Unless your skin is dark and it helps idiots differentiate you from other people.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

They're reporting the suspect is now in custody.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 19, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> They're reporting the suspect is now in custody.



I wonder who the lucky lawyer will be. Now we can look forward to a 2 year circus.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

This will be a federal show.  The suspect will be Mirandized if he survives, and the federal court process will begin in front of the entire world.

Political Chic and Yurt and others will be disappointed no water boarding or other torture will be permitted.


----------



## namvet (Apr 19, 2013)

that's great. now he stands a chance of getting off scott free


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Hmmm . . . a trail of blood from the end of the Marathon to Waterford in front of the entire nation.

namvet, put down the booze, put your head in your hands, and think for a moment.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> This will be a federal show.  The suspect will be Mirandized if he survives, and the federal court process will begin in front of the entire world.
> 
> Political Chic and Yurt and others will be disappointed no water boarding or other torture will be permitted.



And I wanted to resurrect the old Indian wheel torture...... Damn, no one lets me have fun any more.


----------



## namvet (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hmmm . . . a trail of blood from the end of the Marathon to Waterford in front of the entire nation.
> 
> namvet, put down the booze, put your head in your hands, and think for a moment.



defense lawyers. ever hear of em ???


----------



## MondoBongo (Apr 19, 2013)

namvet said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm . . . a trail of blood from the end of the Marathon to Waterford in front of the entire nation.
> ...



I hope the state appoints the best defense lawyer they have available.  It saves on verdicts getting overturned on appeal.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > This will be a federal show.  The suspect will be Mirandized if he survives, and the federal court process will begin in front of the entire world.
> ...



Slow fire and spin the wheel slowly?  They still do that in parts of indigenous Africa way back in the bush.  Bad stuff.


----------



## namvet (Apr 19, 2013)

not guilty by insanity


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

namvet said:


> not guilty by insanity



Perhaps defense will consider it, but judge won't let it fly.


----------



## namvet (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > not guilty by insanity
> ...



its "plea bargain" time


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


There's also fileting........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh oh, now we're really in trouble.  Evie just brought the mummy back to life!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 19, 2013)

Now it's raining fire all over and the water tastes like blood.  We are in very serious trouble......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Very, very serious trouble.

Water torture?  14 inches of tube up the rectum followed by forced flow of 20 gallons of ice water.  That will get anyone talking right quick.


----------



## namvet (Apr 19, 2013)

atty gen: the death penalty will not be sought


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

Prolly cause Mass does not have the death penalty and the AG is following states' rights.


----------



## namvet (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Prolly cause Mass does not have the death penalty and the AG is following states' rights.



Prolly cause Holder is a racist and hates whites


----------



## Sallow (Apr 19, 2013)

namvet said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Prolly cause Mass does not have the death penalty and the AG is following states' rights.
> ...



What?


----------



## namvet (Apr 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



ever hear of the black panthers???


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2013)

namvet is drinking again

the bomber shooter is not black, he is turkic, which is mostly caucasian some asian


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 19, 2013)

Who cares? The only people who care are the racist apologists.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 19, 2013)

Hopefully we will learn something about the motivations for this attack.  So often terrorist are either, killed, lawyer up, are mental basket cases, or detained in some prison indefinitely.  So we learn little about their thought process and why they did what they did.  I've talked to a number of people about this thing and the one question that keeps coming up is Why.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 19, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Hopefully we will learn something about the motivations for this attack.  So often terrorist are either, killed, lawyer up, are mental basket cases, or detained in some prison indefinitely.  So we learn little about their thought process and why they did what they did.  I've talked to a number of people about this thing and the one question that keeps coming up is Why.




I have just been listening to a friend/acquaintance of the suspect, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, who, as many others who know him have indicated, says this was a normal young man, not anti-American, not very religious, not violent or preoccupied with violence, etc. Just a regular type kid who played sports and went to college.  They don't seem to think he was leading a double life or hiding anything so much as they think he was influenced by an older brother, a brother who was 7 years older and a surrogate father as Dzhorka's own father lives far away in another country.  

I'm not intending to excuse this kid's behavior, but responding to the discussion in the previous post: the motivation for this attack.  He doesn't seem to be a mental case or have any previous preoccupation with extremism or terrorism.  His motivation is the question that does come up, especially when we hear over and over what a normal kid he was, before this.  He just became an American citizen last November; he seems to have liked America and living an American lifestyle.

I grew up with an older half brother, 8 years older, and though I was not influenced by him, I can see where a boy child could be, especially if there was no father figure in the home and if the older brother has a very strong personality.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



So....you'd describe Tiger Woods or MLK as being Africans?

Interesting. 

Chechyns still aren't Arabs, by the way, nor are they Middle Eastern.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> namvet is drinking again
> 
> the bomber shooter is not black, he is turkic, which is mostly caucasian some asian


Oh no, right wingers ranting against Caucasians. The origin of which is the Caucasus Mountain range ... where Chechnya is.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 19, 2013)

Uncensored - 

Don't forget to come back and explain how the Chechans started the conflict with Russia.

You made the claim - let's see it backed up or retracted.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> This will be a federal show.  The suspect will be Mirandized if he survives, and the federal court process will begin in front of the entire world.
> 
> Political Chic and Yurt and others will be disappointed no water boarding or other torture will be permitted.


No brother, he will not be Mirandized....He's an enemy combatant, and it's definitely a case of National Security.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully we will learn something about the motivations for this attack.  So often terrorist are either, killed, lawyer up, are mental basket cases, or detained in some prison indefinitely.  So we learn little about their thought process and why they did what they did.  I've talked to a number of people about this thing and the one question that keeps coming up is Why.
> ...


First of all, he's not a damn ""kid".....He's a 19 year old ADULT, who damn sure knew what he was doing....The only means necessary to prove it, is by looking at his facebook page, and his YouTube account, along with his terrorist actions.....He's a radicalized muslim, nothing more than a zealot piece o' shit, who sought to kill our fellow americans, and he succeeded.....He needs to pay the price, and death is completely appropriate.

Look, these same things were said about several of the 9/11 hijackers, by neighbors and friends, and they slit the throats of the pilots and cockpit crews of 4 planes, before ramming them into 3 buildings and an empty field, thereby MURDERING thousands of our fellow americans in the name of Allah, in the name of a twisted, backwards, oppressive, evil religion.

Bottom line, that piece of shit MURDERED 5 of our fellow americans in the name of Allah. He maimed hundreds more, too include blowing various body parts off of many, their lives will NEVER be the same, and they did absolutely NOTHING to deserve it.

He deserves no Sympathy.....ZIP, NADA, NONE!....He's a terrorist, a barbarian, a monster.....And anybody showing sympathy for that pile of garbage, is a fucking moron.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> namvet is drinking again
> 
> the bomber shooter is not black, he is turkic, which is mostly caucasian some asian


Chechnyan...

Surely you American media left remember calling them "freedom fighters". Because if you don't remember, I'll keep it foremost in my threads next week on whatever board I'm on.

Freedom fighters you called them liberals. Freedom fighters. I remember sitting in my living room just losing it over these evil beasts who were empowered by the western media calling them freedom fighters. 

All through the 80's and the  90's. All thru the decades. Till Beslan.

I don't forget. I will never forget....


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is his Russian version "Facebook" page

Djohar Tsarnaev


There in the messages you can see people thanking him and quoting Sura's ( Koran "chapture" if you will) where they praise him for his actions. Others are angry as well.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 20, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




They are caucasians.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 20, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7120432 said:
			
		

> Here is his Russian version "Facebook" page
> 
> Djohar Tsarnaev
> 
> ...



His uncle took the best rant of all. I was in the car coming back from the city listening to the radio. 

Man oh man. For anyone who ever says "why don't we ever hear a muslim condemn another muslim" you have to look at the heart of your very own media.

This uncle was sobbing and angry. At least someone in my media covered his agony.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> CaféAuLait;7120432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He stated it right, "they're losers."

As are ALL Jihadi bastards.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't get this whole argument about white, black, pink, yellow, or purple. They are caucasian, and to have Al Qaeda in Chechnya is common for some time. 


*In Pictures: Al Qaeda in the Caucasus*



> Chechnya served as one of the first battlegrounds outside of Afghanistan for al Qaeda in the early 1990s. Al Qaeda sent thousands of foreign fighters to Chechnya to fight alongside the domestic Chechen resistance to the Russians during the First and Second Chechen Wars. Al Qaeda also funneled large amounts of money to the fight in Chechnya and used the theater as a training ground and well as propaganda and recruiting tool. The Chechen leadership became increasingly radicalized and the jihad expanded to the greater Caucasus. In the fall of 2007, Doku Umarov, the new leader of the Chechen jihadis, declared the Islamic Caucasus Emirate and impose sharia law.



Read more: In Pictures: Al Qaeda in the Caucasus - The Long War Journal

Long War Journal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*A history of terrorism out of Chechnya*



> Some have proved vulnerable to recruitment by militants, such as 25-year-old Lors Doukayev, who in 2010 attempted to bomb the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten after it published cartoon-like images of the prophet Muhammad.
> 
> Chechen immigrants have been arrested as recently as a month ago in France, and others have been prosecuted in Spain and Austria, accused of committing violence and plotting against foreign targets.




A history of terrorism out of Chechnya - latimes.com


----------



## zonly1 (Apr 20, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Need details instead of opinions....opinions are like assshooles and you have plenty fuckstick


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 20, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> CaféAuLait;7120432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was very emotional and stated a case for not only his family, but for Chechnya and Muslims as well. In no uncertain terms he made it clear that this was not indictive of Muslims or Chechens. I felt so bad for him, you could tell how pained he was.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 20, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > namvet is drinking again
> ...


If jake could just get rid of his skin he could really hate whitie


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 20, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;7120432 said:
> ...



He was awesome in his vitriolic condemnation. 

I don't know how you high five in Islam but man oh man the uncle rocked his fury, his pain, his sorrow. 

Man he was righteously angry. YAY! 

For every one who has asked "why don't Muslims condemn their violence".?

Answer is they do. It's just that your media doesn't tell you about it.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 20, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> He stated it right, "they're losers."
> 
> As are ALL Jihadi bastards.


That is indeed refreshing. What we have gotten in the past for similar incidents from those associated by religion or ethnicity is muted condemnation, along with cries of "this is not Islam" and more than a few "...because of US foreign policy". These brothers are a shit-stain on what is already a shit-stained cause and their uncle acknowledged it.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Paulettes are funny......Goofy and paranoid, but funny just the same.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 20, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7120465 said:
			
		

> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;7120432 said:
> ...



The other day I put out the thought without being an apologist .....

The poor kid who was just watching and cheering on some friend of his who was running the "world famous Boston Marathon". You just had to be a Saudi national at the finish line. 

Terrorist bombs go off and you are standing there thinking to yourself "I am so FUBAR'ed"

My heart goes out to that poor kid who will always wish to his dying day he just watched the race on TV.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 20, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Unfortunately, it's a religion based on oppression, and one need look no further than the way women are treated, as dictated by the Koran...It would be refreshing to be able to say these Jihadi types have bastardized the true meaning of the Koran, but that's just not possible...It is what it is.

But, it was nice to see him come out and call them straight up losers...That took balls, seeing as though he just marked himself within the muslim community for doing so....Hopefully, he has the means to provide security for he and his family.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 20, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> CaféAuLait;7120465 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is he being deported on national security grounds?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU73EZmYjF4]Saudi National and Boston Student Abdulrahman Ali Alharbi Is Being Deported - YouTube[/ame]

Breaking: Saudi National & Exchange Student Ali Alharbi Is Being Deported Back to Kingdom (Video) ?Update: With Anonymous Mask | The Gateway Pundit

UPDATE: Shoebat Foundation reported that ali Alharbi had links to several Al-Qaeda terrorists.

If he had nothing to do with the bombing, and he obviously didn't, what was it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2013)

mememe said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



I'm sure you have verifiable proof of this.......  Why do I ask, of course you don't.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 20, 2013)

It's your job to support your own claims. That's just the way it is. If you can't or won't do it, you defeat yourself.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



WJ, we have some Christian sects who oppress women here in America as you well know.  Most of Islam respects humanity as you well know.  You are correct in saying the perversion comes from the Jihadists.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 20, 2013)

mememe said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



Ridiculous.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I'm still waiting for "most of Islam" to come out and fight against the 100s of millions of radicals.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2013)

mememe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you have verifiable proof of this.......  Why do I ask, of course you don't.
> ...



You made the claim, you back it up with verifiable proof, that's how it works in this country............ not the other way around like you NKVD wannabe types are used to.


----------



## namvet (Apr 20, 2013)

nothing new here

FBI Investigated Boston Terrorist in 2011 After Foreign Warning  and Cleared Him

 CBS is reporting that the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) investigated Tsarnaev two years ago at the request of a foreign  government that thought he had ties to terrorism  and cleared him 

story


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Jroc has that problem of understanding as well.  He and mememe are very similar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2013)

namvet said:


> nothing new here
> 
> FBI Investigated Boston Terrorist in 2011 After Foreign Warning  and Cleared Him
> 
> ...



Either he wasn't radicalized at the time or he was good at hiding it.


----------



## Jroc (Apr 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



Where's the anti-radical demonstrations?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2013)

mememe said:


> Americans in all their intellectual glory!!!!!   LOL!!!
> 
> Mistakes on social media make Czech ambassador state: Czech Republic is not Chechnya | Fox News
> 
> ...



Just like most people in the world wouldn't be able to point out Alabama on a US map.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 20, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Just like most people in the world wouldn't be able to point out Alabama on a US map.



That's true, actually. 

I took some online tests recently and was a little surprised to find I scored 163/165 for African countries and cities, but only something like 40/50 for US states. 

On the other hand - I do think most Europeans know that Alabama is not Arkansas, even if we might confuse them on a map.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just like most people in the world wouldn't be able to point out Alabama on a US map.
> ...



Geography is not one of most peoples strong suit, hell most don't care.  I like Geography and I have problems with things like some state capitals, some country capitals, etc.  Just not all that important to me to know each and every one of them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 20, 2013)

mememe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just like most people in the world wouldn't be able to point out Alabama on a US map.
> ...



Damn, even I can see how dizzy you're getting..... Give the merry-go-round a break for a while whydontcha.........


----------



## Saigon (Apr 20, 2013)

mememe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just like most people in the world wouldn't be able to point out Alabama on a US map.
> ...



You have a point, I must admit. 

Quite often on this board I am amazed to find posters calling Turks 'Arabs', confusing Norway with Finland, even referring to New Zealand as European (and not in a cultural sense). I do think most people should have heard of the Czech Republic - even if only for their hockey players!


----------



## Meathead (Apr 20, 2013)

mememe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just like most people in the world wouldn't be able to point out Alabama on a US map.
> ...


Much of that is true. I was just making progress on getting people to stop calling the Czech Republic Czechoslovakia and now they're mixing it up with Chechnya. Public education in the US I guess.

 I had to explain to an American (Synthaholic) that Texas was not landlocked. Presumably, he attended US schools for 12 years with a big map on the wall in which Texas has a rather prominent position, being very large and bottom center, with hundreds of miles light blue which normally indicates sea on it's south-east.

Still, you are a pathological moron.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2013)

Many Americans, including most reactionaries, are very dull on geography.  Most know their backyards but not much else.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2013)

The inhabitants of this very same city started a war and seceded from their union over a mere infantry brigade attempting to disarm them. Now they cheer those who violate their rights much worse than the British ever did.  The sad fact is most of these people don't even realize what's happening.

The Bill of Rights was already on life support before this tragedy. Before the dust settled after 9/11, the 4th Amendment had been nullified by the Patriot Act. The 5th and 6th Amendments were similarly abolished with the Military Commission Act of 2006 and the 2012 NDAA resolution, which contained a clause allowing the president to arrest and indefinitely detain American citizens on American soil without due process of law.

The Feds have set aside Dzhokhar Tsarnaev 's Miranda Rights which tells us there will probably be no trial and he will just slowly disappear.   The terrorists are seeking to destroy a lot more than just American lives and it appears they're doing a pretty good job of it.

The Bill of Rights was written for Dzhokar Tsarnaev | Washington Times Communities


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 20, 2013)

Saigon said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's because many turks are "arabs". 

"
*Arab people*, also known as *Arabs* (Arabic: &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;*, _&#703;arab_), are a panethnicity[14] primarily living in the Arab world, which is located in Western Asia and North Africa. They are identified as such on one or more of genealogical, linguistic, or cultural grounds,[15] with tribal affiliations, and intra-tribal relationships playing an important part of Arab identity.[16]
 The word "Arab" has had several different, but overlapping, meanings  over the centuries (and sometimes even today). In addition to including  all Arabized people of the world (with language tending to be the acid  test), it has also at times been used exclusively for bedouin  (Arab nomads [although a related word, "`a-RAB," with the Arabic letter  "alif" in the second syllable, once was sometimes used when this  specific meaning was intended] and their now almost entirely settled  descendants). It is sometimes used that way colloquially even today in  some places. Townspeople once were sometimes called "sons of the Arabs."  As in the case of other ethnicities or nations, people identify  themselves (or are identified by others) as "Arabs" to varying degrees.  This may not be one's primary identity (it tends to compete with  country, religion, sect, etc.), and whether it is emphasized may depend  upon one's audience.
 If the diverse Arab pan-ethnicity is regarded as a single ethnic group, then it constitutes one of the world's largest after Han Chinese."


It has nothing to do with today's geography and boundaries, which most of the arab people don't RECOGNIZE and were inflicted upon them when the Ottoman Empire was divided up.


Arab people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 20, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



Interesting take on the situation.




.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 20, 2013)

CaféAuLait;7120458 said:
			
		

> I don't get this whole argument about white, black, pink, yellow, or purple. They are caucasian, and to have Al Qaeda in Chechnya is common for some time.
> 
> 
> *In Pictures: Al Qaeda in the Caucasus*
> ...



Truly you have to understand the beast. This is a whole different ball game when it comes to them.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Many Americans, including most reactionaries, are very dull on geography.  Most know their backyards but not much else.



No shit.  when I have L'olLady telling moi that Canucks have to build a pipeline to the Gulf of Mexico so we can ship oil to China

I dont blame most people because I just loved geography as a kid so I don't expect much from others, but that one smoked me.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 20, 2013)

The first order of business should be to find out whether or not this Chechen attack means that Chechnya intend to open an American front for their islamic fighters.  If so, immediately stop all entries by Chechens and secure the borders.  No students no touristd.  No visitors.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> CaféAuLait;7120458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Chechen terrorists are very, very bad dudes and dudettes.  Think of an Islamic Sicilian Mafia.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 20, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Many Americans, including most reactionaries, are very dull on geography.  Most know their backyards but not much else.
> ...



I was 11 or 12, could not tell where Austria or Australia were on a map in class, and told myself that would never happen again.  Maps R My Fr'ends ever since.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





I adore learning about the world. I wish more could or would. I've been blessed enough to have travelled probably most of this good green earth called Canada and America.

If I ever have the money. Europe. To witness what all my family has told me about it. A dream is South America.

One day, one day. I'll just keep buying the lotto tickets.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Many Americans, including most reactionaries, are very dull on geography.  Most know their backyards but not much else.



It's the curse of being a large, important country. 

In the US, China and Russia much of the TV news is about the US, China and Russia. 

Whereas in Finland, much of the news is about the US, China and Russia!

Coming from small countries we need to travel to see different landscapes and cultures. I don't meet many Finns who have not been to 20 - 30 countries, anyway. 

But it makes sense that if you grow up in Wyoming your first trips are not to Spain, Italy and Asia, but to California, Florida and NYC.


----------



## blackcherry (Apr 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The first order of business should be to find out whether or not this Chechen attack means that Chechnya intend to open an American front for their islamic fighters.  If so, immediately stop all entries by Chechens and secure the borders.  No students no touristd.  No visitors.



You are an ass .
The kids were not even Chechen .
Regardless , first determine whether the incident  that looked and felt wrong ( imo) , was a False Flag .
Lots of evidence since -- that it was . 
Then look at the possible prime suspects with Moscow being top of the list .
Also bear in mind that looking at an atlas and reading Wiki for a few minutes is insufficient for really having a sensible opinion about what may have happened .
The only one certainty that I can advise is not to believe anything from mainstream sources .
Once hysteria has dropped , you will see more and more evidence surface which gives the whole matter far more complex and dark motives .


----------



## Saigon (Apr 21, 2013)

> The only one certainty that I can advise is not to believe anything from mainstream sources .



Exactly. 

The most reliable information comes from tin-foil hat wearing blogs run by people who think the US government is run by aliens.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...


Turks are not Arabs. Neither are Iranians.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 21, 2013)

Kosher - 



> That's because many turks are "arabs".



No, they are not. 

From the CIA factbook:

Turkish 70-75%, Kurdish 18%, other minorities 7-12% (2008 est.)

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/tu.html

Around Sanli Urfa there are some Syrian Arabs, but that is about it. 

It's very strange that just the other day you were blasting and sundry for their ignorance of this topic, and then post statements which don't exactly show great insight into the region.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 21, 2013)

I think the official percentage is around 1 percent..but my point was that whether or not you are arab has nothing to do with where you live, and everything to do with who you descend from, and what language you speak. It's not about where you reside.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The first order of business should be to find out whether or not this Chechen attack means that Chechnya intend to open an American front for their islamic fighters.  If so, immediately stop all entries by Chechens and secure the borders.  No students no touristd.  No visitors.



All Mexicans should be stopped because some bring drugs
All British should be stopped because of a shoe bomber
All Chinese should be stopped because..whatever you fancy
All ......... (fill in the gap with whoever you fancy hating) should be stopped because..whatever you fancy

That, of course, means all Americans should be banned from the whole world because some Americans are rapists, torturers and/or murdering bastards.







Do you agree?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 21, 2013)

Nope, I don't agree.

Fuck Islam. It's a criminal, oppressive ideology and the people who LIE in order to prevent us from protecting ourselves from the fucking killing faggot criminals who abound and who have lots and lots of support from Islamic High Finance are just as bad as the pathetic loons who blow themeselves up.

That means you. Fuck you, fuck Islam, and who gives a shit that some of your terrorists got beat up and embarassed. I don't give a shit. I don't think anyone I personally know  cares because they know those little freaks for the pieces of dirt they are. Those little crapheads probably loved every minute of it.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 21, 2013)

mememe said:


> Americans in all their intellectual glory!!!!!   LOL!!!
> 
> Mistakes on social media make Czech ambassador state: Czech Republic is not Chechnya | Fox News
> 
> ...



Americans don't seem to learn any geography in school. Many seem to confuse Thailand with Taiwan and so on. 
Perhaps this reflects on the American school system.

Of course, I hear the usual bleat, "I'll bet most people don't know where Alabama or Florida is" but that's just an attempt to hide blind ignorance and/or stupidity.

I don't believe you can make serious comment on a subject when you can't even get the country right. 
Wouldn't be so bad if the two were similar but they aren't even close (Geographically or demographically).


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 21, 2013)

I find it telling that even the so-called "innocent" douche who was initially pulled in and questioned wasn't supposed to be here and got his stupid wetback ass sent back home to the shithole from whence he came.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Nope, I don't agree.
> 
> Fuck Islam. It's a criminal, oppressive ideology
> 
> faggot criminals



Yes, I see how open minded you are so I must become Jewish in order to share your enlightenment.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Nope, I don't agree.
> 
> Fuck Islam. It's a criminal, oppressive ideology and the people who LIE in order to prevent us from protecting ourselves from the fucking killing faggot criminals who abound and who have lots and lots of support from Islamic High Finance are just as bad as the pathetic loons who blow themeselves up.
> 
> That means you. Fuck you, fuck Islam, and who gives a shit that some of your terrorists got beat up and embarassed. I don't give a shit. I don't think anyone I personally know  cares because they know those little freaks for the pieces of dirt they are. Those little crapheads probably loved every minute of it.



Very 'Christian' of you.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 21, 2013)

Indofred said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Americans in all their intellectual glory!!!!!   LOL!!!
> ...



We don't have to worry about borders, we own everything.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 21, 2013)

Now go make me some curry, abdullah.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 21, 2013)

Indofred said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I don't agree.
> ...


Well, Fred, that would probably make you less inclined to hijack planeloads of innocent people, and ram them into buildings full of innocent people, or, bomb marathons and shit like that.

Hell, Fred, it might also make ya' less inclined to stone a woman to death for walking in FRONT of you, or running a daughter over with a car for wearing "skinny jeans" and make-up.

What say you, there, Fred?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > The only one certainty that I can advise is not to believe anything from mainstream sources .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coming from a liberal who no doubt thinks that our government is being taken over by overly religious theocrats... thats funny. Hey, didn't global warming cause that meteor to hit Russia last month?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Nope, I don't agree.
> 
> Fuck Islam. It's a criminal, oppressive ideology and the people who LIE in order to prevent us from protecting ourselves from the fucking killing faggot criminals who abound and who have lots and lots of support from Islamic High Finance are just as bad as the pathetic loons who blow themeselves up.
> 
> That means you. Fuck you, fuck Islam, and who gives a shit that some of your terrorists got beat up and embarassed. I don't give a shit. I don't think anyone I personally know  cares because they know those little freaks for the pieces of dirt they are. Those little crapheads probably loved every minute of it.



Strong feelings are understandable at a time like this, but don't lose yourself entirely.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 21, 2013)

I've always grappled with this logic. First we are told not to judge Islam for the actions of their fringe movements, yet we are to judge all gun owners by the actions of a few crazed criminals who happened carry out their misdeeds with a gun. Why is that?

If Islam were truly a religion of peace, why don't they speak out publicly and condemn this behavior?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> I've always grappled with this logic. First we are told not to judge Islam for the actions of their fringe movements, yet we are to judge all gun owners by the actions of a few crazed criminals who happened carry out their misdeeds with a gun. Why is that?
> 
> If Islam were truly a religion of peace, why don't they speak out publicly and condemn this behavior?


Because the VERY FEW that would, would no doubt have a target pinned on their back by fellow muslims for doing so.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 21, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I've always grappled with this logic. First we are told not to judge Islam for the actions of their fringe movements, yet we are to judge all gun owners by the actions of a few crazed criminals who happened carry out their misdeeds with a gun. Why is that?
> ...



Then that would suggest (contrary to popular belief) that terrorism is an acceptable practice in mainstream Islam. Very telling.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 21, 2013)

> Coming from a liberal who no doubt thinks that our government is being taken over by overly religious theocrats..



What on earth are you talking about? Where did I ever say anything even remotely like that?


> If Islam were truly a religion of peace, why don't they speak out publicly and condemn this behavior?



They do, and vocally, and often...but this is not reported on nutcase blogs.

Honestly - why would you expect to know what mainstream Islam thinks when you have never visited an Islamic country?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Honestly - why would you expect to know what mainstream Islam thinks when you have never visited an Islamic country?


Muslim condemnation is muted at best. Seems to me many believe they know what Americans think without having been there. Saigon, are you under the impression that you are the only one who's ever traveled?

I feel another wimpy  neg rep coming on.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 21, 2013)

Meathead - 



> Muslim condemnation is muted at best.



And you know this how?

Do you expect a Muslim to come and knock and your door and inform you that the local mosque made a statement condeming violence?



> Seems to me many believe they know what Americans think without having been there.



Really? You haven't been to the US?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> I've always grappled with this logic. First we are told not to judge Islam for the actions of their fringe movements, yet we are to judge all gun owners by the actions of a few crazed criminals who happened carry out their misdeeds with a gun. Why is that?



because 1 they are hypocrites


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> If Islam were truly a religion of peace, why don't they speak out publicly and condemn this behavior?



Did you hear the uncle of these two fucking scumbags? He's been pretty clear.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > Coming from a liberal who no doubt thinks that our government is being taken over by overly religious theocrats..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, I make use of the internet. I study religion as a hobby. What on Earth am I going on about? One obnoxious retort deserves another.

Bold:

Links.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 21, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly - why would you expect to know what mainstream Islam thinks when you have never visited an Islamic country?
> ...



--LOL

bingo 

--LOL


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > If Islam were truly a religion of peace, why don't they speak out publicly and condemn this behavior?
> ...



Did you hear their father? Bit of a family feud going on if you haven't noticed.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > Coming from a liberal who no doubt thinks that our government is being taken over by overly religious theocrats..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have.....Three tours.....And NO, they don't vocally speak out,....for it would be the death of they and their families for doing so......And, you don't trust them either....You treat them with respect, while keeping an eye on them at all times, with a finger always on the trigger, no matter who they are....It's just the way it is.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Saigon, are you under the impression that you are the only one who's ever traveled?






Are you kidding? You have to ask? His entire sense of self is based primarily on that idiotic assumption.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 21, 2013)

> I make use of the internet.



And that is probably part of the problem. 

While there may be a lot of great resources on the Islamic world available, few of them are in English, and for every good resource there are probably ten that are no more helpful to you in coming to understand Islam than gardening forums. 

Can you imagine what impressions a young Syrian guy might get of the US if his only source of information is boards like this?

To understand any complex and alien culture requires years of reading, travel, study and particularly discussion with people from that culture who are willing to explain and discuss different elements. It's not something any of us can do in a half hour.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 21, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> I have.....Three tours.....And NO, they don't vocally speak out,....for it would be the death of they and their families for doing so......And, you don't trust them either....You treat them with respect, while keeping an eye on them at all times, with a finger always on the trigger, no matter who they are....It's just the way it is.



Jesus wept....with all due respect, dude, do you not think that wearing a uniform and pointing a gun at someone might just somehow get a little in the way of a free and open discussion on their culture?!

I am sure in three tours you learned an immense amount about whatever country you were in, but it may not have been the most objective way to learn.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > I have.....Three tours.....And NO, they don't vocally speak out,....for it would be the death of they and their families for doing so......And, you don't trust them either....You treat them with respect, while keeping an eye on them at all times, with a finger always on the trigger, no matter who they are....It's just the way it is.
> ...


Yeah, that would be advisable,..just leave it alone.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 21, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Saigon, are you under the impression that you are the only one who's ever traveled?



No, only when I am talking to you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > I make use of the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, I've been studying Islam for a couple of years, Saigon. It's not like I just jumped in here with 30 minutes of knowledge, buddy.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...





So I guess not every Muslim in the world thinks, speaks, and acts exactly alike, huh? This filthy fucking dog needs to be kept alive just long enough to squeeze every drop of info from him then put down as horribly as possible, but condemning a billion other people out of hand is going too far. There are many, many murderous scumbags and cowards in the world, from every corner of the globe and of every race, creed, and religion, but I don't want to destroy the planet earth to make sure we get them all. We can crush the enemies of America without limit or hesitation while still remaining rational and preserving our principles.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Uh, I've been studying Islam for a couple of years, Saigon. It's not like I just jumped in here with 30 minutes of knowledge, buddy.



I'm please to hear that, TK, and congratulations on that. It's got to be a good move. 

Although this doesn't explain to me why you would expect to be aware of what Muslims say to each other, either in the Middle East or in the US.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Jesus wept....I aren't [sic] even going to start....





Apparently you "aren't" going to bother trying to improve your English...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > I have.....Three tours.....And NO, they don't vocally speak out,....for it would be the death of they and their families for doing so......And, you don't trust them either....You treat them with respect, while keeping an eye on them at all times, with a finger always on the trigger, no matter who they are....It's just the way it is.
> ...


I've witnessed their "culture"....I've seen the mass graves, the bullet riddled bodies of those who dared speak out...Witnessed an islamic woman get cold cocked in the mouth by her "loving" husband, for simply accepting a Snickers bar from an american soldier, to give to her kid.

Yeah, it's a "religion" of peace alright....What it is, is an ideaology based on oppression and abuse, as set forth in the Koran, period!


----------



## Sallow (Apr 21, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



What you witnessed were people stressed out from war.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


Nooooo, I witnessed the true face of their culture, up close and personal, period.

As I said, you treat 'em with respect, as you would any human being, but you NEVER trust 'em, nor do you ever forget what their "culture" is based on.....And, you damn sure never forget what their "culture" is based on, when you see daughters run over by cars, IN THIS COUNTRY, for simply being too "americanized," and then see the wife and family defend the muslim father/s who did it, because she supposedly tarnished their bullshit honor....You also don't forget what their culture is based on, when you see a woman beheaded, IN THIS COUNTRY, by her muslim husband, for supposedly tarnishing his bullshit "honor."


----------



## Sallow (Apr 21, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



You witnessed this, where, exactly?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, I've been studying Islam for a couple of years, Saigon. It's not like I just jumped in here with 30 minutes of knowledge, buddy.
> ...



Actions speak louder than words my friend.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Unkotare, although there is a small percentage of Islam who claim to be Jihadis or Terrorists, they have to have such a grip on the religion that many of them either agree or choose not to speak out about the heinous acts they perpetrate. These people have muftis and and clerics issuing out fatwas and creeds, telling them what to do or think.. yeah a lot of them do think, speak and act alike.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




What's "a lot," professor?


----------



## Indofred (Apr 21, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I, subtle as I am, say you're talking utter bollocks.
Try wandering over to Indonesia and taking a look at Islam here.
You, as many uneducated people do, are mixing up local culture with Islam.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> I've always grappled with this logic. First we are told not to judge Islam for the actions of their fringe movements, yet we are to judge all gun owners by the actions of a few crazed criminals who happened carry out their misdeeds with a gun. Why is that?
> 
> If Islam were truly a religion of peace, why don't they speak out publicly and condemn this behavior?



We commonly do but it doesn't make the news.
On a personal note, fuck all terrorists.

There you go, I've just condemned all terrorists (again) but the idiots still assure me I'm guilty because I'm a Muslim.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



As in 1.5 billion? 310 million of us follow the lead of one man, so do 1.5 billion follow the lead of their clerics, imams and muftis. Every country requires a leader, and so does every faith. Islam is caught in the grips of radicalism right now, believe it or not.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 21, 2013)

Indofred said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I've always grappled with this logic. First we are told not to judge Islam for the actions of their fringe movements, yet we are to judge all gun owners by the actions of a few crazed criminals who happened carry out their misdeeds with a gun. Why is that?
> ...




At least you do then... but surely you don't speak for all of them do you? I'm looking for a consensus here, not just one random Muslim on a forum. Come on people!


----------



## Indofred (Apr 21, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I'll add something else.
Indonesia is about 86% Muslim. That means the people you see have an 86% chance of being Muslims.
A challenge to all and anyone.

Count the number of people in the photos and tell me how many conform to the stereotype of Muslims, as farted out on this forum.
Then ask yourself a question.
If the image in your mind is incorrect; is the rest of your perception equally wrong?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-global-topics/236791-page-47-and-a-strange-fruit.html

Sorry I haven't updated it for a while but I've been really busy so haven't had a lot of spare time.

I'll post one image on here.
These girls are from a Muslim school in Purwokerto, Indonesia.
Are they oppressed Muslim women, being beaten up and forced to wear crappy black clothes?


----------



## blackcherry (Apr 21, 2013)

Indofred said:


> We commonly do but it doesn't make the news.
> On a personal note, fuck all terrorists.
> 
> There you go, I've just condemned all terrorists (again) but the idiots still assure me I'm guilty because I'm a Muslim.



Be careful . You are talking about  American Terrorists who make up the biggest terrorist organisation on the planet .
Yet they still lose every conflict they create .


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> 310 million of us follow the lead of one man.




Who is "us," and who is this "one man"?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> 1.5 billion follow the lead of their clerics, imams and muftis. Every country requires a leader, and so does every faith. .




I thought you claimed that you had studied Islam?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 billion follow the lead of their clerics, imams and muftis. Every country requires a leader, and so does every faith. .
> ...



I did. But that shouldn't stop me from having my own opinions, right?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > 310 million of us follow the lead of one man.
> ...



Surely you aren't that naive.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




Didn't you say 1.5 bilion all think, speak, and act alike?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...





Please answer my question.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




It should mean you are not completely ignorant of the subject.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I'm not sure what actions you would expect a normal, middle class family in the Islamic world to take against terrorists. Go out and kill them?

I've talked to a few people who sounded really angry when they talked about terorrists, and what they are doing in the name of Islam. They sounded to me like they meant it, and I'm sure their friends and neighbours know who they feel. 

It's just not that easy to reign in hot heads and firebrands in another part of town.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


There's a lot that can be done to prevent radicalization among American Muslims. 

Muslim-American communities should widely disseminate their condemnation of terrorism and violence, and those statements should be publicized.  Law enforcement has a role to play as well, by making efforts to increase the level of trust and communication with such communities. This could include the cultivation of Muslim-American informants, a policy that could be developed and openly discussed with community leaders.

Policymakers should include Muslim-Americans in their outreach efforts, and public officials should attend events at mosques, as they do churches and synagogues.  A study of Islamic terrorism in the US and Europe reveal one of the major causes of the radicalization is the lack of integration into the community.  This is typified by statements of one of the Boston bombers in which he discussed his lack of understand Americans.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 21, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> 
> 
> One of the pressure cookers has a serial number that is legible. That can be tracked.
> ...



When I started this thread it was entitled EVIDENCE,, we have some heavy handed editing going on here why I don't know.


----------



## Wroberson (Apr 21, 2013)

People are innocent until proven guilty yet 82% of the people responding to the poll say he has no rights.

Dead or alive I will argue for deportation.  It is allowed by law.

End of story...


----------



## Meathead (Apr 21, 2013)

Wroberson said:


> People are innocent until proven guilty yet 82% of the people responding to the poll say he has no rights.
> 
> Dead or alive I will argue for deportation.  It is allowed by law.
> 
> End of story...


Odd, you would argue for simple deportation for someone who either has a green card or citizenship? I would argue for the death penalty, but that Massachusetts does not have one. As a matter of fact, the death penalty seems fair and just under any relative circumstances.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 21, 2013)

Wroberson said:


> People are innocent until proven guilty yet 82% of the people responding to the poll say he has no rights.
> 
> Dead or alive I will argue for deportation.  It is allowed by law.
> 
> End of story...



you're going to deport a dead person? gross!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 21, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> ...



The name of this thread DID change.

And thankfully, this time, I played no role in it happening.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 21, 2013)

Indofred said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I've always grappled with this logic. First we are told not to judge Islam for the actions of their fringe movements, yet we are to judge all gun owners by the actions of a few crazed criminals who happened carry out their misdeeds with a gun. Why is that?
> ...



I heard the uncle. He was screaming proud and loud at how his nephews had shamed him, Islam and the family. CJOB up here in Canada. 

I know you scream. I know you condemn. You just have no voice in the MSM in America. It's like they don't want you to exist. 

It's like they don't want moderates to exist. I don't get it.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 21, 2013)

They're progressives, and as such, they don't approve of a free press.

Or rather, they see "free" as "free to bury and create news as we see best for our politics..."


----------



## Indofred (Apr 21, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



...or make up a load of old bull and claim it as fact.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 21, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



And America could stop interfering in and invading Muslim countries.
That may well help.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 21, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



What countries? Afghanistan is an obvious one because of the Taliban and the homebodies of Bin Laden and that little "piss us off" called 9 mother fucking 11. 

Iraq only because the writing was on the wall the the two whacko sons were going to take power from crazy daddy and needed to be stopped. 

So what other countries?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 21, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


I agree but sometime you have no choice when they are allowing terrorist to train and plan attacks on the US and our allies.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 21, 2013)

I still want to know what Islamic countries America has invaded. Afghanistan and Iraq out of the picture. 

I'm not going to allow that poster to get away with that blanket statement. 

So back up your shit Indofred.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



What you suggest would make sense if we were dealing with people who were sophisticated in the ways of Western culture.  What we are dealing with are tribal, third world, ignorant, barbarians who have no idea what democracy is about, and they are pushing the dogma of "Johnny Jihad" in this country.  Foreign Muslims are the enemy sworn to kill us all.  Get your head out of the sand.  This is a religious war, America did not ask for.

The Russians learned years ago that the only way you control these animals is with force, and treating them like the cattle they are.

*Again, if the the Boston Marathon Bombers had never been allowed into this country, there never would have been a Boston Marathon Bombing.  This is not rocket science.




.
*


----------



## petro (Apr 21, 2013)

Those defending moderate Muslims, of which I am convinced there are none go to

http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...caused-the-two-boston-bombers-to-do-it-9.html
here is a so-called moderate making some interesting statements.
Judge for yourself.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 21, 2013)

petro said:


> Those defending moderate Muslims, of which I am convinced there are none go to
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...caused-the-two-boston-bombers-to-do-it-9.html
> here is a so-called moderate making some interesting statements.
> Judge for yourself.


Perception is not reality.  The data simply does not support your conclusion.  On the FBIs official website, there exists a chronological list of all terrorist attacks committed on U.S. soil from the year 1980 all the way to 2005.  According to this data, there were more Jewish acts of terrorism within the United States than Islamic (7% vs 6%).
Of the 2.6 Muslims in the US less that .003% have been involve in terrorist acts.  

All Terrorists are Muslims...Except the 94% that Aren't | loonwatch.com


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 21, 2013)

Galnuc said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I still want to know what Islamic countries America has invaded. Afghanistan and Iraq out of the picture.
> ...



Not the same at all. Not the same at all as an invasion. 

I'm big on words. And definitions. I don't mess around. 
So should I decimate your argument or would you like to rephrase it? Because you do make good points. You truly do. 

I'm just trying to figure out our playing field here.


----------



## petro (Apr 21, 2013)

Flopper said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Those defending moderate Muslims, of which I am convinced there are none go to
> ...



Apparently you misunderstand the conclusion. It is not whether most terrorists are Muslim, but whether they have the support of those calling themselves moderate. There is no available data on that, so the pie charts on your fringe site mean nothing to me.
Oh, and I asked others to judge for themselves, that means they can come to their own conclusions if that's okay with you.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 21, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


How many Muslim civilians has the US maimed, murdered, incarcerated, or displaced since 1991?
Since the answer numbers in the millions, the overwhelming majority of the world's one billion Muslims should be applauded for their restraint. Unless you believe in American Exceptionalism?


----------



## petro (Apr 21, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Better question...How many Muslims die at the hand of Muslims in the frenzy to protest the great evil west?
You are a fucking moron!!


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Wroberson said:
> 
> 
> > People are innocent until proven guilty yet 82% of the people responding to the poll say he has no rights.
> ...



He would be eligible for the death penalty under federal laws that apply to this case, if he is tried in civilian court.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...




That kind of bullshit excuse-making does NOT inspire sympathy or understanding.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 21, 2013)

Galnuc said:


> I would actually consider Somalia an invasion as we were part of a UN force to impose an outside government on the natives. .





How many Somalis have you spoken with about this?


----------



## Zona (Apr 21, 2013)

asaratis said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Let's talk about the evidence as seen on TV.
> ...



I hope they find out something more on these "apes".


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 21, 2013)

Galnuc said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Galnuc said:
> ...



We are coming at it from two different angles but yet the same. Interesting.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 21, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I totally agree with everything you say here. 

I also suspect much of this does go on behind the scences, and we'd never get to hear about it. It just doesn't make for exciting news.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 22, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



You invaded Afghanistan when Bush blamed Saudis for 9/11
You invaded Iraq to get the WMD that didn't exist
You bombed Indonesia.

I'll post a few more when you explain those.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2013)

Indofred said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...




You're not this stupid. You are grasping for excuses.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 22, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Not at all. I'm simply stating the commonly given reason for various groups to attack Americans.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 22, 2013)

We bombed Indonesia? are you making up stories Fred?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2013)

Politico said:


> Forgive him. Rightyloons can't help themselves.



Where you Leftybigots had it all figured out - IT WAZ DA NRA....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive him. Rightyloons can't help themselves.
> ...



and of course the Tea Party


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


>



No fucktard, we know where it is. You Leftybigots no doubt think it's in Georgia and full of NRA members...


----------



## Saigon (Apr 22, 2013)

Who is going to be the first person to point out that the map is wrong??!!

I'm glad people know where Chechenya is - a shame they couldn't find a map that knew as much....!


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...




So you recognize that these bullshit excuses and false conclusions are no justification for terrorism?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 22, 2013)

And you ignore terrorism perpetrated by the greatest purveyor of violence on the planet?

"Ten years after the 2003 U.S. invasion in Iraq, medical professionals are witnessing an abnormally high number of cases of cancer and birth defects. Scientists suspect the rise is tied to the use of depleted uranium and white phosphorus in military assaults."

Birth Defect Rates In Fallujah 'Surpass Hiroshima And Nagasaki' | Occupy America


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> And you ignore terrorism perpetrated by the greatest purveyor of violence on the planet?
> 
> "Ten years after the 2003 U.S. invasion in Iraq, medical professionals are witnessing an abnormally high number of cases of cancer and birth defects. Scientists suspect the rise is tied to the use of depleted uranium and white phosphorus in military assaults."
> 
> Birth Defect Rates In Fallujah 'Surpass Hiroshima And Nagasaki' | Occupy America



George, are you part of Al Qaeda?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Who is going to be the first person to point out that the map is wrong??!!
> 
> I'm glad people know where Chechenya is - a shame they couldn't find a map that knew as much....!



It didn't seem worth the effort.

It isn't THAT far off.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > And you ignore terrorism perpetrated by the greatest purveyor of violence on the planet?
> ...


Do you "advise" Goldman Sachs?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > And you ignore terrorism perpetrated by the greatest purveyor of violence on the planet?
> ...




As a Communist he is opposed to religion, so that wouldn't work out too well.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Do you "advise" Goldman Sachs?



Do I LOOK like Barack Obama?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 22, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> And you ignore terrorism perpetrated by the greatest purveyor of violence on the planet?
> 
> "Ten years after the 2003 U.S. invasion in Iraq, medical professionals are witnessing an abnormally high number of cases of cancer and birth defects. Scientists suspect the rise is tied to the use of depleted uranium and white phosphorus in military assaults."
> 
> Birth Defect Rates In Fallujah 'Surpass Hiroshima And Nagasaki' | Occupy America



What does that have to do with Chechnya asshole?


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2013)

> The surviving suspect in the Boston Marathon bombings remained under heavy guard in a hospital Saturday, with an injury to his neck complicating how he would be interrogated and held for trial.
> 
> The neck wound apparently did not initially silence Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, 19, who was swearing profusely in the ambulance ride after his final confrontation with the FBI, according to a source familiar with the case.


Police tell of showdown with Boston bombing suspects - latimes.com


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2013)

> The 19-year old Dzhokhar was between life and death, 'intubated and sedated' with a throat wound. Boston Mayor Tom Menino voiced concerns Sunday that authorities might never be able to question him at all.
> 
> One thing remains unclear though &#8211; how the young man could walk out of the boat he was hiding in already with a throat wound that he was later almost dying from.







?Boston Bombers? Tsarnaev brothers: Where the dots won't connect ? RT Op-Edge


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2013)

> the only information the FBI has provided thus far indicating their potential involvement have been pictures with circles around their faces.


Official Story Surrounding Manhunt for Boston Marathon Bombing Suspects Riddled with Inconsistencies - BlackListedNews.com


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2013)

> the rights of the citizen SUSPECT is already raging.   Senator Lindsey Graham suggests not, that this is a terrorist and the public safety exception appliesno need to Mirandize, go ahead and extract information by any means necessary.  Again, to put this in perspective, Lindsey Graham was one of the senators that voted against expanding background checks, presumably fearing infringement of rights (without blatantly saying it was playing politics).  So the lesson learned from what this senator has told us this week is that some amendments are binding, others are not, but well leave that determination up to the government.  The right to bear arms is not to be infringed upon (to include any gross distortion of the meaning of infringement) meanwhile American citizens 4th amendment rights can arbitrarily be taken away should we (read government with consensus approval) deem the actions extra gross.  This determination of grossness, of course, is credibility.  But what about the Aurora shooter? He is getting a trial, he is receiving due process and he killed 12 and injured 58.  He even told authorities that his place was boobie trapped with explosives.  But apparently that was not a terrorist attack, that wasnt a Muslim, it wasnt a bomb; it was a gun so it was not a public safety exception.  But with a quarter of the fatalities Senator Graham believes that the public safety exception is applicable.  But how many deaths and injuries have been incurred by terrorism since 9/11 on our soil?  What about other crime?  We do not live in a time of great threat, we just have been convinced we dothe threat is just as significant as it was before 9/11.  These senseless acts will occur from time to time, they did long before 9/11 and will continue to long after; the power of a lunatic acting individually is that they can slip through the cracksit will never be 100% stopped.  Fortunately reality suggests that we do not live in a world littered with these lone lunaticsvery rarely do they manifest.
> 
> The real fear from terrorism is the repercussions of our fears of terrorism.   The threat of losing more liberties under the flag of terrorism is a much more real threat to us than blood spilt by terrorism.  Not affording the suspects due process gives terrorism all the credibility it relies upon to be successful.  It is visual, so if it is believed to be the greatest threat, it is successful.  The person who committed these heinous acts of violence needs this notoriety to send their message and Senator Graham is suggesting we give them exactly what they want.


Exploiting the Fears of Terrorism 1-800-Politics.com


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 22, 2013)

I knew the usual crew of conspiracy assholes would soon enough be telling us all about how the gubmint must be cobbling "the story" against two innocent boys together.

Damn, the conspiracy loons are tiresome.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 22, 2013)

Galnuc said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I knew the usual crew of conspiracy assholes would soon enough be telling us all about how the gubmint must be cobbling "the story" against two innocent boys together.
> ...



^ dishonesty.

The complete assclown "jos" absolutely is off the deep end in the murky world of conspiracy bullshit.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/7132324-post981.html

Learn how to read and grasp the import of words.

Maybe then you can engage in worthwhile conversation.  Until then, you are just a void.


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2013)

> A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed


Second Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Does it say anything about the right to ammo? 





> No, just buy it all up


What about re-loaders? 





> ban the sale of explosive/black powder





> While we're at it, how can we use the information in a court we have got by "illegal" wire taps


set a precedent by removing the requirement of reading someone there "rights"


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 22, 2013)

Galnuc said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Galnuc said:
> ...



Listen, you fuckwit.

They are not answerable to you.

They do not have to meet your irrational and irrelevant "demands" as to a time frame for answering, either.

Go suck a bag of dicks.


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> ^ dishonesty.
> 
> The complete assclown "jos" absolutely is off the deep end in the murky world of conspiracy bullshit.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/7132324-post981.html
> 
> ...



yea, they robbed the 7/11 too, right?


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2013)

> Boston marathon bombing happened on same day as 'controlled explosion' drill by Boston bomb squad


Boston marathon bombing happened on same day as 'controlled explosion' drill by Boston bomb squad



> The question is: Who are the terrorists? It's far too early to take an informed guess on all this. However, it is indisputable that the FBI is actively engaged in carrying out bomb plots in the United States, then halting them at the last minute to "catch the terrorists." This fact has been covered by the New York Times, among other publications.
> 
> Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/039926_Boston_marathon_bombing_terrorism.html#ixzz2RE03dqff


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 22, 2013)

The Chechens are well respresented here.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 22, 2013)

Galnuc said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Galnuc said:
> ...



What is irrational is you thinking YOU have some fucking claim or right to demand that evidence.

Fuck you.  You aren't shit.

That which is "evidence" will get disclosed in an orderly fashion subject to the  rules of law and established procedures.   It need not be disclosed to useless clumps of crap like you.

Bear in mind.  You are nothing.  

It will almost certainly get disclosed to the attorney(s) representing the accused defendant.  

Nobody gives a rat's twat what YOU think you might like to look at.  Go suck a bag of dicks, you useless twat.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > And you ignore terrorism perpetrated by the greatest purveyor of violence on the planet?
> ...


In the last twenty years the US government has murdered, maimed, incarcerated, and displaced millions of innocent Muslim civilians not unlike the much smaller number of innocent US civilians murdered and maimed in Boston last Monday.

Muslims from Chechnya to Iraq know why the US continues killing Muslim children with drone strike$ from Paki$tan to Yemen. Do you expect all one billion of them to respond nonviolently?

BTW, did you notice the bombing news out of Iraq on the same day as the Marathon?
Bombs timed to disrupt elections.
Dozens killed.
Hundreds wounded.
Think that might BLOWBACK over "The Land of the Free" someday.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> In the last twenty years the US government has murdered, maimed, incarcerated, and displaced millions of innocent Muslim civilians not unlike the much smaller number of innocent US civilians murdered and maimed in Boston last Monday.
> 
> Muslims from Chechnya to Iraq know why the US continues killing Muslim children with drone strike$ from Paki$tan to Yemen. Do you expect all one billion of them to respond nonviolently?
> 
> ...



That made me shed a tear for you poor terrorists..


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 22, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



*The big declarative statement, but not a fact link or detail to support a word of it!

**



*

I think this guy is some kind of Johnny Jihad.​


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 22, 2013)

We have Chechen terrorists here now which means we have a whole different breed of nasty.  The kind of people who would strip an entire school of children naked chase them out the door to their parents and shoot them in the back as they ran.   Chechens kill for pleasure.   It was not an accident that one of those bombs was put next to an eight year old boy.  He was targeted.  

Anyone who excuses this kinds of acts is actually worse than the terrorists themselves.  They provide the fertilizer so this kind of terrorism can grow.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 22, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


"Iraq War (2003-today)
The current Iraq war has generated millions of refugees and internally displaced persons. As of 2007 more Iraqis have lost their homes and become refugees than the population of any other country. Over 4,700,000 people, more than 16% of the Iraqi population, have become uprooted.[169] 

"Of these, about 2 million have fled Iraq and flooded other countries, and 2.7 million are estimated to be refugees inside Iraq, with nearly 100,000 Iraqis fleeing to Syria and Jordan each month.[170][171][172] Only *1% of the total Iraqi displaced population was estimated to be in the Western countries*.[173]"

Spend less time at the beach, boy.

Refugee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 22, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> We have Chechen terrorists here now which means we have a whole different breed of nasty.  The kind of people who would strip an entire school of children naked chase them out the door to their parents and shoot them in the back as they ran.   Chechens kill for pleasure.   It was not an accident that one of those bombs was put next to an eight year old boy.  He was targeted.
> 
> Anyone who excuses this kinds of acts is actually worse than the terrorists themselves.  They provide the fertilizer so this kind of terrorism can grow.


Those who support drone US strikes on naked Muslim children praying over their mangled parents deserve a Pat Tillman time in Chechnya. When are you signing up?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 22, 2013)

petro said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


True, there is no data as to the number of Muslims that support the terrorists.  Also, "support" can imply anything from helping to build a bomb to an opinion that those being accused of terrorism are innocent.  Therefore, your statement that there are no moderate Muslims, is not supported by any facts but rather is pure conjecture.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 23, 2013)

There is little moderation in the Islamic world.  Moderation, being a relative term, might mean someone who supports suicide bombers in Israel but not elsewhere, or condones the attacks on military targets but not civilian.

There are some moderate Muslims found primarily in SE Asia but they are more than offset by a relative radicalism that permeates so much of the religion.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Meathead said:


> There is little moderation in the Islamic world.  Moderation, being a relative term, might mean someone who supports suicide bombers in Israel but not elsewhere, or condones the attacks on military targets but not civilian.
> 
> There are some moderate Muslims found primarily in SE Asia but they are more than offset by a relative radicalism that permeates so much of the religion.



Nonsense, absolutely nonsense. 

Research repeatedly shows that more that th overwhelming majorty of Muslims do not support violence against any civilian target. It varies massively from country to country, of course, but in general there can be no question at all that support for terror against civilian targets is minor. 

For instance:

- 79% of Moroccans feel violence against civlians is NEVER justified, and 5% say it is rarely justified. 
- 66% of Indonesians feel violence against civilians is never justified, and 18% rarely justified. 
- 66% of Turks feel violence against civilians is never justified, and 6% rarely justified. 

How does that tally with their being "little" moderation?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 23, 2013)

Meathead said:


> There is little moderation in the Islamic world.  Moderation, being a relative term, might mean someone who supports suicide bombers in Israel but not elsewhere, or condones the attacks on military targets but not civilian.
> 
> There are some moderate Muslims found primarily in SE Asia but they are more than offset by a relative radicalism that permeates so much of the religion.


There are plenty of moderate Muslims in the US, that have no tolerance for terrorist.  I know because because one of my family has been married to a Muslim for over 20 years.  Yes, there are Muslim in the US that hate Americans and there are Americans that hate Muslims, but most of us don't hate others because of their religion or the color of their skin.  We judge people as individuals.


----------



## blackcherry (Apr 23, 2013)

How was a hand cuffed and naked Tamerlan killed?
Dzhokhar climbed out of the boat unaided with no visible wounds . Where were the guns , grenades etc and how did he get that amazing wound which appeared later . 
Those naughty Seals and members of The Craft .


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 23, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > There is little moderation in the Islamic world.  Moderation, being a relative term, might mean someone who supports suicide bombers in Israel but not elsewhere, or condones the attacks on military targets but not civilian.
> ...



Yeah..............we've got such "moderate" Christians.

Wanna talk about the shootings of doctors and the bombings of abortion clinics in the name of Christianity?

Radicals are everywhere..................wanna talk about the Westboro Baptist Church?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > There is little moderation in the Islamic world.  Moderation, being a relative term, might mean someone who supports suicide bombers in Israel but not elsewhere, or condones the attacks on military targets but not civilian.
> ...


I suggest look at your own stats from moderate Muslim countries contrast them with world opinion. Imagine those totals in places like Yeman, Palestine  and Somalia. You have a problem grasping the obvious because your dogmatic self- righteousness is incapable of accommodating it. I am skirting the issue of outright stupidity you'll notice.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Meathead - 

I think you forgot to admit that your basic claim is wrong. 

You claimed there was "little" moderacy - I just proved that there are literally tens of millions of Muslims who are Moderate. 

Please try and post honestly - it does mK for better debate.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Meathead -
> 
> I think you forgot to admit that your basic claim is wrong.
> 
> ...


You need to ask yourself questions like where else in the world would surveys like that be necessary. An occasional look beyond the superficial would help your predictably dogmatic arguments. You need to hold yourself to a higher standard to teeny bopper publicly-educated and self-righteous Americans. Man up ffs!


----------



## Sallow (Apr 23, 2013)

Meathead said:


> There is little moderation in the Islamic world.  Moderation, being a relative term, might mean someone who supports suicide bombers in Israel but not elsewhere, or condones the attacks on military targets but not civilian.
> 
> *There are some moderate Muslims found primarily in SE Asia *but they are more than offset by a relative radicalism that permeates so much of the religion.



You just contradicted yourself in one post. Grats.

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/id.html


Indonesia has the largest Muslim population in the world and is pretty peaceful.

It's also working with other countries to kill and capture members of Al Qaeda.



> The Indonesian Government has worked with other countries to apprehend and prosecute perpetrators of major bombings linked to militant Islamism and Al-Qaeda.[72] The deadliest bombing killed 202 people (including 164 international tourists) in the Bali resort town of Kuta in 2002.[73] The attacks, and subsequent travel warnings issued by other countries, severely damaged Indonesia's tourism industry and foreign investment prospects.[74]


Indonesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sallow (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Meathead -
> 
> I think you forgot to admit that your basic claim is wrong.
> 
> ...



It's a bit more than that..

Try Billions.

Islamic radicalism is actually pretty small.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 23, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > There is little moderation in the Islamic world.  Moderation, being a relative term, might mean someone who supports suicide bombers in Israel but not elsewhere, or condones the attacks on military targets but not civilian.
> ...


Swallow, you don't seem to know much, but Indonesia is in fact in SE Asia and moderate by Muslim standards, but even they are not without a radical element.

Bali bombings, 2002/2005:

Bali bombings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sometimes I despair vapidity of posters on these forums.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 23, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead -
> ...


Again, ignorance is no excuse. There are not "billions" of Muslims in the world whether moderate or radical. <sigh>


----------



## Sallow (Apr 23, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Swallow? Why no thank you Meatheadgiver.  I don't like homosexual sex..faggot.

And once again..you show how fucking stupid you truly are..

Indonesia isn't without radicals..just like nations that are predominately Christains aren't without radicals.

However, there are billions of people that follow the muslim religion. If a majority of them were "radical" as you and your other bigotted assholes contend, the world would be a smoldering ash.

And sometimes I really think that's what you assholes are hoping for..


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Meathead -

Do you accept that are millions of moderate Muslims in Turkey, Morocco, Bangladesh, Tunisia, Ghana, Senegal and Azerbaijan, for instance?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 23, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Swallow? Why no thank you Meatheadgiver.  I don't like homosexual sex..faggot.
> 
> And once again..you show how fucking stupid you truly are..
> 
> ...


I really don't care if you swallow or not. I am concerned that you think there are "billions" of adherents to Islam. Your public school education is woefully inept, but there are things you can do to educate yourself so you can express yourself without nonsense, misinformation and gratuitous profanity.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 23, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



There are close to 2 billion people that follow the religion.

There are probably less than 10 thousand "radicals" and even less people that act on that.

So even with so few radicals..they've seemed to cause alot of you to live in abject fear.

Imagine radicalizing the whole population of muslims?


----------



## Sallow (Apr 23, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Swallow? Why no thank you Meatheadgiver.  I don't like homosexual sex..faggot.
> ...



You asked me if you could swallow my jiz, meatsucker..

I declined.

Who's engaging in gratutious profanity? Faggot?



Don't start shit and then cry when called on it.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Meathead -
> 
> Do you accept that are millions of moderate Muslims in Turkey, Morocco, Bangladesh, Tunisia, Ghana, Senegal and Azerbaijan, for instance?



Of course he doesn't.

Conservatives want to live in a homogenized world.

One people. One god. One ethnicity.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Meathead -
> 
> Do you accept that are millions of moderate Muslims in Turkey, Morocco, Bangladesh, Tunisia, Ghana, Senegal and Azerbaijan, for instance?


Don't be daft. Of course I do. Unlike Swallow, I am not under the impression that there are billions of moderate Muslims and unlike you, I am not at all convinced that radicalism is not significant because 66% of Muslims in moderate states think civilians should not be targeted by terrorist. I find the 34% that do a significant problem indicative of a radicalized religion.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Meathead -

If your claim is now that there is a significant radical element in all Islamic countries, then I agree. I would alao agree that this is an issue the west can not overlook.

However, the fact that research shows that the great majority of Muslims do not support terrorist attacks against civilians shows that Moderate Islam does exist, and does constitute the majority of the Islamic population. 

You asked earlier why the research was necessary. It is necessary because people in the west so often make sweeping statements about Islam on the basis of ignorance. It is necessary because so many people in the west seem to think the entire Islamic world looks like Baghdad or Gaza. It is necessary because so few people in the west seem willing to go to the Islamic world and form tjeir own opinions. The same research also covered people in 30 othe countries, btw, not only in the Islamic world.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 23, 2013)

No, it is necessary because a full 34% of Muslims in two "moderate" countries actually support terrorist targeting of civilians. I find it ironic that you would supply those stats in an effort to mitigate Islamic radicalism. If a poll was taken in the US showing that 34% of Americans in liberal regions want to reintroduce the institution of slavery, I would certainly not introduce that to show racial tolerance.

The absurdity of taking such a poll of almost any non-Islamic population would be self-evident. Some times you have to think and analyze things yourself. Knee-jerk conclusions are of little value, especially if you are engaging with anyone say beyond the level of Swallow.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Meathead -
> 
> I think you forgot to admit that your basic claim is wrong.
> 
> You claimed there was "little" moderacy [sic]...





Yeah, maybe "moderation" is the word you were looking for, EFL Boy.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead -
> ...





You've got that exactly wrong, of course.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...





You know, someone with a brain would just change that incredibly stupid screen name instead of being constantly humiliated and then going into hysterics about it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 23, 2013)

unkotare said:


> sallow said:
> 
> 
> > meathead said:
> ...



--wow


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Meathead - 

Firstly, the fact that 66% of people in one country could never support a terror attack does not mean 44% always do. 

Secondly, I did not present the poll as evidence that everything is sweetness and light in the Islamic world, is presented it to prove that most people in the countries mentioned are, in fact, moderate. This does not mean that a radical element does not exist. 

Thirdly, the poll included 20 non-Islamic countries. Why you would consider that absurd I have no idea.

Lastly, does it not seem absurd even to you that you attack people for not thinking from themselves, and yet you have not actually been to many of the countries in question yourself?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Lastly, does it not seem absurd even to you that you attack people for not thinking from [sic] themselves, and yet you have not actually been to many of the countries in question yourself?





Aw, you meant to say "thinking 'for' themselves," huh? Keep trying.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Meathead -
> 
> Firstly, the fact that 66% of people in one country could never support a terror attack does not mean 44% always do.
> 
> ...


First off your math is shit, at least where percent means per hundred. Second, 66% saying they do not support targeting of civilians in terrorist attacks certainly does not mean 44%, or even 34% always do. It means that 34% think it is sometimes justified. Finally, how the fuck do you know where I have been and where I haven't been?

You can take that been-there-done-that shit and stick it where the sun doesn't shine, like Finland in winter. That crap doesn't work on me because, believe it or not, I am quite sure I am more traveled than you. And while I have never been to Finland, I do know the sun doesn't shine much in Finland, and that it is not a nation of self-righteous assholes. See how this works.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Meathead - 

Firstly, many of the people polled did not know if terror was ever justified - hence did not necessarily support it.

Secondly, I am always delighted to hear from people who have travelled extensively, particularly if they have travelled more extensively than I have. I've never actually said anything on this board avout how many countries I have been to because I tend to think it's a bit pretentious, but if it is important to you, I'd be delighted to compare.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Meathead -
> 
> Firstly, many of the people polled did not know if terror was ever justified - hence did not necessarily support it.
> 
> Secondly, I am always delighted to hear from people who have travelled extensively, particularly if they have travelled more extensively than I have. I've never actually said anything on this board avout how many countries I have been to because I tend to think it's a bit pretentious, but if it is important to you, I'd be delighted to compare.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Unkto - 

You are obvious very proud of your travels....by all means tell us how many countries you have travelled and lived in. I'd be fascinated to hear. Impress me!


----------



## Meathead (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Meathead -
> 
> Firstly, many of the people polled did not know if terror was ever justified - hence did not necessarily support it.
> 
> Secondly, I am always delighted to hear from people who have travelled extensively, particularly if they have travelled more extensively than I have. I've never actually said anything on this board avout how many countries I have been to because I tend to think it's a bit pretentious, but if it is important to you, I'd be delighted to compare.


I find it odd that you would think anything of being pretentious. Pretension and self-righteousness permeate your posts to the extent that you are so easily derided. I am not even going to mention analytical or math skills.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Meathead -

People are often derided on this board, particularly when they are very obviously right. The ironic thing for me is that I cannot think of anything more pretentious than this constant need to call anyone and everyone who disagrees with you an idiot. 

The fact remains that the overwhelming majority of Muslims are moderate. Exactly how large that majority if varies massively from country to country, but the good news is that the majority of Muslim people are no threat to anyone at all. Countries like Indonesia, Turkey and Senegal are trying very hard to become role models of Islamic Democracy, and are in many cases are succesful in doing so. (The annual Bali Democracy Forum being one example of that. I attended last year and was hugely impressed by it). 

Anytime you would like to tell us about the extent of your travels, I'd be delighted to hear about them. After all, you have the opportunity to prove that you have travelled more than I have, right?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Meathead -
> 
> I am often derided on this board, particularly when I am also very obviously right.
> 
> ...



How do you figure that?


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

HG - 

I'll start a thread on this when I have time, but the last piece of research I read showed:

- 79% of Moroccans feel violence against civlians is NEVER justified, and 5% say it is rarely justified.
- 66% of Indonesians feel violence against civilians is never justified, and 18% rarely justified.
- 66% of Turks feel violence against civilians is never justified, and 6% rarely justified.

Certainly the numbers are lower in countries like Lebanon, Pakistan and the OT, but then they would also be as high or higher in countries like Tunisia, Malaysia and Senegal. 

I do agree with Meathead that a country in which perhaps 15% of people feel terror is justified is disturbing in itself - but it is still a distinct minority.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Nonsense, absolutely nonsense.
> 
> Research repeatedly shows that more that th overwhelming majorty of Muslims do not support violence against any civilian target. It varies massively from country to country, of course, but in general there can be no question at all that support for terror against civilian targets is minor.



Bullshit.

Research shows exactly the opposite.

{World Public Opinion: 61% of Egyptians approve of attacks on Americans
32% of Indonesians approve of attacks on Americans
41% of Pakistanis approve of attacks on Americans
38% of Moroccans approve of attacks on Americans
83% of Palestinians approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (only 14% oppose)
62% of Jordanians approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (21% oppose)
42% of Turks approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (45% oppose)
A minority of Muslims disagreed entirely with terror attacks on Americans:
(Egypt 34%; Indonesia 45%; Pakistan 33%)
About half of those opposed to attacking Americans were sympathetic with al-Qaedas attitude toward the U.S.}

http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/pdf/feb09/STARTII_Feb09_rpt.pdf

{Pew Research (2007): 26% of younger Muslims in America believe suicide bombings are justified.
35% of young Muslims in Britain believe suicide bombings are justified (24% overall).
42% of young Muslims in France believe suicide bombings are justified (35% overall).
22% of young Muslims in Germany believe suicide bombings are justified.(13% overall).
29% of young Muslims in Spain believe suicide bombings are justified.(25% overall).}

http://pewresearch.org/files/old-assets/pdf/muslim-americans.pdf#page=60

{World Public Opinion: 81% of Egyptians want strict Sharia imposed in every Islamic country
76% of Pakistanis want strict Sharia imposed in every Islamic country
49% (plurality) of Indonesians want strict Sharia imposed in every Islamic country
76% of Moroccans want strict Sharia imposed in every Islamic country}

http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/pdf/feb09/STARTII_Feb09_rpt.pdf




> For instance:
> 
> - 79% of Moroccans feel violence against civlians is NEVER justified, and 5% say it is rarely justified.
> - 66% of Indonesians feel violence against civilians is never justified, and 18% rarely justified.
> ...



Cite?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

Flopper said:


> There are plenty of moderate Muslims in the US, that have no tolerance for terrorist.



And you can spot them easily, for they are the ones riding on the backs of unicorns.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Unkto -
> 
> You are obvious very proud of your travels....by all means tell us how many countries you have travelled and lived in. I'd be fascinated to hear. Impress me!



^ delusionally thinks that anybody cares about "impressing" the piece of shit Saigon is.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored - 

Why does you posting one piece of research make all other reseach "bullshit"?

Ilar - 

If Unkotare didn't care what I think, he wouldn't be stalking me.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> HG -
> 
> I'll start a thread on this when I have time, but the last piece of research I read showed:
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, those are ass numbers.

But I do know this...Muslims believe it is perfectly acceptable to lie in order to further their cause and  hide their intent, save their own skins. They will say and do ANYTHING.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sallow said:


> You just contradicted yourself in one post. Grats.
> 
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/id.html
> 
> ...



Yeah it is, fucktard.

{"An hour after the announcement, two trucks of Kopassus special forces arrived in Ermera. The men were dressed in the black T-shirts of the Aitarak militia. Militia members recruited in West Timor accompanied them. Joao and others watched their arrival from a hillside coffee plantation."
"The soldiers, armed with automatic weapons and carrying cans of petrol, were after independence leaders. "
"They called house-to-house and they burned out the political leaders," Joao said. "When the houses burnt, they let the women and children out, but they pushed the men back into the fire where they died."
Then the terrorists marched through the village, burning buildings, shooting, and slashing people with machetes. "After they cut with machete, they shouted and danced because they are happy they kill people," Joao said. "They say 'you dogs. You do not have the right to independence'."
On September 12, The Age reported that on September 5, Inge Lempp, an election observer with the International Federation for East Timor (IFET), intercepted "radio communications between Indonesian arm operatives and militias around the town of Same in East Timor."
"Those blondies from IFET. Take them out of the car and kill them," ordered the army leader, "then throw their bodies in the river."
"'Throw their bodies in the river.' I heard that repeated three times to different militia heads," Lempp reported. Lempp escaped safely, but thousands of East Timorese were not so fortunate. The Age reported that on September 8, the Timorese wife of an Australian aid worker saw stacks of corpses in police headquarters "in a building once used as a torture cell for political prisoners." In Indonesia the police are part of the military.
"My wife told me she saw bodies stacked high, thousands of them," Ira Bainbridge said. "She smelt the bodies.... My wife saw arms and legs and dripping blood."}

East Timor Genocide in East Timor

What's a little genocide by your Muslim allies? You have a dictatorship to establish, you can't worry about a little mass murder!


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > There are plenty of moderate Muslims in the US, that have no tolerance for terrorist.
> ...



And yet your own research tells us that 3/4 American Muslims do not support terrorism. 

Can you explain why you equate 75% with something which does not exist?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > There are plenty of moderate Muslims in the US, that have no tolerance for terrorist.
> ...


How many Muslim unicorns have dispatched Hellfire missiles at children on your block?


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 23, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> How was a hand cuffed and naked Tamerlan killed?
> Dzhokhar climbed out of the boat unaided with no visible wounds . Where were the guns , grenades etc and how did he get that amazing wound which appeared later .
> Those naughty Seals and members of The Craft .



WHAT!   

Tamerlan had so many bullet holes the doctors didn't count them all.  Dzokhar had almost bled out by the time they got him out of the boat.  

What would have happened if that boat owner had investigated a little bit more and just delayed his call to the police until Dzokhar had bled to death?


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > You just contradicted yourself in one post. Grats.
> ...



It certainly is. Absolutely. 

Which is proven by the fact the only example Uncensored could find occured almost 40 years ago - and in another country. (East Timor is an independent state, NOT part of Indonesia).


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Uncensored -
> 
> Why does you posting one piece of research make all other reseach "bullshit"?
> 
> ...



Saigon, learn to count.

And the two major polls I posted are major news. ANYONE paying so much as hint of attention saw them.

What you posted was without cite - I assume you made it up.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Yeah, those are ass numbers.
> 
> But I do know this...Muslims believe it is perfectly acceptable to lie in order to further their cause and  hide their intent, save their own skins. They will say and do ANYTHING.



So...you're a Muslim?

I mean here you are attacking a piece of research you have not even seen, and with no basis at all for you to describe them as "ass numbers". You'd say ANYTHING, obviously.

btw. It is usually considered to be only DRUZE who may lie in order to protect the faith.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Yeah, those are ass numbers.
> 
> But I do know this...Muslims believe it is perfectly acceptable to lie in order to further their cause and  hide their intent, save their own skins. They will say and do ANYTHING.



"There is no shame in deceiving the Kafir" - Words of the Warlord Muhammad, from The Hadith al Bukhari

The god of the Muslims told them that lying to non-Muslims is just dandy. Allah is just a prop, a two bit Djin; Muhammad is the read god of Islam.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And the two major polls I posted are major news. ANYONE paying so much as hint of attention saw them.
> 
> What you posted was without cite - I assume you made it up.



Why would I want to do that?

It's a very long piece of research, and I'll start a thread on it in a few days - with all of the links, of course. It's from Pew Research.

I still see no reason to discard the Pew research simply because another piece of research offers slightly different results.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> And yet your own research tells us that 3/4 American Muslims do not support terrorism.



Can you imagine the left if a story came out "25% of Christians support terrorism?"  The hate sites of MoveOn and ThinkProgress would be demanding a Kristalnacht - not that they don't demand it anyway; but they would demand that all Christians be rounded up into camps immediately.

But when it's the allies of the left, why then it's "ONLY" 1 in 4 who want to brutally murder strangers. What good people they are..



> Can you explain why you equate 75% with something which does not exist?



Do you play Russian Roulette? Can you explain why you equate the 5 empty cylinders with the single loaded one?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> It certainly is. Absolutely.
> 
> Which is proven by the fact the only example Uncensored could find occured almost 40 years ago - and in another country. (East Timor is an independent state, NOT part of Indonesia).



Yeah, nothing wrong with Genocide, when it's conducted by Muslims, and the victims are those hated Christians.

1994 is not 40 years ago. East Timor remained under the dominion of Indonesia through 1999.

Learn some history, dood.

Indonesian occupation of East Timor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Why would I want to do that?
> 
> It's a very long piece of research, and I'll start a thread on it in a few days - with all of the links, of course. It's from Pew Research.
> 
> I still see no reason to discard the Pew research simply because another piece of research offers slightly different results.



Dood, I posted the Pew study, and it contradicts your claim.

http://pewresearch.org/files/old-assets/pdf/muslim-americans.pdf#page=60

Try again.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly is. Absolutely.
> ...



And here you again....5 minutes on google and you are going to lecture me on Indonesia?

The worst massacres took place in the 1970's, genius!

East Timor became independent in 1994 - but that was long after the worst of the violence. 

Honestly - why do you do this to yourself? Have you ever once been right about anything on this board?


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I want to do that?
> ...



Was my research anything to do with AMERICAN Muslims?

If not, then it is not the same piece of research, is it genius?

Jesus wept, man, I don't know if it is poor education or poor literacy or both, but at the moment your posting is simply so imbecilic, dishonest and childish there doesn't seem much point in discussing issues with you ar all.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored- 

We know that some 75% of Americans not not support terror. 

You claimed that American Muslims who not support terror are as rare as unicorns. 

Do you understand now why I think you may have problems reading and writing?


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> > Can you explain why you equate 75% with something which does not exist?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you play Russian Roulette? Can you explain why you equate the 5 empty cylinders with the single loaded one?



Um.....were you at school the day they talked about odds?

What are the odds of being killed with 1 bullet in the chamber?

About 1 in six, right?

Now - what are the odds of being killed with 5 bullets in the chamber?

About 5 out of 6, right?

Do you see the difference now, or will you need pictures, a calculator, and a few lines of blow?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> And here you again....5 minutes on google and you are going to lecture me on Indonesia?
> 
> The worst massacres took place in the 1970's, genius!
> 
> ...



Try again dood. They held a referendum in 1994, which resulted in a genocidal attack.

You're making a fool of yourself.

Seriously.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Uncensored-
> 
> We know that some 75% of Americans not not support terror.
> 
> ...



You see nothing wrong with 25% support for terrorism?

And you wonder why sane people view you leftists as fiends?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Um.....were you at school the day they talked about odds?
> 
> What are the odds of being killed with 1 bullet in the chamber?
> 
> ...



So then, you DO think it's a healthy game to play?  I mean, you think 1 in 4 Muslims supporting terrorism makes Islam the religion of peace. So 1 in 6 bullets should be the path to long life..

Say sparky, what percentage of Christians support terrorism? Would that be, 0% - come on, you know it is...


----------



## Flopper (Apr 23, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Most people are tolerant, law biding, and treat others as individuals regardless of whether they are Muslim, Christian, Jew, or Atheist.  From the media it's easy to form an opinion that all Muslims support terrorism, all Christians are bigots, all Jews are greedy, and all Atheists are immoral.  It is the exceptions that appear in the media not the norm.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored -

I think the attitude of many young Muslim American men is appalling. I think they should be damn thankful they live in the US. They should definitely be loyal to their new home. 

I also know they a distinct minority.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > And here you again....5 minutes on google and you are going to lecture me on Indonesia?
> ...



Really? Because I was there - and I don't recall seeing you anywhere around.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Uncensored -
> 
> I think the attitude of many young Muslim American men is appalling. I think they should be damn thankful they live in the US. They should definitely be loyal to their new home.
> 
> I also know they a distinct minority.



25% is a pretty large minority. Yet the left crows that this proves how peaceful Islam is.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored -
> ...



It is a large minority, I agree. Although I haven't seen anyone crow about that, personally. 

What I have seen a lot of is posts which consider ALL Muslims to be terrorists, scum, animals etc, etc, etc. I find that kind of posting as reprensible as fascist speech about Jews was in the 1930's. 

Unfortunately, it takes a little more intelligence to understand that many Islamic nations are entirely peaceful, while some are not. Some American Muslims might hate the US, while most do not.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 23, 2013)

The term "moderate Muslim" is only used in the West, you cannot follow Islam in moderation if you live in an Islamic country. You have to buy into Islam hook line and sinker, not just the parts that you like.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Unko -
> 
> You are obvious very proud of your travels....by all means tell us how many countries you have travelled and lived in. I'd be fascinated to hear. Impress me!




Why would anyone on earth feel the need to impress you? Who the fuck are you? In any case, it's unnecessary since you are already so impressed with yourself.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> HG -
> 
> I'll start a thread on this when I have time, but the last piece of research I read showed:
> 
> ...



The thing is that is only 3 Muslim countries, how do they feel in Afghanistan, Somalia, Sudan, Egypt, Iraq, Iran, Yemen, Algeria, etc etc etc


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Meathead -
> 
> People are often derided on this board, particularly when they are very obviously right.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> The thing is that is only 3 Muslim countries, how do they feel in Afghanistan, Somalia, Sudan, Egypt, Iraq, Iran, Yemen, Algeria, etc etc etc



With Morocco and Turkey representing the most Westernized of all Muslim nations. Traditionally, Turkey isn't even Muslim, it's a secular state. I think Ataturk is rolling in his grave over what is happening to his nation, but technically, it remains a secular country.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Anytime you would like to tell us about the extent of your travels, I'd be delighted to hear about them. After all, you have the opportunity to prove that you have travelled more than I have, right?





Oh, you certainly wouldn't want to seem pretentious....no...not you...


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is that is only 3 Muslim countries, how do they feel in Afghanistan, Somalia, Sudan, Egypt, Iraq, Iran, Yemen, Algeria, etc etc etc
> ...



Turkey is on its way to becoming an Islamic nation.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Turkey is on its way to becoming an Islamic nation.



As are Spain and Portugal.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey is on its way to becoming an Islamic nation.
> ...



With on small percent of the population Spain and Portugal are becoming an Islamic nation 


In Spain 76.7% of the population define themselves as Catholic, 20.0% as non-believers or atheists, and 1.6% other religions.

In Portugal the regious breakdown is Roman Catholic 84.5%, other Christian 2.2%, other 0.3%, unknown 9%, none 3.9%.



Demographics of Spain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Portugal Religions - Demographics


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




I take it that you follow the long leftist tradition of just making your numbers up?

Islam by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey is on its way to becoming an Islamic nation.
> ...



I heard Londonistan serves up some slammin Shawarmas and Kababs.


----------



## AceRothstein (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



.6% of Portugal's and 2.3% of Spain's population being Muslim means they are becoming Islamic nations?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> .6% of Portugal's and 2.3% of Spain's population being Muslim means they are becoming Islamic nations?



1 in 3 babies born in Europe are Muslim. Yes, both nations are moving toward Islam.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > .6% of Portugal's and 2.3% of Spain's population being Muslim means they are becoming Islamic nations?
> ...


So does that mean we should cut back or expand signature drone strikes?


----------



## AceRothstein (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > .6% of Portugal's and 2.3% of Spain's population being Muslim means they are becoming Islamic nations?
> ...



The same study you are citing states that Muslim population growth will decrease and non-Muslim population growth will increase in 7 years.  Unless immigration continues at the same rate for many decades, neither nation will move toward Islam.

Islam in Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flopper (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Read the links.  Muslims are a very small minority in both countries.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > .6% of Portugal's and 2.3% of Spain's population being Muslim means they are becoming Islamic nations?
> ...


Claim: 1/3rd of all European children will be born to Muslim families by 2025, just 17 years away.
That doesnt seem very likely considering that Muslims currently makeup 4 percent of the European Unions population. This particular claim about 1/3rd of all European children appears to come from the Right-wing Brussels Journal.

Muslim Demographics | Tiny Frog


----------



## Saigon (Apr 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is that is only 3 Muslim countries, how do they feel in Afghanistan, Somalia, Sudan, Egypt, Iraq, Iran, Yemen, Algeria, etc etc etc
> ...



Yes, it does, because most Turks are quite moderate. 

Why do you suggest Morocco is more westernised than Malaysia, for instance?



> As are Spain and Portugal.



This really is just so very, very funny. I am sure you posted it entirely by random choice but, honestly, couldn't you have found a country with a slightly larger muslim population than 0.6%??!!

Why didn't you choose countries like Austria or France where Muslims are at least significant communities?!



> 1 in 3 babies born in Europe are Muslim. Yes, both nations are moving toward Islam.



It gets better!! I am trying to get my heard around 0.6% of the population producing 33% of the children...those must be some large familes, right? Is about 300 kids per family around the average?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 24, 2013)

The numbers game aside, there is little doubt that Europe is experiencing a problem that could easily have long-term implications. Many countries have a significant population of immigrants who can not be assimilated for various reasons, but primarily religion and specifically Islam. If these populations reach a critical mass, it will once again prove Enoch Powell's "Rivers of Blood" speech prophetic.

The ostriches of the left prefer to dig their heads in the sands of multiculturalism which they have chosen to adopt in light of the failure of assimilation but of course refuse to recognize the failure of multiculturalism itself. The tragedy is that in their own tolerance and idealism, they have invited and nurtured an extremely intolerant demographic which with time could erode advanced and successful civilizations in favor to something akin to the medieval.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 24, 2013)

Do Chechens dance cha-cha?
Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Saigon (Apr 24, 2013)

Meathead -

I actually think there is a general sense of disappointment amongst social democrats with the way in which some Muslim communities have integrated here. I do think most people feel the incidence of rape, for instance, is an embarasment. I don't hear many people, left or right, condone the extremism. It is maybe more the solutions that divide left from right.

Uncensored's link claimed something like 70% of British Muslims feel they have more in common with other Brits than other Muslims, and I think that is positive.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 24, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yanno...........................I've actually been to both Spain and Portugal.  Matter of fact, on several of my visits there, I picked up some Lladro porcelain figures for people when I went there.

Got news for you................there are MANY more Catholic churches over there than there are mosques.

Sorry........................but I really don't see either Spain or Portugal going Islamic any time soon.  That's just right wing bullshit meant to scare you about the Muslims here.


----------



## thetor (Apr 24, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Do Chechens dance cha-cha?
> Enquiring minds want to know.



Idiot comment,you wouldnt know where Chechnia is or how they became Islamic,now would you


----------



## thetor (Apr 24, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Spain Islamic Sorry but they have been there,AND DONE THAT   tor


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 24, 2013)

thetor said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Quick question there sportcheck....................ever actually been boots on the ground in Spain or Portugal?

I have.................several times thanks to the benefits of being in the U.S. Navy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 24, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Yes, it does, because most Turks are quite moderate.



WERE quite moderate - past tense. 

Radical Islam has transformed Turkey - Washington Times



> Why do you suggest Morocco is more westernised than Malaysia, for instance?



Morocco allows alcohol, women to drive and walk without escort.  At least Casablanca is extremely Westernized.



> This really is just so very, very funny. I am sure you posted it entirely by random choice but, honestly, couldn't you have found a country with a slightly larger muslim population than 0.6%??!!
> 
> Why didn't you choose countries like Austria or France where Muslims are at least significant communities?!



I posted them because they are targeted by Fatwa for conquest.



> It gets better!! I am trying to get my heard around 0.6% of the population producing 33% of the children...those must be some large familes, right? Is about 300 kids per family around the average?



In Europe, sparky.  You DID realize that Europe is in population decline, yes?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 24, 2013)

thetor said:


> Spain Islamic Sorry but they have been there,AND DONE THAT   tor



Which under Islamic law means they MUST be Islamic again. 

You have zero knowledge of Islam, right?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 24, 2013)

thetor said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Do Chechens dance cha-cha?
> ...


Too stupid to recognize sarcasm,.....eh, Sparky?


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 24, 2013)

Just being facetious. Sorry for spam/troll.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 24, 2013)

Meathead said:


> The numbers game aside, there is little doubt that Europe is experiencing a problem that could easily have long-term implications. Many countries have a significant population of immigrants who can not be assimilated for various reasons, but primarily religion and specifically Islam. If these populations reach a critical mass, it will once again prove Enoch Powell's "Rivers of Blood" speech prophetic.
> 
> The ostriches of the left prefer to dig their heads in the sands of multiculturalism which they have chosen to adopt in light of the failure of assimilation but of course refuse to recognize the failure of multiculturalism itself. The tragedy is that in their own tolerance and idealism, they have invited and nurtured an extremely intolerant demographic which with time could erode advanced and successful civilizations in favor to something akin to the medieval.


If as you say, multiculturalism is a failure, and cultures with different beliefs can not live peacefully together, then one must destroy the other.  I suggest that we not give up on multiculturalism and assimilation, unless the goal is to bring about an Armageddon.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 24, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > The numbers game aside, there is little doubt that Europe is experiencing a problem that could easily have long-term implications. Many countries have a significant population of immigrants who can not be assimilated for various reasons, but primarily religion and specifically Islam. If these populations reach a critical mass, it will once again prove Enoch Powell's "Rivers of Blood" speech prophetic.
> ...


Multiculturalism is a new and little-tested idea being borne of the failure of assimilation. It has thus far been largely unsuccessful. The entire concept of the nation-state was a commonality between the peoples of that state. In the new world that was challenged with waves of immigrants with many dissimilarities but none-the-less worked because those immigrants were willing to assimilate.

The late 20th century brought on a new challenge to the nation-state because of less travel restrictions, welfare programs and liberal immigration policies. Suddenly, large numbers of migrants came into mostly western societies without the intention becoming part of the culture of the hosting state. The friction between a critical mass of such people and the native population cannot be denied. It is evident the world over (India/Pakistan, South Africa, Kurds/Turkey, Armenia/Turkey, Yugoslavia and so on). 

In more rational culture and religions, peace and accommodation has prevailed, especially where I live between the Czechs and Slovaks. But this is not the caliber of people we are addressing here. We are addressing, in fact, people who are largely guided by medieval religion and culture. To hope that they can be assimilated is what brought to mind Enoch Powell's "Rivers of Blood" speech:

_For these dangerous and divisive elements the legislation proposed in the Race Relations Bill is the very pabulum they need to flourish. Here is the means of showing that the immigrant communities can organise to consolidate their members, to agitate and campaign against their fellow citizens, and to overawe and dominate the rest with the legal weapons which the ignorant and the ill-informed have provided. As I look ahead, I am filled with foreboding; like the Roman, I seem to see "the River Tiber foaming with much blood."_

They are no longer proud words on a dusty shelf, if the ever were.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Multiculturalism is a new and little-tested idea being borne of the failure of assimilation...





Assimilation has not "failed."


----------



## Meathead (Apr 24, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...





Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Multiculturalism is a new and little-tested idea being borne of the failure of assimilation...
> ...


No, assimilation has not failed. multiculturalism has.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 24, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Assimilation has not "failed."



Sí, lo hizo sobre todo. No hay ningún deseo de asimilar. Hay desprecio de asimilación y concentración en facciones.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Assimilation has not "failed."
> ...




LEGAL immigrants still assimilate much as they always have. The problem is controlling our borders and stopping ILLEGAL immigration.


----------



## petro (Apr 24, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



In fact they assimilated quite well...living off taxpayer money...
Marathon bombings mastermind Tamerlan Tsarnaev was living on taxpayer-funded state welfare benefits even as he was delving deep into the world of radical anti-American Islamism, the Herald has learned.
Tamerlan Tsarnaev got Mass. welfare benefits | Boston Herald

They received refugee status, qualified for welfare, got to go to schools that most Americans born here would never get the opportunity to attend. Our generosity was repaid with an attack. As a taxpayer I am outraged.

Now the point of assimilation was that you didn't erase your old traditions, as we all had roots that began elsewhere, and many are celebrated, but those that came learned the language and learned to live with multiple cultures and religions. They took a pledge of allegiance to America. When you become a citizen you become an American First.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 24, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


There are a number of places in this world where cultural assimilation or multicultural tolerance does not exist.  The US is certainly not one of them.  My cousin has been married to a Muslim for over 20 years.  He is certainly not a fundamentalist and neither is any member of his family.  Thousands of Muslims are serving along side Protestants and Jews in the military.  As of 2006, some 212 Muslim-American soldiers had been awarded Combat Action Ribbons for their service in Iraq and Afghanistan, and seven had been killed in combat. The mayor of Teaneck New Jersey is a Muslim and his deputy mayor is an Orthodox Jew.  We have had Muslim American ambassadors, congressman, and CEO's of some of our largest corporations.

If you really hate the idea of multiculturalism, then you have something in common with  Islamic Fundamentalists.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 25, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I am pretty sure you're confusing multiculturalism with assimilation and your list of achievements by Muslim-Americans is certainly underwhelming in any case.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Apr 25, 2013)

The problem with multiculturalism is that it is insulating to other nations, as America benefits from it, other nations consider it as harvesting the best & brightest from their homelands via bribery, thus leaving them to drown in their own shit.


----------



## blackcherry (Apr 25, 2013)

Multi Culturism thrives in Team GB . It has enriched our nation hugely .
The base violence level of a gun crazed nation like America makes it far harder to succeed at the same pace .


----------



## Meathead (Apr 25, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> Multi Culturism thrives in Team GB . It has enriched our nation hugely .
> The base violence level of a gun crazed nation like America makes it far harder to succeed at the same pace .


Why is multiculturalism so easily confused with assimilation?

You've got a guy here (Tamerlan) who came from some shit hole and instead of assimilating after getting citizenship, marrying and sponging off his host state, chose to kill as many people as he could. Assimilation does not result in that, but multiculturalism can.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2013)

Geez. Get a room you two.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 25, 2013)

thetor said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Spain was at one time Moorish/Islamic, thus the beautiful architecture/art.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 27, 2013)

Saigon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Many Americans, including most reactionaries, are very dull on geography. Most know their backyards but not much else.
> ...


I hate to tell you this, but in several cities in Wyoming, the per capita rate of people who hold doctoral degrees is higher than any other state in the union. And we had people in our Symphony Orchestra who came to live where the deer and the antelope play, from the best symphonies in America, who loved our community's penchant for excellence and generosity.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 27, 2013)

Take a look at these idiots
WOW

[ame=http://youtu.be/OP27_N_dBXQ]WILD RUSSIAN ROAD RAGE IN CHECHNYA Gun shots fired! - YouTube[/ame]


----------

